# Monday Night Raw Discussion: THE CONQUEROR IS HERE!!!



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

The sermon that Reverend Paul E. Heyman is going to give tomorrow night :tucky


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Probably gonna sit this one out. Not 100% sure, but I doubt Swagger is going to be on after Zeb getting kicked in the head and him passing out. Not really hyped for anything besides Lesnar as champ and that's not enough for me to tune in.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Get Ready For The Best Promo By Paul E!


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Rybaxel needs screen time or Raw is going to suck.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

I wanna see Cena :mark: How will he react :mark:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Get Ready For The Best Promo By Paul E!


I take your Paul E and raise you a raging furious upset man named Dean Ambrose. lol. 

Also i expect the Authority is going to put in a hell of a promo tomorrow night.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Probably gonna sit this one out. Not 100% sure, but I doubt Swagger is going to be on after Zeb getting kicked in the head and him passing out. Not really hyped for anything besides Lesnar as champ and that's not enough for me to tune in.



They had swagger pass out á la stone cold. Swagger looked strong as hell in the match. That alone put him over more than a win IMO. He will obviously win at the pinnacle of the feud. I'm sure he will be on raw


----------



## Laser Rey (Jul 11, 2014)

Marcos 25063 said:


> I wanna see Cena :mark: How will he react :mark:


If he is even on Raw tomorrow, it is a HUGE mistake. You have to sell the beating. Cole should be speaking in hushed tones and saying "John, we know you're watching from your hosptial bed tonight. Get well soon, bud."


----------



## We the people (Mar 27, 2014)

Reigns is not ready for the beast !! I don't think anyone's ready for the beast ! Unless that bring back TAKER (I wish !! ) lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

First Raw with the new logo in the corner, if reports are correct.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Phaedra said:


> I take your Paul E and raise you a raging furious upset man named Dean Ambrose. lol.
> 
> Also i expect the Authority is going to put in a hell of a promo tomorrow night.


Dean wont be on raw (from what i know)


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Laser Rey said:


> If he is even on Raw tomorrow, it is a HUGE mistake. You have to sell the beating. Cole should be speaking in hushed tones and saying "John, we know you're watching from your hosptial bed tonight. Get well soon, bud."


Yeah, i see this happening


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Dean wont be on raw (from what i know)



SUCKS lol, he'll be on smackdown though i suppose, seeing as that is his and Rollins show these days lol.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Brock/Heyman segment and Nikki/Brie/Steph :trips5

Wonder if Cena sells the loss or if he's gonna do his usually smiling shit.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Marcos 25063 said:


> Yeah, i see this happening


I think he is doing a film as well.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

RAW gonna be 3 hours of


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Londrick said:


> Brock/Heyman segment and Nikki/Brie/Steph :trips5
> 
> Wonder if Cena sells the loss or if he's gonna do his usually smiling shit.


I don't think he'll be on Raw. At least, he shouldn't be.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I sure hope they've added dates for Lesnar to appear as no champion for months at a time is going to be terrible.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Cena better be absent tomorrow. WWE would be stupid to bring Cena back so soon. At most, he should be MIA for two weeks


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

^ Definitely. I mean we've all said this before but they do seem intent on making Lesnar seem as legit as possible right now so maybe he will take at least a night off.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

"Good Guy" :cena3 miss a Raw? 

Oh wait


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Heyman's victory speech for Lesnar is going to be so fucking epic. :mark:


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> "Good Guy" :cena3 miss a Raw?
> 
> Oh wait
> 
> ...


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Gonna be at this as well with the AMBROSE CUTOUT

Did anyone happen to see an Asian guy in a Brock tank top tonight for that matter?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

RAW is gonna be interesting tomorrow(technically today since it after midnight for me )


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

+ http://twitter.com/WWEGraves/status/501183370450452480

+ https://twitter.com/WWEGraves/status/501197622087286784


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Heyman is gonna run his mouth for 20 minutes and (this time) I will enjoy it.


----------



## Legion3 (Jan 27, 2014)

Complete domination


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Jarsy1 said:


>


This fucking shit lol.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

There is PISSbrock :brock) running down my leg right now from the terror of realizing that we're likely going to witness Brie and Nikki cutting promos on each other over the next several weeks. :cornette :cornette :cornette


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Well, I'm absolutely tuning in for Raw tonight


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Marcos 25063 said:


> I wanna see Cena :mark: How will he react :mark:


He won't be there.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Eddie Guerrero watched that match from heaven like, "Oralé, I beat him for the championship, vatos"


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Heyman doesn't even need to cut a promo.

He should just come out with Brock, look at the crowd, drop the mic, cue music.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

CHIcagoMade said:


> He won't be there.


yeah, i already realize that...At least we'll have some news.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Marcos 25063 said:


> I wanna see Cena :mark: How will he react :mark:


this is how john will sell the beatdown


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Heyman's victory speech for Lesnar is going to be so fucking epic. :mark:



No its not. It's going to be mediocre at best, he's going to go on about the same shit as always and you guys are going to sap it up just like you always do.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

p862011 said:


> this is how john will sell the beatdown


Like always :


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Heyman's promo is going to be glorious :mark:


----------



## jw116104 (Dec 31, 2008)

I expect to see Brock ride Midget Taker and Midget Cena in celebration of his name day.


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

Brock should have Live Sex Celebration with Sable, maybe Seth can cash in after they are done with that


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Man, people need to take this in for a second..

Cena didn't just lose CLEANLY to Brock Lesnar.

He legit got squashed for 15 minutes. Who would have thought that Cena would get squashed for 15 minutes like that?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> The sermon that Reverend Paul E. Heyman is going to give tomorrow night :tucky


Yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 

:agree:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

JohnCooley said:


> No its not. It's going to be mediocre at best, he's going to go on about the same shit as always and you guys are going to sap it up just like you always do.


Nah, it's gonna be an awesomely delivered speech putting over Brock's win and dominance even more than it needs to be. :mark:


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Cena wont be on raw surely to god. They need to sell the beating. Jbl (think was him) said after the match cena will be going to hospital so him being on raw would be bad for business


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App

Im the REAL H2O Delirious


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Huganomics said:


> There is PISSbrock :brock) running down my leg right now from the terror of realizing that we're likely going to witness Brie and Nikki cutting promos on each other over the next several weeks. :cornette :cornette :cornette


Holy shit! You are right ,didnt even realize this horror is coming up. :faint:
Brocks glorious victory over Cena and celebration of that tonight is pretty much outshining everything else for me


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Brock must have did all those Germans in honor of Germany winning the world cup.

:brock BROCK IS MR SUMMER SLAM.

And Summer Slam was FUCKING AWESOME. :mark::mark::mark:

tHIS show should be friggin amazing. 

Can't believe Zeb got kicked :cry at least Swag man didn't tap :zayn3 a great effort for MURICA.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

Most anticipated raw since the one after mania (if not more).


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Can't wait for Heyman's promo tonight :mark:


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah, I cannot wait for RAW. Heyman is gonna be gold as always.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Can't wait

Can't believe I have to sit through work at the office all day lol

THE BEAST!!


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Looking forward to :brock with :heyman talking about how John Cena was victimized and conquered :mark:


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Raw is gonna be insane, cannot wait for Heyman's promo it is gonna be GOATness.

But seriously this Raw has probably got the makings to be the best of year. :mark:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Brock walking into Raw with those belts. :mark:


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

First time I've been excited for RAW in a long, long time. 

Heyman is going to be glorious.


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

Brock Lesnar with the new championship belt. Heyman is going to cut a promo that will rival last week's.

Cena will be there as well... he will play to the crowds sympathy. But I really wish he would turn heel (obviously) and use those "thank you Lesnar" and "na na na na good-bye" chants he got when the show was finished last night as a background. 

Batista is due for a return. I think it'll happen tonight to build towards a NOC match. I hope its against Lesnar. 

WWE is hyping Ambrose will be at RAW and furious. Who will he get revenge on? Kane or Rollins.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

This is one of the very first times I've ever really cared to see where John's character goes. I don't even want him to take a break from 'injuries' or something. Unless he just becomes completely MIA from WWE TV altogether. Whatever happens, No retirement speeches, and No coming back fresh just to be the same old Cena, ever again.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

So, a no sell, smiling promo from Cena incoming?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Just thought of an excuse for Cena 

"I didn't bring my A game into the match against the Mercenary known as Brock Lesnar, I was in turmoil after seeing my girlfriend Nikki Bella turn her back on her sister and help the authority. But I swear to each and every one of you that at night of champions I will use my rematch clause for the championship and I will beat Brock Lesnar I promise you that Cenation. So what do you say Brock round 3 come get some!"


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

I am looking forward to this Raw, I want to see where they decide to go with Brock and the rest of them after that heeltastic Summerslam


----------



## Legion103 (Jul 16, 2013)

Heyman the GOAT again tonight


----------



## Legion103 (Jul 16, 2013)

Cena to challenge Brock to an I QUIT match at Night of Champions...esp after the ref asked Cena 1000 times if he wanted to quit


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

> For what it's worth, Hogan appeared on the Kevin & Bean radio show and besides heavily praising John Cena, he cut a promo about wanting to face Lesnar for the title. Hogan has been telling fans and media that he's planning one wrestling one more match for WWE.


Wat.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Wat.


Hogan's nuts. :lol

Lesnar would F5 him and he would literally turn to dust.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

Man, I just hope we don't get some 'road to redemption' bullshit for Cena. You know, with the dramatic video packages and the whole 9 yards in order to try and generate sympathy as they build him back up into the same old superman nonsense. This guy needs a change and there is no better time to do it than after the most devastating loss he has had as this character.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Brock vs Hogan? We are getting Hogan's Funeral on Raw now to? :brock


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

They are out of their fucking minds if they put old man Hogan over Lesnar. Please god no.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

ironyman said:


> They are out of their fucking minds if they put old man Hogan over Lesnar. Please god no.


This fucking company fpalm


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

What ya gonna do, brother?

Oh I don't know Hulk. Turn off my tv? Not renew the network? fpalm

Anyway, can't wait to see Heyman's gloating play out tonight. GLORIOUS. :banderas


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

I hope Cena's character grows or at least changes from this. Honestly, it would be a great time to keep him off TV to sell the beating and let Nikki Bella be a heel without the specter of John Cena over her. Just think of how weird it would be knowing they are a couple while she's aligned with the Authority and Cena is against everything they stand for.

Hopefully Rusev goes after Sheamus after creative remembers that the did not retire the US Title.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

ALL HAIL THE KING 

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Heyman should call out the entire WWE roster tonight*

Have Brock stand in the ring like a monster and have Heyman issue an open challenge to anyone on the roster (have them all standing by the Titantron) and then one by one they all come down and get destroyed by Brock.

Just repeatedly have them all get their asses kicked in the same fashion that he beat Cena last night.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Slider575 said:


> I am looking forward to this Raw, I want to see where they decide to go with Brock and the rest of them after that heeltastic Summerslam


All the faces apart from Cena win at NOC instead that's all


----------



## Halifax (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: Heyman should call out the entire WWE roster tonight*

Agree. This is when the imortance of lower card half jobber kicks in. Have one of them run in and get destroyed. Then 2 and 3 and 4 and 5 to face the same slaughter. If I was the booker I would end the segment with both matadors being destroyed and have the 2 midgets run in only to recive a brutal beating for a few minutes by Brock. Then end the segment with Heyman kicking their head repeatedly. Hopefully that will results in some crying children to zoom in on.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Heyman should call out the entire WWE roster tonight*

Lol.....no


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

lol @ hogan. No wants to see you in the ring again ever. Nobody wants to see you deliver your Network promos either. Just fuck off.


----------



## thevaliumkid (Jan 9, 2012)

Why do some people not watch at all if a certain wrestler is not gonna be on? Can someone explain that to me? I can't understand that logic.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Yes please it would be so much fun!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Scrubs94 (May 9, 2013)

*Re: Heyman should call out the entire WWE roster tonight*

I hate CM Punk and I don't want him to return but..

Heyman calls out the roster for someone to challenge Brock at the end of Raw.. No one accepts.. Just as Brock and Paul are about to leave the ring..

*static* 
Look in my eyes!
What do you see!?
A Cult of Personality!

I won't deny.. I would mark out.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Heyman should call out the entire WWE roster tonight*



BrutalKaitlynSmark_ said:


> I hate CM Punk and I don't want him to return but..
> 
> Heyman calls out the roster for someone to challenge Brock at the end of Raw.. No one accepts.. Just as Brock and Paul are about to leave the ring..
> 
> ...


It'll probably happen like that but it'll be 

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
I WALK FOR MILES INSIDE THIS PIT OF DANGER


----------



## amadisonjr1 (Oct 16, 2008)

The only ppl that can beat him now is....ummm Sting maybe...Hulkamania (not hogan maybe someone else with the hof ring power lol)....Goldberg and The Shield! YES ALL 3


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Heyman should call out the entire WWE roster tonight*



cmiller4642 said:


> It'll probably happen like that but it'll be
> 
> YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> I WALK FOR MILES INSIDE THIS PIT OF DANGER


I just saw...

- Batista comes out and walks down to the ring (doesn't get in)
- Batista looks and points at Brock, then does the belt motion around his waist
- Batista then points to himself, either with his thumbs or index fingers
- Brock nods his head and smirks
- Heyman acknowledges Batista, but is still cocky
- Batista stares on and flexes


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Heyman should call out the entire WWE roster tonight*

I'd like for a tournament to be announced to find a challenger for Brock at NOC, could be interesting.


----------



## AboveAverageBob (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Heyman should call out the entire WWE roster tonight*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I just saw...
> 
> - Batista comes out and walks down to the ring (doesn't get in)
> - Batista looks and points at Brock, then does the belt motion around his waist
> ...


Brock should probably just laugh uncontrollably at him.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Marrakesh said:


> lol @ hogan. No wants to see you in the ring again ever. Nobody wants to see you deliver your Network promos either. Just fuck off.


I kinda wanna see Brock manhandle him all over the ring for 10-15 minutes. :shrug


Heyman's promo tonight could be the highlight of the show again. 

"_I TOLD YOU SO!_" :banderas


also looking forward to the Authority, Ambrose and Rollins and Cena's reaction to the beating OF A LIFETIME.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Heyman should call out the entire WWE roster tonight*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I just saw...
> 
> - Batista comes out and walks down to the ring (doesn't get in)
> - Batista looks and points at Brock, then does the belt motion around his waist
> ...


Batista don't have the size or look anymore. Don't get me wrong he looks great but he's lost a lot of muscle, aged in the face and hair and looks gassed all the time. Brock would pin him in 10 seconds.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Heyman should call out the entire WWE roster tonight*



Chris22 said:


> I'd like for a tournament to be announced to find a challenger for Brock at NOC, could be interesting.


I'd love to see a gauntlet tournament where brock has to face like 3 challengers one after the other, put on a good showing I think.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Heyman should call out the entire WWE roster tonight*

So you want Brock to bury the entire roster? Then who would they have beat Brock? Makes no sense


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

ironyman said:


> They are out of their fucking minds if they put old man Hogan over Lesnar. Please god no.


Holy fuck that would be hilarious.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Heyman should call out the entire WWE roster tonight*



Stinger Fan said:


> So you want Brock to bury the entire roster? Then who would they have beat Brock? Makes no sense


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Heyman should call out the entire WWE roster tonight*

Lesnar / Rusev confrontation needs to happen


----------



## paqman (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: Heyman should call out the entire WWE roster tonight*



Stinger Fan said:


> So you want Brock to bury the entire roster? Then who would they have beat Brock? Makes no sense


Yes, now is the time to not bury anyone because it's bad enough lesnar destroyed mr. unstoppable last night in convincing fashion. 

The IC title needs more focus in the meantime, unless Lesnar is gonna drop the belt soon, which would be the dumbest shit after beating Taker AND Cena like it was nothing. Build up your entire roster, WWE. This should have been happening for awhile in prep for this.

But oh well, that's WWE Creative for you. Cena is the only guy that can eat a burial like last night. The rest of the roster can't.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Heyman should call out the entire WWE roster tonight*

Ugh not bury as in the lose their pushes and go to the bottom of the barrel, not a cena bury. We're talking making Lesnar look unstoppable. That's the point of it all. Brock's a part timer, anyone he beats isn't gonna have the loss follow them around.


----------



## mmalegend (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: Heyman should call out the entire WWE roster tonight*

IDK batista is an undefeated mma fighter!  jkjk


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I wouldn't put it past Hogan's awful ego.


----------



## Halifax (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: Heyman should call out the entire WWE roster tonight*



Stinger Fan said:


> So you want Brock to bury the entire roster? Then who would they have beat Brock? Makes no sense


Daniel Bryan at next years Summerslam.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Heyman should call out the entire WWE roster tonight*



Stinger Fan said:


> So you want Brock to bury the entire roster? Then who would they have beat Brock? Makes no sense


He'll bury them then people on here will complain about how WWE doesn't push new stars.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> I kinda wanna see Brock manhandle him all over the ring for 10-15 minutes. :shrug
> 
> 
> Heyman's promo tonight could be the highlight of the show again.
> ...


Is Cena confirmed for tonight? And yea i wouldn't mind seeing a Hogan beating but we won't get lucky enough. That old fuck would probably want to go over Brock anyways if they ever did have a match ... lol fpalm


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Marrakesh said:


> Is Cena confirmed for tonight? And yea i wouldn't mind seeing a Hogan beating but we won't get lucky enough. That old fuck would probably want to go over Brock anyways if they ever did have a match ... lol fpalm


Don't think it's confirmed yet, but my guess is that he'll be there.


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> The sermon that Reverend Paul E. Heyman is going to give tomorrow night :tucky


You are absolutely correct. Can't wait to see what Paul has to say tonight!!! :shaq2


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

This would be hilarious as well:

"In order to slay a beast, one must become a beast."


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Had a brief discussion about this in another thread.. Ok so we know it is almost certain Reigns is going to be the one to go over Lesnar. (Assuming WWE aren't stupid enough to have Brock drop the title back to Cena next month)

What about Ryback? It's not likely nor could it be done without doing some serious repair work to his image but that guy was tearing the roof off every week in 2012 before they fed him to Cena. 

He's arguably bigger than Brock (not much difference anyway) can go in the ring for a ''Big Guy'' and his ''Feed me more'' chant was insanely over at one point. He is also pretty good on the mic when not remembering lines word for word.

As an alternative to Roman Reigns, how would people feel about this? If he were to split from Curtis Axel, turn face at some point and maybe destroy Big Show, Henry and Khali before the rumble ? We know he could shell shock them all which would look very impressive. Run a storyline where he is rejuvenated.

I think a built up Ryback vs Lesnar is a bigger match than Reigns is. I know a lot of people won't be fans of either guy but if someone is going to beat Brock they NEED to have the size and look to be credible. 

Daniel Bryan isn't going to be the one no matter how over he is. Batista is too old, Orton isn't credible enough and no one wants to see Cena end up winning the belt back. There aren't many options available to WWE but i think Ryback could be used as a wildcard if need be. The potential is there.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Marrakesh said:


> Had a brief discussion about this in another thread.. Ok so we know it is almost certain Reigns is going to be the one to go over Lesnar. (Assuming WWE aren't stupid enough to have Brock drop the title back to Cena next month)
> 
> What about Ryback? It's not likely nor could it be done without doing some serious repair work to his image but that guy was tearing the roof off every week in 2012 before they fed him to Cena.
> 
> ...


Ryback has been hurt badly by a number of bad booking decisions since his feud with Punk in 2012. It's hard to imagine him being a credible challenger to Brock.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

WWE is just trying to copy Bobby Lashley's run as champion in TNA. SMH.....


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*DING DONG FELIX IS DEAD! *

:dance :dance :dance :dance :dance

Damn I slept good last night :


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

This raw should be intresting.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

What a night smarks are having.

The title is off cena and goes to brock.

Smarks must be having orgasms every other minute.


----------



## TJ Rawkfist (Apr 9, 2014)

Chris22 said:


> I'd like for a tournament to be announced to find a challenger for Brock at NOC, could be interesting.


That is a very interesting idea. Saves some dates on Brock's contact.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

TJ Rawkfist said:


> That is a very interesting idea. Saves some dates on Brock's contact.


Problem is, I can't see anyone being credible enough to go up against Lesnar. Think it's going to be a Cena/Lesnar rematch.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

I can't help but to keep thinking about how 'prophetic' Heyman has been as of late. He has pretty much been telling you what is going to happen and that is why I find his interview with Ring Rust Radio before Summer Slam to be rather telling. He was specifically addressing Cena fans in a slow and deliberate voice, and said, "As a final sales pitch as to why you should buy Summer Slam... this will be the last time you will see Cena." 

To me, that sounds like he is hinting at the end of the John Cena character as we know it. And let's be honest, a squash like that against 10 years of Super Cena has to be symbolic of some sort of change. If not, then it would be for nothing. There was just something different about last night and Heyman very well may have been giving that away with such a statement.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Brock/batista seems the only ''big match feel'' match they can do now.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

TKOW said:


> Ryback has been hurt badly by a number of bad booking decisions since his feud with Punk in 2012. It's hard to imagine him being a credible challenger to Brock.


I know. Wrestlemania is probably too early for him to gain back credibility. But Wrestling is a fickle thing. You have a guy like that run through every other ''Big Guy'' on the roster and he suddenly looks legit again. He's a 290 lb man after all. 

He has a bunch of good power moves in his arsenal as well which is something Reigns seriously lacks. I doubt it happens. I just think the idea of a fully rejuvenated Ryback standing up to Brock would be a bigger match. I don't think that even the casual fans are FULLY behind Reigns yet. 

Ryback could have the ''Feed me more'' chants in full swing by that time and that meathook clothesline/Shellshock on Lesnar would get an unreal pop. 

The problem they have now with Lesnar is that you kind of need a guy who looks like Ryback to stop him or it just isn't going to look realistic after last night. I dunno, just brainstorming really. Can't think of anybody else they can have Brock lose to unless :cena4 miraculously wins it back next month which would be just awful.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm not sure why a lot of people are saying that Brock will have a match at NOC. I could Lesnar leaving and then having someone being built up over the next few months and doing something like getting Heyman's attention (Reigns at this point). The one issue with that is that they have to start pushing him even harder than he already is.

Also I can see them revealing the new belt today.


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

I will watch RAW from beginning to end, for the first time in like 5 years.Normally, i just watch the best parts/matches on youtube or something, but this time i have to be there for BORKTHEGOD :brock


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Raw will be rated TV - BUV tonight 

Blood, Urine, Vomit, Repeat :brock


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Winter's cooling said:


> I will watch RAW from beginning to end, for the first time in like 5 years.Normally i just watch the best parts/matches on youtube or something, but this time i have to be there for BORKTHEGOD :brock


I hope he appears throughout the show and not just in one 15 minute segment. Him hunting Rollins around the building would be epic :mark: The more Brock the better tonight.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Arm-Bar1004 said:


> I'm not sure why a lot of people are saying that Brock will have a match at NOC. I could Lesnar leaving and then having someone being built up over the next few months and doing something like getting Heyman's attention (Reigns at this point). The one issue with that is that they have to start pushing him even harder than he already is.
> 
> Also I can see them revealing the new belt today.


He can't be off TV for months at a time. He can skip 1 or 2 ppvs definitely and work maybe 2 Raws a month but he has to be around in some form as the champion. Batista wouldn't be a bad feud for him sometime in the coming months.


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

Heyman promo :mark: Angry Ambrose :mark: Authority promo :mark: Bella twins drama :mark: More Miz/Ziggler :mark: and AJ/Paige :mark:


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

Winter's cooling said:


> I will watch RAW from beginning to end, for the first time in like 5 years.Normally, i just watch the best parts/matches on youtube or something, but this time i have to be there for BORKTHEGOD :brock


Same here. This is also the most I have posted on this forum since joining. The prospect for real change has never really been higher after such a match. Here is to hoping that we don't get let down again.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

> It's an era that will be marked with a change in how the WWE World Heavyweight Championship looks as well.
> 
> PWInsider's Mike Johnson reports, "You can also expect the new championship belt to come into play tomorrow with the older belts retired, as we noted was the plan several weeks back."
> 
> ...


The TMZ Video


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

I'd be down for Batista/Brock.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

So how much longer before you Lesnar fans turn your back on him and say that he isn't here enough to be champion? 

I guess by the end of September you all will turn your backs on him.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The only thing I give a shit about for RAW is Lesnar. The rest of the roster (save for Swagger who won't even be on tonight) can fuck off at this point.


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

Wyatt family better get some serious screen time tonight, not another 30 mins of Steph - Bellas mixed with 20 minutes showing promos of them throughout the night

Hope Cena is kept off the show for dramatic effect, and please God keep Adam Rose away from my screen time.



Is there any news on when Batista is returning?


----------



## Poyser (May 6, 2014)

Not looked forward to a RAW this much since the one after WM30 :mark: Some of the stuff I hope happens


Heyman delivers GOAT promo
Brock beats up 4/5 guys
Cena DOES show up and the crowd crucifies him, leading to at LEAST a change in character
Something hopefully creative between Wyatt/Jericho
Ambrose cuts a great promo
Nikki surprises everyone and actually delivers a good heel promo
Paige explains that she trolled AJ, those two have a brutal brawl
HHH's weekly trolling of us, the IWC
Batista returns, challenges Brock (failing that, Rusev challenges Brock
BO Dallas starts a real feud
Some sort of MIZ segment

Could be a GOAT RAW :mark:
Well, a guy can dream right?!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Parker said:


> So how much longer before you Lesnar fans turn your back on him and say that he isn't here enough to be champion?
> 
> I guess by the end of September you all will turn your backs on him.


Scratch out "Lesnar fans" and replace that with band wagoners and Cena haters because BROCK's true fans have been with him all along and will continue to ride with him. 

In this WWE WHC reign I wouldn't mind a rematch with Cena, maybe end it inside Hell in a Cell in October. Then for other challengers/opponents they could use a returning Batista, maybe refocused Sheamus, returning Bryan, if the stars align The Rock at Mania or Roman Reigns of course. There are several avenues they can venture. As long as BROCK is performing, the WWE has this viewer and Network subscriber excited.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Parker said:


> So how much longer before you Lesnar fans turn your back on him and say that he isn't here enough to be champion?
> 
> I guess by the end of September you all will turn your backs on him.


I want Brock to retain the belt at WrestleMania 31 and carry it through to next year or WrestleMania 32.


----------



## Legion103 (Jul 16, 2013)

would love if Brock just beat the shit out of Rollins tonight...for no reason.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

TKOW said:


> I want Brock to retain the belt at WrestleMania 31 and carry it through to next year or WrestleMania 32.


:mark: Yes please. Either way, he can't lose this year for starters, surely.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

The Fab Four said:


> :mark: Yes please. Either way, he can't lose this year for starters, surely.


I'm not sure about him keeping it until WM 32, but yeah I certainly don't see him losing until WM 31 (at least).


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

After the beating last night a rematch between Cena and Lesnar is no sense... 

WWE Universe need a Hero, WWE fans need Dave Batista


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

BornBad said:


> After the beating last night a rematch between Cena and Lesnar is no sense...
> 
> WWE Universe need a Hero, WWE fans need Dave BatistaThe Rock


Fixed.


----------



## TheRockSaysCenaSux (May 23, 2010)

I'm down for a Batista face return and match with Brock at NOC. I think it'd be good. 


@up_n_smoke420 on IG and Twitter


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

:brock


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*I hope they'll start a program to unify the IC & US titles. It's long overdue. Hurry up Sheamus...*


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

TheRockSaysCenaSux said:


> I'm down for a Batista face return and match with Brock at NOC. I think it'd be good.
> 
> 
> @up_n_smoke420 on IG and Twitter


Yeah I wouldn't mind Batista against Brock. That would be interesting feud for sure.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

For the first time in months I'm going to watch RAW tonight.

And for the first time in forever I'm actually excited for RAW tonight.

Can't wait to see Brock with those titles & hear the Heyman promo. Can't wait for that shit.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

I have a feeling a title will be defended, maybe the tag belts.

Certainly not :brock's


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Brock went balls deep in Cena last night.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

I can't wait for Brock's WWE World Heavyweight Championship Celebration


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm quite excited for what Paul Heyman has to say to the crowd tonight, it should be epic.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Worth noting by the way that we have a *five week build* for Night of Champions

EDIT - In fact, it's five weeks till Night of Champions, then another five until Hell in a Cell. So very spaced out


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Hope Brock and Heyman come down to the rin, Heyman takes a Mic, goes to talk, holds it out in front of him and drops it then they both just walk back out.

Heyman's supposedly a Heel, but he's over 'cause of his talking, so, don't talk.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Will lesnar talk?


----------



## Legion103 (Jul 16, 2013)

Darkness is here said:


> Will lesnar talk?


no. lol


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Can't wait to see Brock's title celebration, Heyman's promo will be great.


----------



## SRW (Mar 26, 2014)

Lesnar burying Cena was awesome looking forward to RAW tonight!!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I kind of want Cena to be on RAW just to see his reaction. I hope he has some sort of character change (won't happen though).


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Jarsy1 said:


>


The man is a selfless hero after all.

Rise above the beating, John. See ya tonight! :mark: :lol


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

D.M.N. said:


> Worth noting by the way that we have a *five week build* for Night of Champions
> 
> EDIT - In fact, it's five weeks till Night of Champions, then another five until Hell in a Cell. So very spaced out


Yeah this year they got Battleground out of the way, let's hope Lesnar remains champion for months and we have an interesting fall.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

I hope Brock's celebration is interrupted by Damien Cenadow and Brock rips his beard off.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Is Reigns/HHH still happening at NOC? I remember reading reports saying that it would.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Spiros Vondas said:


> I have a feeling a title will be defended, maybe the tag belts.
> 
> Certainly not :brock's


Tag belts are fairly irrelevant at this point, no fucks are currently given about them by most. Time to put them on another team. They should have put them on Harper and Rowan, but I guess that option's no longer there. So they should put them on Rybaxel or Slater Gator (I'm sure the very idea of that infuriates some fans that take shit super seriously). Slater Gaotr would be like Team Hell No, whereas Rybaxel could have a good heel tag team title reign.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

I wonder if they'll finally give the IC title the attention it deserves now that Lesnar is champion ( since he isn't around all the time).


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Is Reigns/HHH still happening at NOC? I remember reading reports saying that it would.


Tune in tonight to find out!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Jarsy1 said:


>


Simile for this please.:dance


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SRW said:


> Lesnar burying Cena was awesome looking forward to RAW tonight!!


It was great that it happened. But LOL at the people who bring up this non-existent "storytelling" BS when trying to explain that a match is good. Have to do better then that.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Looking forward to DAT Heyman trollin' promo.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

DesolationRow said:


> Tune in tonight to find out![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> :cole


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

So....wil sting be there?


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

I wonder if Steph will handle the mic work for Nikki tonight


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

stephanie and nikki likely be side by side and Nikki say her turn her sister and join the authority.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Darkness is here said:


> So....wil sting be there?


Nope.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Beast Incarnate Tonight

The Corporate Double D & C Breast Connection in full impact Tonight

:steph


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I think I'm in the minority but I'd be stoked for a Batista return


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Townes Van Zandt said:


> I hope Brock's celebration is interrupted by Damien Cenadow and Brock rips his beard off.


Damien Lesnow?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm actually genuinely excited for Raw tonight, hope they keep the momentum rolling.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Thrash™;38476146 said:


> I'm actually genuinely excited for Raw tonight, hope they keep the momentum rolling.


Me too. They made a statement last night. A new age has begun.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> Me too. They made a statement last night. A new age has begun.


We actually thought this about Wrestlemania 30 and the night after Raw, but we reverted back to the norm the next week.

Nonetheless, I'm excited. BORK :mark:

Hopefully Rusev goes after the US Title next.


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

I feel a Batista return right in the middle of a Heyman promo.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

New World Order. said:


> I feel a Batista return right in the middle of a Heyman promo.


The Animal vs The Beast? I could be up for that.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Thrash™;38477026 said:


> The Animal vs The Beast? I could be up for that.


As long as Batista gets thrown around like a ragdoll like Cena did.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

New logo tonight?

Will anyone interrupt Brock Lesnar's title celebration? :brock

Should be a good show coming off a very good SummerSlam.


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

Jarsy1 said:


> :brock


Heyman Tho :lmao :lmao :lmao



Roman Empire said:


> I'm quite excited for what Paul Heyman has to say to the crowd tonight, it should be epic.


Im So Hyped To Hear What Hes Gotta Say. Hopefully They Open The Show. Unlikely Tho Cause....You Know :hunter 



Darkness is here said:


> So....wil sting be there?


Nope :ambrose



LigerJ81 said:


> The Beast Incarnate Tonight
> 
> The Corporate Double D & C Breast Connection in full impact Tonight
> 
> :steph


:lol



RatedR10 said:


> *We actually thought this about Wrestlemania 30 and the night after Raw, but we reverted back to the norm the next week.
> *
> Nonetheless, I'm excited. BORK :mark:
> 
> Hopefully Rusev goes after the US Title next.


This Is Why Im Extremely Skeptical But I Still Have Blind Hope Like The Dumbass I Am :lol


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Batista vs. Lesnar is inevitable. Maybe it starts tonight. Maybe. Would be interesting for sure.


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

RatedR10 said:


> Batista vs. Lesnar is inevitable. Maybe it starts tonight. Maybe. Would be interesting for sure.


100 Percent Behind This!


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

Reigns comes out to declare himself number 1 contender. Batista interrupts and says he still hasn't got his one on one for the belt. They feud. Cena gets his rematch clause.

Most interesting thing they could do right now which they won't is have Reigns be number 1 contender after beating Orton, let him go against Lesnar. No one will know what to expect. It looks like reigns is being built to be the next guy but Lesnar can't lose yet and reigns isn't ready to win yet.

Have reigns lose and start his journey for redemption.


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

RatedR10 said:


> Batista vs. Lesnar is inevitable. Maybe it starts tonight. Maybe. Would be interesting for sure.


Here's hoping. He's the only guy on the roster right now who could put up a legitimate fight against him.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

MY CLIENT BROCK LESNAR CONQUERED THE UNDERTAKER'S UNDEFEATED STREAK AT WRESTLEMANIA! MY CLIENT BROCK LESNAR CONQUERED JOHN CENA AND WON THE WWE WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP AT SUMMERSLAM!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Where's Raw tonight? Can I expect a lively crowd?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Bryan D. said:


> Where's Raw tonight? Can I expect a lively crowd?


Vegas.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

RebelArch86 said:


> Reigns comes out to declare himself number 1 contender. Batista interrupts and says he still hasn't got his one on one for the belt. They feud. Cena gets his rematch clause.


Cena deserves no rematch clause after last night. And even if he did why wouldn't the Authority just void it since they don't like him so they can screw with him?


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

shit gon be cray


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

It makes no sense for Cena to face Brock again anytime soon. After last night, the two shouldn't be in the same ring for about a year.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Thrash™ said:


> Vegas.


Ah, thanks. Let's hope for a lively bunch then.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Will cena be at raw?


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Can't wait for this tonight.

So guys i let down the entire WWE Universe last night. I'm not gonna sugarcoat it because Brock Lesnar kicked my ass. Some of y'all are cheering that i see, alright like i always say whether you love me or hate me i give everything i have for the WWE universe. 

There is something you should know about last night though. I was told i shouldn't compete by my physician backstage. My elbow injury blew up again and they told me i need at least 3-4 weeks rest to let it heal but I SAID NOOOOOOOOOOOO, NEVER GIVE UPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP! 

BECAUSE AT NIGHT OF CHAMPIONS I WILL BE HEALED, I WILL BE 100% AND I WILL SLAY THE BEAST ONCE AND FOR ALL. CENATION DON'T WORRY ABOUT A DAMN THING BECAUSE AFTER NIGHT OF CHAMPIONS WE WILL ALL BE SAYING IT TOGETHER ''THE CHAMP IS HEREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE''

:cena5

*Proceeds to no sell last nights beating by jumping around the ring.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Bryan D. said:


> Ah, thanks. Let's hope for a lively bunch then.


I can't go.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

Thrash™;38477026 said:


> The Animal vs The Beast? I could be up for that.


Me, too. He might not just rip the ass out of his jeans this time. He would legit shit his pants.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Marrakesh said:


> Can't wait for this tonight.
> 
> So guys i let down the entire WWE Universe last night. I'm not gonna sugarcoat it because Brock Lesnar kicked my ass. Some of y'all are cheering that i see, alright like i always say whether you love me or hate me i give everything i have for the WWE universe.
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

Marv95 said:


> Cena deserves no rematch clause after last night. And even if he did why wouldn't the Authority just void it since they don't like him so they can screw with him?





Don.Corleone said:


> It makes no sense for Cena to face Brock again anytime soon. After last night, the two shouldn't be in the same ring for about a year.


You guys really think WWE is going to do what they should? They might milk this and let all the haters see Cena get trashed each ppv till they are bored of it.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

Recording the show to watch tomorrow, mainly for Lesnar and Ziggler.


----------



## KansasCity14 (Feb 13, 2014)

Cena to open the show!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

1 hour :mark: I hope Cena is here


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

RebelArch86 said:


> You guys really think WWE is going to do what they should? They might milk this and let all the haters see Cena get trashed each ppv till they are bored of it.


Or he agreed to take such a devastating loss because he is going to get an even bigger payoff when he wins an 'I quit' match. That is my fear.


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

You guys think Orton will buttheads tonight with HHH wanting his title rematch? Maybe leading to one of them doing a face turn?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> I can't go.


You're from Vegas?


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

:bow


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

RKO 4life said:


> You guys think Orton will buttheads tonight with HHH wanting his title rematch? Maybe leading to one of them doing a face turn?


Orton-Lesnar at NOC would do me :mark:


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

New Raw theme music incoming?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Bryan D. said:


> You're from Vegas?


Yeppers.

Hmm. New theme, new logo, new champion. It better not be the same old shit.


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> New Raw theme music incoming?


Link?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> Yeppers.
> 
> Hmm. New theme, new logo, new champion. It better not be the same old shit.


I hope they add a new set as well. Just usher in a new era.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

I wish I could go, but I'll probably just end up watching it on television. :terry1


----------



## SRW (Mar 26, 2014)

The Cena buried era


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

FOR ONLY 9.99 YOU GET ALL OF THE WWE PPV'S 

great deal ya can't beat that Maggle.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

New theme?

:mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BarneyArmy said:


> New theme?
> 
> :mark:


Part time champion!!!!


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

New Theme? So Does This Mean We Will Actually Get An Intro To Raw Again?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm excited.

Will Ambrose be present? or is he gone now?


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

shit. gon. be. cray.

where's amber?!

we need sex in this thread!!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

It's just a new logo.. You guys setting yourselves up for disappoinment.


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

Raw as always will be a let down.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Laser Rey said:


> If he is even on Raw tomorrow, it is a HUGE mistake. You have to sell the beating. Cole should be speaking in hushed tones and saying "John, we know you're watching from your hosptial bed tonight. Get well soon, bud."


"...and folks, it appears that John Cena has also suffered from... well, anal bleeding..."

:cole


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

Big night tonight.
Looking forward to this show.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Buy 1 get one free 

PROMO CODE: BOGO

:banderas Jack Thwagger gonna buy 2 Swagger T-Shirts


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

SRW said:


> The Cena buried era


:mark:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RKO 4life said:


> Raw as always will be a let down.


No need for you to tune in then brah


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Last night, Brock Lesnar righted the biggest wrong of his career and that's all that matters!

- Vic


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

This burial of cena on the preshow
Greatest replay footage ever
:ti


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Cena's even getting buried on the preshow :ti


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Parker said:


> Cena's even getting buried on the preshow :ti


Booker T "how long was that 10minutes?"
:booklel


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Brock Lesnar German Suplexed Cena like 19 times!!

dat shit cray


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

Erik. said:


> No need for you to tune in then brah


Oh I'll watch and hope something BIG happens like last week, I think it can tonight. But don't want to be let down if it's just ok.

Not gonna sit myself up here. But god damn I kinda feel it. Like a new era or something.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ugh, the goddamn Network isn't working for me at all. I always watch the preshow...


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Austin tweeted that Frankenstein is now WWEWHC. Austin should realize that Frankenstein is the doctor, not the monster.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Just ordered a Cena & Swagger shirt for the price of 1 :banderas

WWEShop is fucking godlike



Jack Thwagger said:


> Ugh, the goddamn Network isn't working for me at all. I always watch the preshow...




WWEShop.com. Promo Code "BOGO" = Buy 1 get 1 free

Go order your John Cena Swagger T-Shirts now :maury



















These babies are coming home :wall


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

WWE loves guys with good physiques: Does anyone know why they've relegated Riley and Saxton to commentators? (Other than the Riley-Cena thing)


----------



## The Random (Dec 13, 2013)

CharliePrince said:


> Brock Lesnar German Suplexed Cena like 19 times!!
> 
> dat shit cray


I think it was 16 times.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

GNR4LIFE said:


> Austin tweeted that Frankenstein is now WWEWHC. Austin should realize that Frankenstein is the doctor, not the monster.


Bothers me as well. But dude, pretty much everyone calls Frankenstein's monster Frankenstein.

Cena burial on the pre-show? :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Parker said:


> Just ordered a Cena & Swagger shirt for the price of 1 :banderas
> 
> WWEShop is fucking godlike
> 
> ...


:mark: Showing that Swagger support.

Too bad I already bought both of his shirts...


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Raw Starts

Some commentary team fuckery about the network with the three mongs.

Lesnar and Heyman make a stupidly long , commercial break ridden promo about beating this, that and everything.

Bellas sisters/diva match confrontation.

Authority backstage segment.

Miz/Ziggler/RVD/Cesaro IC mongfest.

'Patriot Games' with Jack Swagger and Rusev. Anti Putin rhetoric even though the crisis was started by Murica.

Wyatt promo. Pick another jobber.

Tag match involving Reigns, Ambrose, Kane, Orton, Rollins, Cena.

Lesnar comes and and F5's everyone to end Raw.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

cavs25 said:


> WWE loves guys with good physiques: Does anyone know why they've relegated Riley and Saxton to commentators? (Other than the Riley-Cena thing)


Never watched when Riley was wrestling but apparently he was an unsafe worker and botch machine. He's well suited to this panel shit anyways.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RKO 4life said:


> Oh I'll watch and hope swomething BIG happens like last week, I think it can tonight. But don't want to be let down if it's just ok.
> 
> Not gonna sit myself up here. But god damn I kinda feel it. Like a new era or something.


Raws after PPVs have been pretty solid all year tbh.


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm really enjoying the Pre-Show analysis on Cena and Lesnar right now. Even Booker T is surprising me with the points he's made.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

They ain't giving one ounce of benefit to Cena right now
Just plain admitting Brock>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Cena
DAMN


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

kokepepsi said:


> They ain't giving one ounce of benefit to Cena right now
> Just plain admitting Brock>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Cena
> DAMN


What you expect? Did you see last 
night? :lol


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Tonight's gonna be a good night :brock



:brock


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> They ain't giving one ounce of benefit to Cena right now
> Just plain admitting Brock>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Cena
> DAMN


I should be sad right now but I'm just too busy laughing my ass off.

It's been 10 minutes so far and they're still sucking Lesnar's dick and writing off John :lol


----------



## SRW (Mar 26, 2014)

Cena deserves no credit he is nothing to Lesnar


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

kokepepsi said:


> They ain't giving one ounce of benefit to Cena right now
> Just plain admitting Brock>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Cena
> DAMN


This is suspicious tbh. You are just not allowed to talk about Cena in those terms at all. Setting up a Cena comeback? Lets hope not.


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

When Alex Riley said there's NOBODY that is going to challenge Lesnar, that seems to me like a foreshadowing of a Batista surprise return.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Marcos 25063 said:


> What you expect? Did you see last
> night? :lol


ITS CENA
not some jobber or midcarder or uppermidcarder
Would have thought they might have made up some bs excuses for Cena getting bitched out

Guess that's Lawlers job tonight


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Redemption 2.0 starts tonight.

:cena2


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

ctorresc04 said:


> When Alex Riley said there's NOBODY that is going to challenge Lesnar, that seems to me like a foreshadowing of a Batista surprise return.


I wouldn't mind Batista vs Lesnar, but Cena still has his rematch and tbh after Batista's last run, he's gonna have to build up some credibility as a face. I think he should go through like...Orton and/or Triple H first.


----------



## The Random (Dec 13, 2013)

I wonder how many times we will hear 9.99 tonight? :hmm:


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

In a parallel universe, RAW opens with Jerry Lawler distraught over Cena's loss and he quits.

:done


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

NEW TITLE


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> NEW TITLE


New title = New logo on the current title.

My expectations are low.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Monday Night Rybaxel


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

So do we expect Paul Heyman and Brock Lesnar to open or will it be the Authority? Maybe even both?


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

New title confirmed on pre show. 

I hope it's a bit different than the supposed leak.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The Random said:


> I wonder how many times we will hear 9.99 tonight? :hmm:


999 times. :trips2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

autechrex said:


> New title confirmed on pre show.
> 
> I hope it's a bit different than the supposed leak.


IT was the leaked one last time sadly it will probably be the same ugly title just with the new logo.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Parker said:


> New title = New logo on the current title.
> 
> My expectations are low.


Tbh, new logo makes the belt looks 10x better.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Booker just said we won't see Cena for a while.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

The $9.99 era begins.


----------



## SRW (Mar 26, 2014)

the belt looks shit anyway last good one was undisputed one BRING IT BACK


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Come onnnn! Hoping for a good show


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Wrestling today have real heavyweights looking champions*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I don't think I can ever get enough of this :lmao


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

kokepepsi said:


> NEW TITLE


With $9.99 engraved on the side plates.


----------



## Legion3 (Jan 27, 2014)

Everyone enjoy RAW tonight!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Man why can't we replace the Raw announce team with the NXT guys.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

MAY THIS GIF LIVE LONG IN THE MEMORY!

:brock


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

Yep, time to get ready for the show. I'm out.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Legion3 said:


> Everyone enjoy RAW tonight!


You know that won't happen :


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Just woke up the most must see Raw in a while


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Legion3 said:


> Everyone enjoy RAW tonight!


9.99 :jbl


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

ALL HAIL THE CONQUEROR :mark:


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

MTVDTH said:


> With $9.99 engraved on the side plates.


Yes, this needs to happen.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I wonder how they paint themselves (Creative) out of this corner-Seriously are they going to have a rematch at NOC or is someone else going to come save the day against Borky Lasers?

Kevin Steen??? YES! Nah.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

what were they talking about on the pre show? was it just cena and brock? I tried to find a live stream and failed lol.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SP103 said:


> I wonder how they paint themselves (Creative) out of this corner-Seriously are they going to have a rematch at NOC or is someone else going to come save the day against Borky Lasers?
> 
> Kevin Steen??? YES! Nah.


Cena has to win at NOC they can't have Brock be champion until WM.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Eugh. Stephanie to start the show. fpalm


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Parker said:


> 9.99 :jbl


HOW MUCH MAGGLE? :jbl


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*It's almost time for RAW MAGGLE! :cole :jbl*


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Cena has to win at NOC they can't have Brock be champion until WM.


They can't afford to lose a ton of subscribers either. Also what would be the point of decimating Cena and Taker?


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

All hail Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Brie is going to get her revenge tonight.

All you have to do is... Brielieve!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Fresh off her @SummerSlam victory, #TheAuthority's @StephMcMahon kicks off #RAW LIVE at 8/7 CT on @USA_Network!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

"That was not the lazy Randy Orton tht we see sometimes" 
Riley unintentionally shooting a bit there lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I wonder what the next stipulation will be for Ambrose/Rollins. Steel cage, falls count anywhere, ladder match maybe.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

This raw could be fantastic!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Can't wait for Reigns vs Lesnar
20 german suplexes vs 20 samoan drops
:mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Hmm, and would you look at that...

They're praising Roman Reigns now and saying "Who Can stop him".

Lesnar and Reigns the only people being praised for their dominance. :hmm:


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

Raw is Lesnar


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

BarneyArmy said:


> Fresh off her @SummerSlam victory, #TheAuthority's @StephMcMahon kicks off #RAW LIVE at 8/7 CT on @USA_Network!


Hopefully they introduce BROCK and don't leave it until the last 10 mins of the show.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Townes Van Zandt said:


> Brie is going to get her revenge tonight.
> 
> All you have to do is... Brielieve!


Just...no.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> I wonder what the next stipulation will be for Ambrose/Rollins. Steel cage, falls count anywhere, ladder match maybe.


They can't put a steel cage(of course if the plan is the HIC match) maybe a tables? ER?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Riley predicting that Lesnar is signing a full time contract....


----------



## ThisIzLeon (Jan 3, 2012)

Here we go!

Lesnar and Heyman to open the show?


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

Mainboy said:


> Orton-Lesnar at NOC would do me :mark:


I would like to see that but how do explain Orton getting the number 1 contender spot after losing?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Full time :mark:


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

2 more mins!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Parker said:


> Hmm, and would you look at that...
> 
> They're praising Roman Reigns now and saying "Who Can stop him".
> 
> Lesnar and Reigns the only people being praised for their dominance. :hmm:






Please no. fpalm fpalm fpalm I really hope reigns is a 'red herring' and it's gonna be Bryan that faces Lesnar.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> I wonder what the next stipulation will be for Ambrose/Rollins. Steel cage, falls count anywhere, ladder match maybe.


Falls count anywhere would be the most logical choice since they always brawl around the arena.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Alex Riley's prediction is that Lesnar will go full time :mark:

.Won't happen, though.


Reigns/Sheamus/RVD vs Rybaxel/Orton


eh.....


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

For some reason I feel like this Raw is going to end up being disappointing.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

hope to hear that one kids leettttsss goooo seeeeenuuuuuuhhhhh chant like 100 times


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Almost time. :banderas


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm actually pumped for RAW for the first time in a while. Brock champ, Rollins/Ambrose feud, Ziggler the new IC champ :mark:


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Here we go.

:mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

It's about that time folks!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

wkc_23 said:


> I wonder what the next stipulation will be for Ambrose/Rollins. Steel cage, falls count anywhere, ladder match maybe.


I don't see how this doesn't end with them facing each other at Hell in a Cell inside the cell so I would imagine a cage match wouldn't be the match type. I could see them going with a Falls Count Anywhere since trying to keep them in the ring didn't work.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Almost time for "Monday Night Raw: starring BROCK LESNAR!!!" :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Time for


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Here we go! :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuckery.
The fuckery will be real.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Marcos 25063 said:


> They can't put a steel cage(of course if the plan is the HIC match) maybe a tables? ER?


I would be more then down with a HIC match. They'll probably do that match at....HIAC.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:mark: :mark: it's time


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark: I'M READY!!!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

NEW LOGO
(kind of sucks)


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

oh shi :mark:


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Welcome to the Brock Lesnar and Paul Heyman show... I mean Monday Night Raw!!


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Here we go! First RAW with Lesnar as champ!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Pretty nice new signature to start the show


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

How do you guys have bigger Signatures?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Superman....


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Yep. Roman is superman.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Gutted I missed Summerslam.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Tarantino and Rodriguez film?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Amber B said:


> The fuckery.
> The fuckery will be real.


Yes it will


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This show should be fucking amazing :mark: :mark:


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

The Superman? They're just begging for the crowd to turn on Reigns, huh?


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh! Yes.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

One of my favorite theme packages.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Monday Night Bork, Starring Lasers!!!!!!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Reigns is Superman fpalm Ah well more chance of the fans turning on Reigns


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Should've said Superman vs the Worm.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Here we go


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

New Era starts tonight, in a way. New logo, new belts, Lesnar reigns, Reigns is coming to the top (sigh to some, good to some), Cena was just decimated, etc. Big stuff, in my opinion.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The main event was such a beautiful main event.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Let's start this..


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

I enjoy these corny ass summerslam promos.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Here we go Maggle! :jbl


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DBRY!!!


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

DANIEL BRYAN WHAT


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Yes?


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

What? Daniel Bryan?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Daniel Bryan?!?!?!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> I wonder what the next stipulation will be for Ambrose/Rollins. Steel cage, falls count anywhere, ladder match maybe.


*Punjabi prison match :lol*


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Trolled!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Haha, that fooled NOBODY.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

LMAO


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Hahaha, oh yesss.

Punk as Hardy in 09 anyone?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Dat trolling...


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha you got to love steph


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

AHAHAAHAHAH i thought it was gonna be Brie


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

This is gun be good.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Authority trolling the fans


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

TROLLAGE :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:LOL 

That shirt


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

She's the fucking BEST :lmao

Greatest troll ever.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And Steph trolling for DB

the







has already begun


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:ti


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

Ha, awesome start.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:lol I knew he wasn't coming


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Fuck you Steph. :lmao


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Tits!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Them jeans. :banderas


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Da Queen is gracing us with her presence


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Now thats how you troll a crowd


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

BRYAN!!! 


Waited to see him come out until I posted. Fuck you Steph!!!!


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

How did Steph get out of the Dominatrix outfit from last night?


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Damn, no cable just Roku. Wish I could watch it tonight.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Everyone in crowd was expecting Brock to come out. Not dumb dumb ditty Steph.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Steph trolling again. Those mum jeans though. Looking goood


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

STEPH I LOVE YOU :mark:


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Oh Steph, I love how you troll lol!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

:lmao Stephanie the GOAT :yes :yes :yes Love the new shirt.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Steph in jeans is the only thing right now that could make up for the fact that she just played me hard. 

Fucking hell.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

:maury
Vince taught her well
Biggest piece of shit heel in a long time


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

I love Stephanie :lol


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Steph Troll :steph


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Them titties on Stephanie my lord


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Look at dem fake boobs bounce....


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao yep :bryan3 sure isn't the most over guy on the roster even now


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I legit marked when that music played.

Damn you, Steph. DAMN YOU.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

lelStephanie

Loving the STEPH! STEPH! STEPH! shirt. :lel



Vic Capri said:


> :bow


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

that shirt.. yes, it looks good on her.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Dat new logo everywhere. Definitely grew on me.

What a bitch. Her tits looks massive though tonight.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

If they didn't announce that Steph was opening the show that would've been pretty good.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I knew it.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh no the crowd going to do the Steph, Steph, Steph chants watch


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Enough of this DBry trolling. unk2

It wasn't funny the first 50 times, it's still not funny.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Stephanie really likes using Bryan's shit. :lol People still get trolled every single time she does.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

She got me fucking good. Steph! Steph! Steph!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Dayum she make that shirt look good though...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*STEPH!

YAAAAS!*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*D-BRY BACK ON MONDAY NIGHTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :jbl*


----------



## The Big Bratwurst (Aug 4, 2014)

Steph! Steph! Steph!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That fooled nobody.

:ti


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Steph. kada


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Yes yes yes the beautiful Steph , lol got all you DB trolls, lol


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

I want that shirt sfm


----------



## Rossyross (Sep 5, 2013)

STEPH! STEPH! STEPH!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

"STEPH 
STEPH
STEPH" 

:lol


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Epic trolling.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Them big tits boucing

:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Brock vs Brie at NOC


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Love the BOUNCING....


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Damn she looks smokinnnn


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Trollin on it's way :mark:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

STEPH <3


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

dem b00bs :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

STEPH DA GODDESS

:moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1

:sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

She blew up
:ti


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Lol at Steph! Steph! Steph!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Steph Steph Steph


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:lol :steph


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

She had me for one second. Her match and feud with Brie was forgettable.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I've got a Steph infection


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

That new logo in the corner of the screen is pretty tidy.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Who the fuck said Summerslam was better than Wrestlemania? What is this fuckery?


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Horsehit.


----------



## Pvt Punishmentt (Aug 16, 2014)

Steph is my favorite character.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That shirt should be made by The Gap in honor of that canyon between her breasts.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:steph GOAT heel


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Booing? Fuck that shit.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Brock Lesnar conquered Super Cena. :brock


----------



## Rossyross (Sep 5, 2013)

Steph with dat rack


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

Are those boos for Lesnar? Or was I hearing it wrong?


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

LOL you see how hard they are trying to keep those "Bring back bra and panties match" signs out of the shot


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

New mics :mark:


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

so why exactly are they calling Reigns, Superman? Do they want him to get booed?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I stil don't get why the authority doenst iike as champion.

He is clean cut, goodie goodie and best for business.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Not a fan of this new logo setup.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Bully Ray suck sing? :lol


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

You have Brock destroy cena and you open the show with Steph, good grief.


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

NEW BELT! :mark:


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

NEW BELT!!! YES!!!


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

NEW BELT?!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*I'm diggin her shirt :banderas*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Steph seems happy as fuck. Did the network subs jump up 100k overnight or something?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I need to get to the USA and WWE logo being switched.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

No WWE logo in the corner anymore in the UK?


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> That new logo in the corner of the screen is pretty tidy.


Agreed. I actually like it!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Does Steph have an air pump backstage that she hooks up to those balloons before she walks out?


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh! Steph :yum:


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Tits!! Tits!! Tits!!


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

Crowd is pro-Cena?


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

How can anyone hate on Steph? She's one of the best heel mic workers in the company. Not to mention she did great in her match as well last night.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Summerslam better than Wrestlemania? who the hell is saying that?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Mark crowd


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

New logo looks great.

Stephanie talking about all dem heel wins.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Cena needing to recover?

... So he won't be here?

Thank god.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Steph out there breaking up marriages & relationships :kobe4


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Dem boos for Rollins.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

So without Cena, Steph is here to give us a wrap-up promo. At least she's prettier.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Love that Brock becoming champ = The new WWE logo being everywhere.

WELCOME TO THE NEW $9.99 AGE! :trips2


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> I stil don't get why the authority doenst iike as champion.
> 
> He is clean cut, goodie goodie and best for business.


He stood up for :bryan5 .


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SVETV988_fan said:


> Summerslam better than Wrestlemania? who the hell is saying that?


The Billionaire Baroness.


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Anyone notice the logo is now updated and on the dad right? Much prefer it out of the way 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

TROLLEM' like BAUS' Steph :lol


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Steph is so good on the mic.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Fuck. A pro cena crowd.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

starting raw with this shitty feud? lawl.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SVETV988_fan said:


> Summerslam better than Wrestlemania? who the hell is saying that?


Certainly not me.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Tits!


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

Here we go...


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

If they change anything about the IC title other than the logo I will fucking go nuts.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Steph is such a milf. I could suck on those titties all day. Just give me some cookies to go with that! :lol


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

The new logo is great. Can't wait to see the belts


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

I was expecting Paul heyman to open the show but hey this aint so bad


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow you know I never really paid attention b/c the PPV was so good but ALOT of heels won last night....

Lesnar
Steph
Rollins
Wyatt
Paige


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

new belt already??? lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I will Steph I will :mark:


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Just to let you guys know......they're doing that "$9.99" thing on purpose


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

That $9.99 is starting to get over haha


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*$9.99​*


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

And here we go...9.99


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Triple H is her :rock


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They are still going with this cheating BS


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Pvt Punishmentt said:


> Steph is my favorite character.


Mine too.

And Stephanie is not the Billionaire Baroness. She's the Billionaire Goddess.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Stephanie sounds like a school teacher.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Plan double D is here


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The placement of the WWE logo doesn't look right, on the right... it belongs on the left side of the screen dammit!


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Oh dear god do I expect a crap promo from Nikki


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

I see a grown man wearing a Cena shirt.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

She's a Goddess :banderas


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh god no Nikki on the mic :maury


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

A pro cena crowd!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So why do hey need a new belt??


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

Another fucking Bella oriented storyline segment

NOBODY GIVES A SHIT


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Nikki looking hot :banderas


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

That bitch!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

daaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmm


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

So affair storyline continues?

Nikki Bella talking....oh boy.


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

babe


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

New name tags too? Heaps of updates 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

New logo on the turnbuckles, too.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dat' dress!


----------



## Rossyross (Sep 5, 2013)

Bella and Steph opening Raw... umm...


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

Dat Shoe Tho


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

If you had told me a year ago that the Bella's would be part of a major storyline I would have laughed til I cried.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Heel botch, :lmao


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

Titties. Titties. Titties.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Corporate Nikki :lmao


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> Triple H is her :rock


Triple H be Brahma Bulling her all night long.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Here we go with this shit.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Now Nikki. So much kada in one ring.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nikki looking good tonight.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Who loses a shoe. Seriously..


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

dam nikki is looking licky


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Can't even walk down to the ring. Too top heavy?


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Nikki 

:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

DBCCD said:


> new belt already??? lol


Yea pretty ridiculous but the new logo has to match the logo on the belt.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

LMAO @ the shoe


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Stephanie sounds like a school teacher.


I'd love to take private lessons from her, preferably in Human Anatomy. :yum:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Well this is a great start to your promo, Nikki :lmao
Jesus


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:durant3


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

With Nikki and Steph in the ring together, somewhere a whole family has died in a car crash because their car has no air bags left....


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

both them big tittied bitches can get it


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

:lmao:lmao:lmao Nikki losing her shoe


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DBCCD said:


> new belt already??? lol


It needs the new logo.
I bet its the same ugly title but with the new logo


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Oh god nikki is about to take the mic...


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn Nikki lookin hot


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

:yum: :yum: EXPOSED FOOT :mark: :mark:


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Funny how their boobs are as real as the product.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

** Sigh *. Promo time.*


----------



## imfromchicago (Feb 3, 2014)

LOLOL She almost fell.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Nikki's shoe came off :jordan4


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

MIC BOTCH!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

BORED ALREADY.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Steph and Nikki... the Titty Stable?*


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Nikki on mic :faint:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

NIKKI loooks fucking hot!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

:maury Dammit Nikki


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

4 giant tits in 1 ring :moyes1


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Oh fuck. Cringe.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Production botch


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

Wait, Bella Twins still using the same twitter? 

Also, Mic Botch.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Damn, having some problems with everything tonight, aren't we Nikki?


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Nice mic.*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Dat mic botch. Nikki starting off pretty strong, though.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

mic fail. :lmao


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

This storyline is dreadful.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

The mic don't even want her to speak.:lmao


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

The True Believer said:


> He stood up for :bryan5 .


The idea that the corporate authority is against John Cena, the very face of corporate WWE, just strains credulity.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Amazing.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Heel turn, literally.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

CoverD said:


> Heel botch, :lmao


Has trouble with the heel turn just like her boyfriend.

:cena6


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Nikki can't even walk down the ramp without botching


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

This explanation is already off to a horeshit start 10 words in.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

unbelievable, now that Cena's off TV his girlfriend gets a push


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Nikki looks so much better than Brie


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

NIKKI KILLED IT ON THE MIC. PUT BRIE TO SHAME.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh good a Bella promo, can Steph just deliver the promo for her?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Nice botch


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Nikki getting unlucky with these botches :lol

lets just hope there is a wardrobe malfunction :durant3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I thought the polarity of their breasts would repel each other.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

DAT BELLA ACTING!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Shoes too big?


----------



## KansasCity14 (Feb 13, 2014)

Does this really have to open the show to the raw after summerslam?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

ok this is sucking dick
WE WANT BROCK


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

Hugging the woman that played a part of her husband being dismantled.

WWE Logic.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ahahaha. This is such a botchfest. Maffew's twitter must be on fire like Nikki's crotch.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh man, just imagine the consequences of this on Total Divas!!!1!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

She's talking waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too fast.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This promo. :deandre


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Niki is certainly the better mic worker of the two


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

WHAT :austin:


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

decent mic skills


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LPPrince said:


> Nikki can't even walk down the ramp without botching


Its hard to keep her balance with those fun bags


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

John Cena heel turn too


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

That's why you got the boob job right Nikki? Need the attention? :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Nikki I think you got yourself confused with your sister


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Bring out the beast already.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

MARCIA, MARCIA, MARCIA!


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

The Bella's are just awful actresses.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

God..this is painful. I wish the mic didn't start working


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Nikki is sooo convincing here. i'm sold :lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

This is so bad. LOL


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

Nothing better than an extended Bella twin storyline guys amiright?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

"Good Guy" :cena3 burying marriage now :lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

This is horrible


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Where are DEM TITTIES?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Dat acting tho.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

This is the type of things that makes people change channels


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Nikki is better on the mic than brie tbh. 

A DIG AT DANIEL BRYAN???? Ooooooh.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Nikki also sounds fake as SHIT right now.

Clearly acting, what the fuck


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Save this shit for Total Divas. We want Lesnar!


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Holy shit, this bitch can't act. Goodness.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey atleast she got her man to marry Her Nikki? :cena5


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

"OH I MEAN CLEVER!"


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

And that's the reason why she got fake tits.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Karl Pilkington was right there ARE snidey twins:dance


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

genocide_cutter said:


> Nikki looks so much better than Brie


Not at all.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

So you just had Lesnar destroy Cena the night before and they open RAW with this total crap.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Nikki... Let's not talk about other people husband's or boyfriends when yours got squash by Brock.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Hasn't taken them long to kill my excitement for the episode by starting with fucking divas and network whoring.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Omg this is awful :maury*


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

She's comfortable, I guess, to some degree... but her delivery is SO bad.


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

this 9.99 bs isn't funny. it's annoying as hell.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

This shit sucks


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

lmfao at this 14 year old angle


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I couldn't think of a worse way to open the show.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

This segment :lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

DEM TITTAYYYS


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

This Oscar worthy performance from Nikki.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Nikki getting dat heat!


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Where is Brock Lesnar to come out and put these 2 cunts out with F5's?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan confirmed to storm the ring in his Bang Bus. :mark:


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

The mic was trying to save us


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

This is awful.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Nikki > Brie


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao She's worse than Brie.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

El Capitano said:


> Niki is certainly the better mic worker of the two


That's why Cena stays with her. :side:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Gottta love how they are opening the show with this crap.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

FREEEEEEEEEDOM


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:moyes1


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

I think Nikki is prettier than Brie... am I in the majority/minority on that?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

kokepepsi said:


> ok this is sucking dick
> WE WANT BROCK



Severe lack of Blood, Urine, and Vomit this segment :brock


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## imfromchicago (Feb 3, 2014)

LOL Nikki is so bad. WOW.


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

One of the Bellas will win an oscar before Di Caprio you can bet your ass on that.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

atleast Nikki is a better actress than Brie..... other than that this is shit


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

DBCCD said:


> this 9.99 bs isn't funny. it's annoying as hell.


Its only going to get worst


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Nikki is making Brie look like Meryl Streep right now


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Alright...


Raw thread poll: is anyone watching and paying attention to what they're saying or just staring at their chests?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Playing the victim. Dat acting!! :lmao


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

ZzZzZzzzzzZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZzzzzzzz, go.. away.. Nikki


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Ugg. Who's the worse actor, Nikki or Brie.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

This is terrible 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nikki really is Brie's twin judging by her range. :lmao


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

This ain't even that bad...


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

Let's start a drinking game, take a shot every time they say 9.99


----------



## The Big Bratwurst (Aug 4, 2014)

This segment is fucking shit. Gtfo Nikki, please.


----------



## ΤheDude (Jul 1, 2014)

That acting is just A++


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Steph booking ladies and gents
Vince please don't die and give this bitch the book
:ti


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

What the fuck is brie mode?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Both bellas can't act worth a shit.............. They look good doe :kobedat


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Damn Nikki slow down bama4


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Sup Brie?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Business is picking up! :lol


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Nikki is fast.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh, Nikki, honey...no. It didn't start off too bad but...deteriorated quickly.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Nikki > Brie


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Nikki > Brie on the mic

Brie > Nikki on looks


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

It's really evident how much better Nikki is than Brie lol.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Nikki is so much better on the mic than Brie.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Can Bryan just come back and knee everyone and this storyline in to nothingness. This is tedious.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*She mad.*


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

boring start...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Diva's opening the show. :cornette:


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

I feel like I'm watching jershey shore right now with this shit acting.


----------



## Rossyross (Sep 5, 2013)

This is bullshit wheres Paul and Brock


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

This is so stupid


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Where's Kharma when you need her?


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

This is what we get when Punk leaves and Bryan gets hurt.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

this whole storyline opening a wrestling show with these people really is the complete opposite of wrestling. 

zzzzzzzz


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Please stop this, please stop this, please for the love of god please stop this awful awful storyline.


----------



## Pvt Punishmentt (Aug 16, 2014)

Promo was decent to good at times, and terrible at times. Would of been good if she was consistent with her delivery.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

Nikki >>> Brie on the mic


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

this is wank. My god it's so bad.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

we are sisters for life...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

#FREE MODE!!!


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

This is what we came for, right?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

sistas for lyfe


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'M FREE! I LOVE IT! LOVE IT!

:lmao


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Gottta love how they are opening the show with this crap.


Gotta love how they closed two shows


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

4Lifeee


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

Nicki's acting is terrible :lol


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Somebody get the bellas a darth vader voice changer


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so is this crap going to carry over to total divas ha


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Brie getting yes chants fpalm


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

BRIE!!!! :mark:


Cue this is awesome chants. 


This feud :ti


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Brie developing that Summer Rae forehead. :jaydamn


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

FREE AT LAST FREE AT LAST BAH GAWD ALMIGHTY JR SHE IS FREE AT LAST


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

What is this shit? :lol


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

:lmao


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

It's quite amazing that Bryan is still so over that Brie is over by _association_.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao This is so so soooooo shit.


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

Six boobs in the ring


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Emotion Blur said:


> This ain't even that bad...


Agreed, people are overreacting.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The look on Steph's face. :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

That's a slap :lol


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Bryan/Lesnar build up begins tonight?


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Get them off my television screen pls


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

LMAO Steph's face!


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Holy shit, that was a hell of a slap!


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

This is beyond shit.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

this is loooong....


----------



## SRW (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh my god this is so shit and they plugged $9,99 ffs


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

That women's special slap from WWF Smackdown 2 :banderas


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Get some implants, Brie, and you can join them for .... nine ninety-nine*


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Omg this total divas bullshit. I thought the show would open with something good not this crap


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

That slap tho


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jakall (Jun 9, 2006)

Brock come suplex these bitches outta here


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Her delivery is so cringe :maury :maury :maury*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Arrive. Get slapped like a bitch. Leave.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

You Sold Out chants never get old


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

ok nevermind, they're both bad actresses. crowd is hot though.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Nikki's acting & performance ain't all that bad, just me then.*


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

Now I'm actually disenchanted with the whole Bella storyline crap


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

She socked the shit outta her. Goddayum!


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Possibly the worst opener ever :|


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

This has all the acting of an early afternoon soap opera.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

That acting lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well at least Nikki got one of them off my tv


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This is some bullshit.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Ok...........


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Aww, I really bought Brie feeling betrayed when she just left like that.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

What a god awful way to begin RAW.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Lol @ this stupid crowd


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Nikki's heel facial expressions are on point.


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

Brie's acting is so bad it makes Nikki look like Glenn Close by comparison


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

Someone get Peggy Mitchell in as an advisor for this shite.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

saadzown said:


> Six boobs in the ring


Its a shame only 2 are real.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Dem acting skills


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Unless this is leading to Bryan vs Cena and a Cena heel turn, then I'm not interested in this. Let's move on please!


----------



## ΤheDude (Jul 1, 2014)

Dat cry


----------



## imfromchicago (Feb 3, 2014)

BARACK LESNAR AKA RED MAN. LOLOL


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Shit, we didn't even get a catfight. :rudy


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nikki is officially the better Bella twin by slapping the bad acting out of Brie.

Oh and also because of dem titties. bama


----------



## Acerbitas (Oct 19, 2013)

Shut the fuck up with brock and heyman already, the 3 hours of raw is not for them, jesus christ.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Where's the John Cena Superman to come out and break up with that sell out Nikki Bella? Oh Wait I know he's laying in a hospital bed filled with blood, urine, and vomit.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

You see Brie, this is what you can do when you actually try to act like you give a shit. Now I feel sorry for her


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Fuck this shit. We need BORK NOW!! :brock


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Marcos 25063 said:


> Gotta love how they closed two shows


yeah they were pissed how when this angle closed shows it was a huge flop, so they go I know lets open the show with this fpalm


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Steph should wear t shirt's more.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LOL AWESOME OPNER I CRACKED MY ASS OFF :lmao


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Heymans Promo :vince


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Why are they showing Brock celebrating to porn sax?


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Nikki is so much better than Brie on the mic. 

She's been getting some lessons from John boy I see :cena3


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I wish Rollins and Ambrose had this story. Ambrose leaving in tears after Rollins slaps him.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

She didn't sell out, she bought in. Just look at those Double Ds :HHH2


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

That shitty song from the PPV is being replayed on Raw, goddamn it


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

BRIE IS CRYING
:westbrook5


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

that segment felt eternity, glad its over


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

So Brock destroys Cena last night and they're giving him a brand new championship belt, and they think this shit is what we want to see in the opening segment? fpalm

Why haven't they bought Claire Lynch ver. 2 out as well?

Brie is such a fucking wet blanket. Seriously.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

All of that could have been pre-taped from the back. So painful


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Brie's face:lmao


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Well this tag match sounds shit.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Wow that was just aweful...Brie should of beat the crap out of Nikki


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I want that skirt that Brie was wearing like...yesterday.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

So the heel turn makes no fucking sense.

Good job WWE


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

The *Cancel My Network Era* has begun!


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

lmao this is fucking awful.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

So that's the new theme? Not bad. bama


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

That segment killed my boner that Brock gave me lastnight

Way to go WWE
Now I am sleepy


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What is this numetal/emocore nonsense I am hearing?


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't know about anyone else but I love the new graphics package.


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

RATINGSSSS :mark:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

considering how glitchy my stream was last night.. they really need to shut the hell up about this $9.99 bullshit until they get that sorted out.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

cookiepuss said:


> Nikki is so much better than Brie on the mic.
> 
> She's been getting some lessons from John boy I see :cena3


Ah, so that's why she sucks.


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

Nikki actually did a god job, dont judge her performance because of how shitty Brie is at acting.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

A decade ago won Randy Orton won his first heavyweight championship


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Im liking RAW's rebranding.
Also lol Leprechaun


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Omg this total divas bullshit. I thought the show would open with something good not this crap



If I wanted to watch Total Divas I would watch it


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Wait, Big Show and Mark Henry are a tag team? fpalm


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I just bought the network because of that segment.


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

theatb said:


> Let's start a drinking game, take a shot every time they say 9.99




we'll all be dead by 9:00


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

So Raw has a new theme?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Slap dat bishh.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

This segment :banderas


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

Loves the opening segment....


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Isn't that the movie Hornswaggle is in? I'm not even trying to make a joke


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 7, 2008)

they should put stuff like this on sd and make sd the total divas wrestling show


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

I can say that Leprechauns movie looks decent. Kinda stoked for it.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Harper & Rowan gonna lose


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

This is the new theme I guess:


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

Well, there goes the opening 15 minutes.


----------



## The Big Bratwurst (Aug 4, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Gottta love how they are opening the show with this crap.


Atleast they're not ending with it.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

All you Paige and AJ marks talking about how bad Nikki is :Jordan

She might not be great, but Nikki is far more natural as a heel than a face.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Toilet Paper Roll said:


> we'll all be dead by 9:00


I think you mean dead by 9:99


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh fuck off Cole with the 'serious injury' quiet voice.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Turning camp Leprechaun into a serious horror, that'll put butts in the seats.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

wkc_23 said:


> Slap dat bishh./


Who the hell does these? It literally just happened.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Opening segment didn't deliver. Time to leave.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Does Cena show up during Brock's segment?


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm liking this so far.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

LPPrince said:


> That shitty song from the PPV is being replayed on Raw, goddamn it


IT'S GOIN' DOWN FURRREEEUULLLLLLLL *honk honk honk honk honk honk honk* :trips7


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Typical wwe to have a 'GOOD' ppv and then start the following Raw as slow as shit


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

OMG that slap. Plus Nikki looks hot, i say this as a woman lol. I am looking forward to all of the authority coming out to present the title.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Nikki is better than the shitty brie.


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Superstars graphic came up for the tag team match fpalmfpalm


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Nah, but for real Brie a punk ass for that. I dare one of my sisters to slap me like that. I'd punch her the fuck out.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

That segment was more painful than getting a prostate exam from Freddy Kruger...


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> The *Cancel My Network Era* has begun!


:lol


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

nikki is so much better than brie on the mic not great but decent


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thrash™ said:


> Who the hell does these? It literally just happened.


Not sure, but it's impressive.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stephanie trying to hold back laughter during Nikki's promo.

:ti


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Ah, so that's why she sucks.


lol nah.

Anyone that says Brie is better on the mic that Nikki needs to go watch a Brie promo and stop lying to themselves. :ti


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Lesnar not coming out to clear the ring there was disappoint.

Ah well. Good to see Raw still sucks. Back to the hiatus.


----------



## SRW (Mar 26, 2014)

Fuck off with the Naturally better as a heel line NIKKI and Brie cannot act in either fucking role!!


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

Harper & Rowan BETTER win ffs


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Well, that sucked ass.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Did I miss the new RAW theme?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

MaskedKane said:


> Does Cena show up during Brock's segment?


I don't think


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

Brie looked hot as fuck when she was crying.


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

Helmsley said:


> All you Paige and AJ marks talking about how bad Nikki is :Jordan
> 
> She might not be great, but Nikki is far more natural as a heel than a face.


I am not a mark for either and I think Nicki is a terrible actress, either as a heel or face.

If they make this a Brie vs Nicki feud as well they don't have Stephanie Mcmahon to cut a halfway competent promo either, so it's going to be terrible.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

What a segment :banderas


----------



## RATED R RULES (May 27, 2007)

Acting Disasterclass from the Bellas


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm kinda liking the new graphics.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh good now they are replaying it incase you missed it the first time, you will not escape the punishment


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

DBCCD said:


> Brie looked hot as fuck when she was crying.


Well that's creepy.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

It's crazy to see how much better Nikki is on the mic than Brie. Both are absolutely terrible actresses for wrestling standards.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Nikki has a hell of a right hand.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol nikki hit her pretty hard


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

What an awful opening segment.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

I won't forgive EITHER of them for this shitty segment


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DBCCD said:


> Brie looked hot as fuck when she was crying.


that is what happens when DB finds the wrong hole if you know what i mean :mark::mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

cookiepuss said:


> lol nah.
> 
> Anyone that says Brie is better on the mic that Nikki needs to go watch a Brie promo and stop lying to themselves. :ti


They both suck. But that "I'M FREE! I LOVE IT! LOVE IT!" takes the cake as more cringeworthy than anyother diva has said recently.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

My heart is torn watching the bella skanks broken up :side:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Not sure, but it's impressive.


Where do you find them?


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Oh are the Wyatts still around?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

That slap :lol 

Here comes dem' Wyatt boys!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

This song was fine with Cena, now Wyatt doesn't shut up with this song.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Fuck,this horrible theme song.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

World's Best said:


> Why are they showing Brock celebrating to porn sax?


Because he royally butt fucked John Cena last night.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Mah boy Harper is gonna job dammit


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

The intro to the Wyatts theme makes me want to die. It's so grating.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Will they take out the fucking kid singing already?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

That god awful music :maury


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Did anybody like the new theme?


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

ToddTheBod said:


> Did I miss the new RAW theme?


No, they only played it when they said Big Show and Henry were fighting the Wyatt Family next


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

this music fucking sucks.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm getting sick of the kid singing in the beginning.fpalm


----------



## Jaydash (Apr 9, 2013)

How the hell are there already Bella slap gifs?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

change that fucking entrance theme my god


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

May the fireflies keep you safe.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I wish they stop using this entrance music for Luke and Rowan.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

it was a stiff slap, but it had to overshadow the acting


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Dat crowd with the cell phones...kudos.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Harper :mark:*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bryan D. said:


> Where do you find them?


Tumblr, my friend.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

They really need to get rid of that singing kid at the start of their intro theme. It's not bad apart from that.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm literally shocked WWE didn't put some "Wyatt Light" option on the App.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

"world in his hands" is grating

Maggle :jbl


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Cena: How Much Is The WWE Network Brock


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

I can give a shit less about this match.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Ahh don't fucking tell me, These two are going to squash the Wyatts


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

germans on RAW


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Shut up you idiot.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Wyatts to job against fucking Big Show and Sexual Chocolate FUCK THIS COMPANY


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Fucking Christ! Make up your damned minds about their theme. The brat singing and the fake rock and roll don't do it.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

German announcers for Raw?

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Where's the other half of the German announce team?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ah, the German announce team. Full of excitement.


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

SEIG HAIL


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I really hope that the Wyatts don't get squashed

And WTF is up with the german commentators ha


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The German announce table won't last till the end of the night


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ooooo it's the Germans


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

Is there really that much of a German WWE following?


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

What's up with the german announce team? Is that even a big WWE market?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

The new graphics are sick.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

R.I.P. Spanish Announce Team

But nevermind that shit, long live the new German Announce Team! :mark:


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

I like that Wyatts theme, not the intro however.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Big Show + Mark Henry = Nig Show


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Weeeeeeeeeeellllllllllllllllllllllll

Here comes a shit maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatcccccccccchhhhhhhhhhhhh*


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

I want to turn off the TV...the first 30 minutes is brutal... I couldn't care a lick about Mark Henry or Big Show. I couldn't care a lick about the twin sisters.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

It's fucking terrible to see Henry used like this. :floyd1


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

German announce table :mark:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm of the opinion anything Big Show is involved in is shit


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

So Big Show and Mark Henry will be the next TTC. . .


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Keep the german announce team, they sound better than those three stooges.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

German commentary > these 3 bitches


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Some big dudes in this match.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Harper family gets buried...NEXT


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Building up Show/Henry to feed them to brock in a 2on1 match
:banderas


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Pay attention Carston, dammit!

Amateur.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Where do they come up with these tag teams?


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

German announce team - ROFL


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Man, fuck this.


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

ahahahahaa


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

They should wear matching attire


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The two germans cannibalized their other colleagues. :lmao


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

Big Show and Mark Henry AND as a team? Zzzzz.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Do they always need to spend this much time making us watch the other announce team? Can't I just watch the entrance of the wrestlers?


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Big Show and Mark going to win


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Yay, a push for the Hasbeen Duo...


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mark Henry and Big Show should be putting over effective teams like Harper and Rowan but I'm sure they'll be Tag Team Champs before long.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Where is sting?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

"I'm fire and Brimstone, b*tch!" :lol


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Well...the Bella's are polar opposites in acting ability. And that's not a compliment to Nikki.

Brie is just so flat in her delivery and Nikki over acts to a degree that everything she said seemed like sarcasm.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Apparently the 2 members of the German Announce team hit the showers after summerslam and havn't being seen since.

Rumours are they may, or may not have being Jewish


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

This team should be called Heart Attack before 65.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I am very bored already with this fat bastards tag team


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Harper is pretty goddamn tall.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

I love Henry man


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"AH'M FY-AH AN' BRIMSTONE, BITCH!" :henry1

You're Mizark, not Kane, you silly bastard. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Spain did so bad in the world cup that they got replaced by the German announce team.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Fuck me can WWE please remove that fucking awful singing from Harper & Rowan's theme, i like my eyes NOT to bleed during Raw


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Lol that pop for Big Show. Pro-Face Crowd


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

I legitimately believe the only reason they're giving so much time to the Bellas is that they're going to transition their feud to Cena/Bryan for Wrestlemania season. Whether Cena turns heel or not.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Henry & Rowan are the first 2 to compete in a ring with those brand new turnbuckle pads.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

These two are going to win, aren't they? FFS


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Why are you cheering Big Show? Don't do that. You'll give them ideas and before you know the big fat fuck's in a title match.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Cena: How Much Is The WWE Network Brock


*final fantasy battle music*


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Cole stopping to talk about Instagram. :lmao


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

RDEvans said:


> Keep the german announce team, they sound better than those three stooges.


They keep asking for Paul Heyman for some reason. :hmm:


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

"I'M FIRE AND BRIMSTONE!" :henry2 :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Just what I want to see. Pictures of Harper and Rowan in the bowels of the building.

How fucking interesting.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Does Jerry Lawler even listen to what the other commentators say? UGH he is awful
he always thinks he makes a clever comment yet someone else thought of it a minute before and just said it but jerry acts like he is saying it for the first time


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

BarneyArmy said:


> German announcers for Raw?
> 
> :mark::mark::mark:


Not gonna be quite the same though is it?

'He's just been slammed through the _German_ announce table!' doesn't have quite the same ring to it.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

This new team is good.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Darkness is here said:


> Where is sting?


He went to the buffet line at the same time as Henry and Show.

RIP.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

JR could have sold that line. Cole just tossed it out there, like a dead fish.


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

What I wouldn't give to listen to JR calling this a lot a bunch of big Hosses....


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Another add Wtf?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pvt Punishmentt (Aug 16, 2014)

Henry and Show to beat every body then feud I bet.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

This commentary wow. Smarkbusters are going to have fun with this match tonight.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Fuck me what a comedown from Summerslam this is. Fucking woeful first 25 minutes.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

This match hasn't had a single wrestling move in it.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

NOELLE FOLEY

https://twitter.com/NoelleFoley/status/501523277966508032

LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

Darkness is here said:


> This new team is good.


if they were heels maybe.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

TromaDogg said:


> Not gonna be quite the same though is it?
> 
> 'He's just been slammed through the _German_ announce table!' doesn't have quite the same ring to it.


Thats "ZE" German Announce table


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I fucking love Luke Harper


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Lmao Big show was so slow that Harper had to power walk himself out of the ring :lmao


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> It's fucking terrible to see Henry used like this. :floyd1


My thoughts exactly. Absolutely disgraceful.


----------



## Acerbitas (Oct 19, 2013)

Pvt Punishmentt said:


> Henry and Show to beat every body then feud I bet.




Wtf? No, they had their feud in 2011 already..


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

9.99 chants plz.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Tonight would be a great night for Sting to debut


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

People are talking about the end of our PPV last night
Let's kill all that momentum in the first 30 minutes of Raw :vince5


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

just watch this match end during the ad break so we don't see one wrestling move ha


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Another commercial during a match... :StephenA2


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

MTVDTH said:


> *final fantasy battle music*


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

TromaDogg said:


> Not gonna be quite the same though is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 'He's just been slammed through the _German_ announce table!' doesn't have quite the same ring to it.



ITS LIKE WORLD WAR 1 ALL OVER AGAIN MAGGLE. ONLY THIS TIME WE OWE GERMANY A NEW ANNOUNCE TABLE!!!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

German commentators? Is that the new thing?


"OH MY LORD!!!! NOT THE GERMAN ANNOUNCE TABLE!!!!!" 
- :cole


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> This commentary wow. Smarkbusters are going to have fun with this match tonight.


"Harper!" :cole

"Henry!" :jbl

"Diet Dew!" :lawler


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

cookiepuss said:


> lol nah.
> 
> Anyone that says Brie is better on the mic that Nikki needs to go watch a Brie promo and stop lying to themselves. :ti


They both fucking suck


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

So far looking like a squash match, shocking


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hopefully Ziggler winning means a unification match at NOC and a Sheamus heel turn.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Commercial mania running wild again


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Looking like Big Show and Henry will probably win the tag team titles at some point.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Welcome back Big Show..

No.

Eat A Dick and go retire you piece of garbage.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Trifektah said:


> This match hasn't had a single wrestling move in it.


How dare you! They're telling a fine story in that ring, WWE style! Punch, kick, punch, kick, bodyslam, punch, kick, suplex!

STORY-TELLING, 21ST CENTURY WWE STYLE, MAGGLE!


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

This Raw is seriously lacking some :brock and :heyman5 right now. I mean I understand they want to save :brock until probably the last segment, but I wouldn't mind seeing :brock just randomly come out and fuck people up throughout the night. And of course :heyman3 talking shit during said beatings.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

LPPrince said:


> NOELLE FOLEY
> 
> https://twitter.com/NoelleFoley/status/501523277966508032
> 
> LOLOLOLOL


What's funny about that?


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

German announce team is lot better than english one.......even though I don't don't understand them....but still :lol


----------



## The Big Bratwurst (Aug 4, 2014)

God I love the Wyatts.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Big Show really needs to retire


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

₵A$H®;38489434 said:


>


I fucking love that boss theme. :banderas


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Diamondando112 said:


> Another add Wtf?


:cole Download the WWE App so you never miss any of the great action here on Raw!


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Can we just relegate these two veterans in a dancing-esque gimmick?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why the MTV music awards doesn't have one good band
what happened to mainstream music


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Novak Djokovic said:


> What's funny about that?


The real question is how someone so puntable has Mick Foleys genes :S


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Darkness is here said:


> German announce team is lot better than english one.......even though I don't don't understand them....but still :lol



Agreed is there a way I can switch over to get the German announcers?

The show might make more sense


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I would have loved if RAW opened with Cena's music play and Heyman and Brock comes out dressed in his merch.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Ad-o-mania is runnin WILD BROTHER!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)




----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*:lmao Big Show is so garbage.*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Diamondando112 said:


> Another add Wtf?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Its more like another match during my ad breaks WTF :cuss:


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Henry is fucking great but big show should really go away


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Harper has a really good drop kick for a man his size.


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

The Wyatt's are so damn good. Can they get the tag titles already?


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> why the MTV music awards doesn't have one good band
> what happened to mainstream music


It's easy to market shitty music to an idiot population when the schools are dumbed down by design. Oh, and autotune. I HATE autotune! :cuss:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

If only Show and Henry would retire already.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

bjnelson19705 said:


> I would have loved if RAW opened with Cena's music play and Heyman and Brock comes out dressed in his merch.


Hustle, Loyalty, Respect becomes Blood, Urine, Vomit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Time for Henry and Show to go.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Can't take Harper/Rowen serious since they jobbed to the Usos about 39 times


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

It'd be nice if this match meant something. Like the winners get a Tag title shot or something.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

₵A$H®;38489730 said:


> *:lmao Big Show is so garbage.*


All they have to do is get Kane for a 6 man tag team. How epic would that be. They could be all the has-beens.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

I can safely take my dog out during this shitfest.


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

"Let's Go Big Show!" NO STOP PLEASE!


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Harper is fucking great for his size


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Stfu kids Big Show fucking sucks.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Superkick by Harper??? Nice.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

That superkick. kada


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Man Harper is good.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Lets Go Big Show WTF LOL this crowd is going to be great when Brock and Paul come out. can't wait for them boo's


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> why the MTV music awards doesn't have one good band
> what happened to mainstream music


Industry greed, and retarded people that enjoy and accept shitty mindless music.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

WE WANT BORK!!!! WE WANT BORK!!!!

:brock :brock :brock :brock


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

YEAH YEAH YEAHHHHH


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

trademarklas said:


> The Wyatt's are so damn good. Can they get the tag titles already?



They should've won them at BG :jericho2


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Big Bratwurst (Aug 4, 2014)

This match is shit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

PraXitude said:


> It's easy to market shitty music to an idiot population when the schools are dumbed down by design. Oh, and autotune. I HATE autotune! :cuss:


Thank god for Indie music and pandoria to find those bands ha


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

:harper with the superkick.

Yeah yeah yeah :mark:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

They've ruined the Wyatt's. All 3 of them. I just can't take them seriously anymore.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

YYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEaaaaAAAAAAaaaaaAEEeeeeEEeeeeEEEaaaAEE!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Harper is amazing.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Is it ads during matches...... or matches during ads?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A Big Show chant got quiet quick, thank Zod


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Stephanie fills out her new shirt exceptionally well.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Even during this Harper shines.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Let's go Big Show? Don't you mean LET'S GO CEEEEEEEEEE-NUUUUUHHHHH :cena5


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> They've ruined the Wyatt's. All 3 of them. I just can't take them seriously anymore.


Neither can I.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

People rooting for Big Show?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

If Wyatts lose this they have no credibility left.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> All they have to do is get Kane for a 6 man tag team. How epic would that be. They could be all the has-beens.


*Don't give them any ideas. They love the Demon Kane :cole*


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Henry and Show gonna go over fpalmfpalm


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

jacobdaniel said:


> WE WANT BORK!!!! WE WANT BORK!!!!
> 
> :brock :brock :brock :brock


----------



## guardplay320 (Apr 19, 2010)

Late to the game, but I just wanted to say that the acting in that Bella scene was SO bad that if the Bellas and Steph tore off their clothes and started filming a lesbian threesome in the middle of the ring, porn studios would reject it because of the acting...


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Harper deserves better than this 

Completely pointless match if they job to Show and Henry


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

SUPLEX :mark: :mark:


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Love Big Show! I want this Henry hot tag! 

Fun match here.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

With everyone slamming the big show nowadays how is it even a huge feat when it happens


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Rowan strong


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Vince with those company cutbacks so brings in Germans, who are efficient (and probably on the cheap)
:vince5


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

:harper


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

German announce team is lot better than english one.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

How can they ruin the wyatts that much? They were the shit when they feud with The Shield. Now they jobbing to jobbers...


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Thrash™ said:


> If Wyatts lose this they have no credibility left.


They don't have any


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

Never in my life have I seen Big Show do a DDT.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

birthday_massacre said:


> With everyone slamming the big show nowadays how is it even a huge feat when it happens


To be honest it gets more and more impressive, because lets be honest, he's not exactly getting any smaller is he....


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Wyatts buried


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Goddammit..


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Hey BOOORRKKY! 
WHHERE ARE YYOOUUU?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bahahahaha.

RIP WYATTS.


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

oh what's the point...


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ugh I cant stand this shit.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Welp That happened :henry1


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Henry on that Tomohiro Ishii 1 count kick out! :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

that the big show and henry go over after losing the whole match


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Damn....This crowd is HOT tonight.


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

STOP JOBBING THE WYATTS FUCKKKK


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stop jobbing the Wyatt's out for fucks sake. fpalm


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks Cena fpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Welp, Wyatts are done.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Cena lifts Big Show

:cole :lawler OMG! WE HAVE NEVER SEEN ANYTHING LIKE THAT!

Rowan lifts Big Show

:lawler That was impressive, I suppose.


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

Poor Harper and Rowan. fpalm


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lame


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

fpalm The end of the Wyatt tag team


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

This tag team of the Big Show and Mark Henry is highly impressive.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok apparently the WWE sold no tickets to this Raw and filled the crowd with plants


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

The Wyatt's the shittest tag team in the company :ti


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

They whooped da bad people.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

And The Wyatts are suppose to be a threat? :lol


----------



## The Big Bratwurst (Aug 4, 2014)

Why not make RybAxel job instead of the Wyatts? Fuck this.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

The burial continues.

"WHO CAN POSSIBLY BEAT THESE GUYS?" :lawler


It's like Roman reigns, just in tag team form.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Garbage.


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

Go FUCK yourself WWE


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

Fuck sake


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:ti

you guys are still gonna watch. i guarantee it.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Have they already remixed their theme songs into one?


Correction..no THANK GOD

36


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I don't know what's worse, the fact that they might become tag champs or feud after breaking up.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

In 30 minutes they've already destroyed any faith in the product they rebuilt last night.


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

That hand hold as they raised their arms was probably the gayest thing I have ever seen


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

That was awkward...


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Fuck that!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Jobbing young talents out to 2 fat old bastards. How fun.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Poor Wyatt Family...


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

erick rowan


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Good lord. Usos - RhodesDust - Old Fucks are the top 3 teams. Kill me.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

I knew they were going to win but fuck man I hate them both.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I knew that Show and Mark were going to win...I'm glad they won


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

Let's be real, Show and Mark Henry should beat the Wyatt Family IMO.


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

So much for the Wyatt's.........


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Usos vs Henry/Big Show is going to be awesome. I'd buy that match for $9.99!


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

I cant wait to see what these greenhorns bring to the tag team division, its about time WWE started pushing their young talent!


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

:show/:henry :vince2


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Geez, what a surprise.. fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

If miz wins...............


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Don't see that "tag team" lasting long _at all._ I'll give it two months until one turns on the other.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

why are big show and henry beating an up and coming tag team?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Always nice to see Henry win. Even if he is involved with The Big Shit.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Lame overall match but nice finish.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

New Stars created.fpalm


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

If Miz fucking wins i'm done.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

If WWe wants to push Henry and Show, then they should be doing it against Duos that are NOT actually the future of this company. This makes no sense.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

this better not be the typical SS RAW rematch where the champion wins the title back the next night just to pad the title number for the former champion


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

The state of that six-man tag :lmao


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Good match.

Please don't have Dolph drop the title to that ***.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Aaaaand we're right back to Mr. Hot Tags.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Lol they'll probably have Ziggler lose the title back to Miz


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao Reigns back in tag matches


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Rematch between The Miz and Dolph Ziggler. I can get behind that. Let's make that title important again!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Well, the Miz is going to win. I just fucking know it.fpalm


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

This is pathetic, I can't even begin to comprehend how Wyatts jobbing to fat show and fat henry is even remotely logical.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

New remixes..


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

What have they done to the Wyatts


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Fucking stupid, fpalm

No point jobbing Harper and Rowan to these two old guys who aren't involved in any storylines.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Lol at the 6-tag for Reigns. So surprised.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Summerslam rematch tonight


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Omfg. What a shit 6 man tag this will be.*


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Why can't they just carry on this feud with Ziggler and Miz fpalm

And Reigns once again doesn't have a singles match on Raw :maury


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LMAO Reigns again in a tag match.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

The Big Bratwurst said:


> Why not make RybAxel job instead of the Wyatts? Fuck this.


Because they'll be busy jobbing to Reigns later on tonight. :lol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Last night lumbarjack match replay on free tv next


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Are these the same Wyatts that went toe to toe with The Shield?


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

World's Strongest Show!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

How do you kill the heat from from last night?

LIKE THIS

Fucking show sucking dick


----------



## The Big Bratwurst (Aug 4, 2014)

I thought RVD was going on hiatus? Why the fuck is he in the main event than?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Fucking morons have ruined Harper and Rowan.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

That 6 man tag looks abysmal.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Bella segment
Henry/Show beating the Wyatts
Random ass 6 man tag

What a start to the show sigh


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> New Stars created.fpalm


WWE creating new stars LOL

More like WWE ruining new stars.

they are doing what they used to make fun of WCW for doing


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Wyatts job way too much.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

RaymerWins said:


> That hand hold as they raised their arms was probably the gayest thing I have ever seen


I swear, I thought that, too.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Poor RVD. He has two carry two guys at once


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

cookiepuss said:


> Nikki is so much better than Brie on the mic.


Yep. And it's not even close.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Just earlier today I said "The thought of Sheamus and Reigns in the ring at the same time gives me a gag reflex like I'm about to puke" AND NOW IT'S HAPPENING! FUCK!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

i wonder who's going to get the hot tag in that match


----------



## RATED R RULES (May 27, 2007)

6 MAN TAG! When did Teddy Long get appointed GM?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

They just going to show match on free TV?


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

TromaDogg said:


> Cena lifts Big Show
> 
> :cole :lawler OMG! WE HAVE NEVER SEEN ANYTHING LIKE THAT!
> 
> ...


It's always more impressive if little lifts big, versus big lifting big. :rose3


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Reigns in a Tag-match again.


And *THIS* is the guy who they are building to beat Brock at WRESTLEMANIA 31???? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Iwc bitching again over a loss


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I hope ziggy doesn't drop the title to miz. I'd be pretty heated.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Elipses Corter said:


> I swear, I thought that, too.


You dont want to see Big Show giving Henry their celebration tittyfuck in the back then........


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Yawn Cena said:


> This is pathetic, I can't even begin to comprehend how Wyatts jobbing to fat show and fat henry is even remotely logical.


To build a tag team to wrestle the Usos. 

Whelp that was easy.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Good job ruining new talent to old timers

Then. Now. Forever.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

If Miz wins... 
:shitstorm


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Ziggler & Miz always have great chemistry together. Looking forward to that match. 

The 6 man tag can go fuck off.*


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

I like that Big Show and Henry are a tag team now, but to beat the Wyatt family like that? Do they not care about trying to sell Rowan and Harper as a dangerous duo anymore? Can't do that if they lose to two guys who are well past their prime.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I still can't get over how cringeworthy Nikki was on the mic.

I'M FREE! I LOVE IT! LOVE IT!

:lmao So bad.


----------



## Jaydash (Apr 9, 2013)

I don't see why people are saying the 6 man will be shit, the guys in there are competent workers.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

glenwo2 said:


> Reigns in a Tag-match again.
> 
> 
> And *THIS* is the guy who they are building to beat Brock at WRESTLEMANIA 31???? :lmao :lmao :lmao


Pretty sure its set as Bryan/Brock.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Hopefully this leads to a storyline where Bray inspires Harper and Rowan to go beast mode and ascend to a new level of awesomeness and they come back and kick the shit about HenryShow.

Oh, who am I kidding? We'll see the Wyatts job to these old fatasses every week for three months.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

glenwo2 said:


> Reigns in a Tag-match again.
> 
> 
> And *THIS* is the guy who they are building to beat Brock at WRESTLEMANIA 31???? :lmao :lmao :lmao


Reigns sucks at singles matches they have to hide his weakness or should I say breathing problems


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

I hope ziggler's push goes on.


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

For the love of God...
My 6-year old son could've figured out a better way to write RAW following that Summerslam.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> WWE creating new stars LOL
> 
> More like WWE ruining new stars.
> 
> they are doing what they used to make fun of WCW for doing


Modern day WWE.

All the fun of Vince Russo, without Vince Russo :russo


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

rakija said:


> Poor RVD. He has two carry two guys at once


What about the wrestler that has to carry RVD?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Darkness is here said:


> Iwc bitching again over a loss


its not a good thing , that why you have no credible stars now everybody on that win this week, lose next week booking that getting people nowhere


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

There couldn't be a more predictable match than Cena 2.0, Cena 3.0 and some other guy vs Rybaxel and Orton. This will be horrible.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

skarvika said:


> Just earlier today I said "The thought of Sheamus and Reigns in the ring at the same time gives me a gag reflex like I'm about to puke" AND NOW IT'S HAPPENING! FUCK!



Well there's the Vomit, now we just need the Blood and Urine :brock


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Jaydash said:


> I don't see why people are saying the 6 man will be shit, the guys in there are competent workers.


It won't be, it's just the fact Reigns is in another tag that's all.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Ziggler and Flair. kada :mark:


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

Ziggler and Flair! :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> I'M FREE! I LOVE IT! LOVE IT!


:cena5


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

New Ic tile, nice!


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

JOHNNY CAGE


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Flair !11


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

They better keep the IC belt on Dolph


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

These shows on USA-Jesus Christ they make me want to throw malatov cocktails into skyscrapers.


----------



## Jaydash (Apr 9, 2013)

The state of Flair's hair.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Miz's snuggie thing looks kinda cool to me. :draper2


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

What the fuck is the miz wearing?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

What is with that sheet Miz wears?


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Do they ever back these ''Did you know?'' claims with evidence?


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

What the hell is he wearing


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Flair and Ziggler wut


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wtf is mix wearing


Flair is wasted again of course


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Da fuck is Miz wearing. :duck


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The Nature Boy in the building!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Ziggler getting the Flair rub :mark: looking damn good with the belt


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Wait are they really just going to replay the lumber jack match from last night? :harper1


No no thank god


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

Natecore said:


> To build a tag team to wrestle the Usos.
> 
> Whelp that was easy.


Yeah because it would be so much more difficult to 

A) have somebody else job to the two fat bastards

B) Give Wyatts the title

C) Build a triple threat tag match for NOC between all 3.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Hey BOOORRKKY! 
WHHERE ARE YYOOUUU?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Ziggy :lmao


----------



## The Big Bratwurst (Aug 4, 2014)

Please associate Flair with Ziggler, and let Flair teach Miz how to put on the figure four.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

Sooo when did Miz go back to his original look? With the exception of the white robe of course....lol


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

They're not stupid enough to have Ziggler drop the belt are they? Oh no...


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Miz, don't go about saying Ziggler isn't worthy. He can wrestle, and the second top champ should someone who can wrestle.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

A HOLE

BASEDZIGGLER


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

:lmao A lister that stars in Bargain bin walmart movies


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Had high hopes for this Raw . Looks like it's just going to be total filler. We're even getting a recap of a match last night next.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao JBL's face


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Rick flair in the building tonight


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Alright Flair settle down, wasn't that great.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What the fuck was miz wearing.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*What the fuck is Miz wearing :maury*


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Reigns can't get better if he is always in tag matches fpalmfpalm


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

Naitch turning on the guy he bequeathed his figure 4 to? WOOOOOO


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

DAT FLAIR APPEARANCE THOU :flair


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Miz is being really Rocky in that promo.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

WTF is wrong with Miz's collar?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Nature boy hanging out with the new IC Champion.


----------



## RATED R RULES (May 27, 2007)

If Ziggler loses I riot. Or just switch off in a strop. One of the two


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

D'Lo Brown return tonight though.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Flair should have never been paired with Miz


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Flair heel turn to help Miz?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I thought Flair was supposed to be a mentor for Miz?

I guess that never happened.


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

Wait! Is that the Raw theme now?!


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

A-lister..


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

FLAIR WAS AWESOME HAHAHA WOOOOO :flair


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh please. This lumberjack match sucked like every lumberjack match before it.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

It's scary how catchy the Summerslam theme is.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Ws-show for tag belts!


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

It's going down for reaaaaaaaaaal. I'd rather have Bork German suplex me than listen to this shitty song ever again.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Was their match last night good?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess they are trying to make people forgot that a few months ago Flair and Miz were buddy buddy. It was Flair who told Miz to use his figure 4 leg lock.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> They're not stupid enough to have Ziggler drop the belt are they? Oh no...



I would say no, but I have seen the entire 40 minutes of Raw so far so, yes they are that dumb


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Surprised Flair isn't coked out beyond belief if he's been in Las Vegas for over 2 hours.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

So Flair took Miz under his wing a few months back and "gave" him the figure four and now inexplicably hates him and is rooting for Ziggler.

DAT CONTINUITY


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Good guy RVD not getting involved in the melee, simply checking on Ambrose.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Dolph to call himself the new A-lister,

Change his name to ADolph Ziggtler and join the German Announcing team.

WWFuckery

:vince$:vince$:vince$:vince2:vince2:vince2:vince2vince:vince5:vince5:vince3:vince3:vince3


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> It's going down for reaaaaaaaaaal. I'd rather have Bork German suplex me than listen to this shitty song ever again.


If that song is the one with the stupid horn thing, yeah. Fuck that.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm so confused as to why Rollins's neck is so thick when he's not even that bulky.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

But, you tried to run before they carried you back :lol


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Chaotic? It was a fucking mess.

I was still entertained, but it should have just been Falls Count Anywhere or a Street Fight.

Most of the action took place outside the ring. Which the lumberjacks were meant to prevent fpalm


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Ambrose :banderas:


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

HOLY SHIT LOL


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

World's Best said:


> Oh please. This lumberjack match sucked like every lumberjack match before it.


WHATT? That match was really exciting. The GOAT lumberjack match. :durant3


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL what its for charity
Ambrose is the man


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

The new logo everywhere keeps catching my eye. The scratch logo fit for the attitude era but it just looked kind of tacky now.


AMBROSE!!


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Wooooo.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:mark:
Ambrose.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh just brilliant


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Stone Cold Steve Ambrose.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Fucking Ambrose :lmao


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

LOL epic


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Awesome ice bucket challenge!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

For Charity :lmao


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

It's for charity.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

FLO-RIDA SUCKS, STOP PLAYING THIS SONG


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

"What? It's for charity!" --- Great line


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

I love this feud.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

that's what you get for not supporting charity Seth.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao You have to love Dean.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

AMBROSE IS GOD!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't with this motherfucker. I can't :lmao


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I don't want this feud to ever end :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth and that chain smoking, bingo announcing voice.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

What? :lol


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

It's for charity.:lmao


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

AMBROSE YOU LEGEND

That was some funny shit right there


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The tittie master making them titties nice and hard. :lol


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

HahahhahHahah


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ambrose with charitable contributions


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Awesome :lol :lol 

'what? is for charity"


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Good segment. Love these dudes.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Only ice-water challenge I liked.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Dean fuckin' GOAT :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

AMBROSE, save this Raw! :ambrose

:lmao "It's for charity"

What a goo...What a guy that is good at what he does!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Dean beating Seth butt...that was great


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Good guy Ambrose helping Seth do the challenge such a nice scumbag


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

So is this the part where Seth challenges three people or what?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This feud is awesome. :lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

Ambrose does it again


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I like that Finlay and Noble are becoming regular parts of the show lol


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Fucking ambrose
Best part of the show only took 41minutes


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

He beat him up for charity, y'all.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I'm so confused as to why Rollins's neck is so thick when he's not even that bulky.


He had neck surgery in 2008, likely strengthed it up a lot since then


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

LMFAO! Ambrose actually made that ice bucket challenge actually entertaining.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Ambrose is fuckin awesome :banderas :banderas :banderas*


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHA

It's for charity

HAHAHAHAHAH I'm fucking dying


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

That beat down is for charity.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

Thrash™ said:


> Stone Cold Steve Ambrose.


Here


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Lol this feud is great. It should go on til Mania.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Fuck, Ambrose is growing on me like whoa. Really loving this guy.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

See, Rollins really is a face. Helping out charity. What a good guy.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Ambrose continues to be a GOAT


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

its for charity :ti


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

That was great! Two of the main reasons why I tune into RAW every week.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Ermmmmmmm

Did we just literally see two segments after the ads before going back in again?


----------



## The Big Bratwurst (Aug 4, 2014)

What? It's for charity! :lmao :lmao :lmao

Ads again already?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm gonna do the Ice Bucket Challenge.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

ITS FOR CHARITY :ambrose


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Rollins has now done the ice bucket challenge.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

quote of the night. 

What? it's for charity 
LMFAO


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

INTERNET NERDS: 
I command you to .Gif that Ice Bucket Challenge on Rollins. 

Thank you,

The lesser internet nerds (Who can't make instant .Gifs)


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dean and Seth got the best feud going today! :dance:


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Topical and hilarious.

Bravo Ambrose. Best feud going in WWE right now.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

This should be good.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Ambrose is fucking great!


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Ambrose is DAT DUDE!


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

rakija said:


> But, you tried to run before they carried you back :lol


I guess you missed it. A couple of months ago, Seth turned heel...


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

"What? It's for charity." Ambrose being his golden self as usual. :ambrose


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Get your ass whooped....Because...Charity.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

I wish Brie would of done that to Steph and Nikki. :lol


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

40 minutes into Raw and finally a good segment.


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

Ambrose :mark:


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

Ohhh jeez, I miss RAW for like 3 months and all the songs I hear on the show are now POP/RAP???!!! So they stopped using Shinedown's song as the bumper?


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

"What? It's for charity."

Best part of Raw


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

In stitches at the way that bucket just pinged off Rollins face.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Dean Ambrose with the GOAT line.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

"Just for charity" 

Ambrose is golden


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Now that was the GOAT ice bucket challenge :lmao


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Rollins and Ambrose have been the best thing going in WWE ever since they started their feud.


----------



## Jaydash (Apr 9, 2013)

I swear any time Dean Ambrose is on TV he never disappoints.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

That was great. "What? It's only for charity...*clunk*"

:lmao


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Thats it for Rollins and Ambrose TV time now though


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Lol ambrose.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

mjames74 said:


> Here


Lol, good stuff man.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Good god, that is PURE GOLD. Keeping a straight face in the whole bored, casual, yet psychopathic look. Ambrose, you God among men. Stuff like that alone is worth watching RAW, LMAO!

Reminds me of Stone Cold casually staring at somebody he's really pissed off at, right behind them.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

The Maze Runner huh?

I can't wait for their next movie, the Car Driver.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Thank god for Indie music and pandoria to find those bands ha


True. I'm really into progressive metal and there are some insanely good musicians out there. I play 4 instruments (not amazingly, just do it for fun) and I love really technical music. You do NOT find that in the mainstream at all...used to in the 70s, but not any more.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

autechrex said:


> The new logo everywhere keeps catching my eye. The scratch logo fit for the attitude era but it just looked kind of tacky now.
> 
> 
> AMBROSE!!


I agree about them needing to change the scratch logo. It's a part of the reason why people watching still keep thinking of the Attitude era and shitting on the modern day product, myself included.

I keep seeing it and thinking how much better the old days were


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Forget Roman, push Dean!!!


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

What is it with all these tag matches.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

rakija said:


> Ambrose continues to be a GOAT



People really found that amazing?

Ah well, he could be putting a bandage on his boo-boo on Raw and people would say it is a GOAT segment. :lmao Too much.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

And the entire IWC thought Ambrose's natural disposition is as a heel...well you all got that one wrong.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Frico said:


> "What? It's for charity." Ambrose being his golden self as usual. :ambrose


We all must :bow at the greatness of Dean ambrose, so uh is his next movie gonna be a comedy?:dance


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

''What? It's for charity'':lmao:lmao:lmao

This feud is fuckin' gold


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Ambrose is Goat :mark: Rollins reaction to the water was priceless lmbo


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh! Ambrose :banderas


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Guys, I'm vacationing in Seattle and I turned to USA and its still showing NCIS, what the hell is RAW not LIVE like the PPV 8PM ET / 5PM PT ??


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This feud is very reminiscent of something you'd have seen in the AE. Awesome.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

AMBROSE DA GAWD :bow


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Does anyone hate the LET'S-REPLAY-THIS-AFTER-COMMERCIAL-BREAK thing like I do?


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

I could watch these guys fight an entire show.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

For charity lol.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

That bucket to the face had to hurt.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

That was a funny ass segment between Dean and Seth. Let's keep the feud going til Wrestlemania 31.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

skyman101 said:


> What is it with all these tag matches.


Is Teddy Long back?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

He dinked the fuck out of Seth's face. :lmao


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Ambrose is going to shoot his movie soon 
:cry

I don't think I'll cope.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

World's Best said:


> People really found that amazing?
> 
> Ah well, he could be putting a bandage on his boo-boo on Raw and people would say it is a GOAT segment. :lmao Too much.


With the horrid acting and the fat-ass tag match, you get something good and you cherish it.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao This feud is fucking gold. The future is bright.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Jarsy1 said:


> AMBROSE DA GAWD :bow


:bow:bow:bow:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Do they have to cut to the crowd watching the titantron every segment?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Imagining Rollins as WWE Champ is a little weird, he's pretty small.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Jarsy1 said:


> AMBROSE DA GAWD :bow


:lmao


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Rematch with Dean and Seth tonight


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Raw is Rematch


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## ΤheDude (Jul 1, 2014)

Loved that segment


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

please give ambrose the MITB case

it is just me or does Nallie get hotter and hotter each time I see her on tv


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

He be Rollins, He be Hatin'.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ambrose gets written off TV tonight to shoot his movie?


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

OH YES! OH FUCK YES! Please give us a Street Fight.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

REMATCH!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Inb4:

Falls Count Anywhere
Extreme Rules
No DQ


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Night of Summerslam rematches.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

The show just got a lot better!


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Seth vs Dean tonight


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh! That gotta hurt.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

REMATCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! omfg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Goddamn Nattie!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Is this their way of writing Dean off for his movie?


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

I call it now cena will show up at the end of raw.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

What were they chanting?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Is Triple H shrinking or something? Dude gets shorter with every show :lol


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Jarsy1 said:


> AMBROSE DA GAWD :bow


He's the best thing currently on Raw IMHO. Reminds me so much of the best aspects of Stone Cold and Brian Pillman. (Y)


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

genghis hank said:


> D'Lo Brown return tonight though.


I'd mark the fuck out if that happened


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

Rollins v Ambrose, rematches I would love to see; refreshing.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

That top on Natie


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Paige's theme is so awesome.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Tonights options for the Ambrose/Rollins match:

A.) Street fight
B.) No DQ
C.) Hardcore


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Nattie looks good in that attire


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

YES! Ambrose/Rollins AGAIN!!! :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Is it more or does Natayla look better?


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*LADDER MATCH FOR THE CONTRACT*


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Nice to see that title back on Paige.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok, so now AJ is going to distract Paige constantly costing her matches?

#WWECreative


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Now if you rigid the votes, then it still your fault, HHH.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Well, Nattie is looking good.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Paige. kada


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

I wonder if Paige will ever be allowed to have an actual gimmick.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Forget Roman, push Dean!!!


They should both be pushed.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Trifektah said:


> Tonights options for the Ambrose/Rollins match:
> 
> A.) Street fight
> B.) No DQ
> C.) Hardcore


AREN'T THOSE BASICALLY ALL THE SAME THING


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

What...it's for charity. :lol

Paige time!


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Paige vs Nat...I hope Nat win and hope AJ comes out to beat Paige butt


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Paige is too damn attractive.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Paige :sodone


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

It must be so degrading for Tyson Kidd, the fact his wife gets more tv time than him.
I wonder if he is also forced to dress as a woman at home and beg at Nattie's feet.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Lyanna said:


> Nattie looks good in that attire


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Lookin' forward to Ambrose and Rollins tearin' down the house again! :mark:


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

A rematch....REALLY?


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Why are they doing this type of match for Rollins/Ambrose tonight? Why not wait until NOC?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> Do they have to cut to the crowd watching the titantron every segment?


I know, right?


It's one of my all-time pet peeves about this damn show. :cuss:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Natalya looking boom ting!


----------



## TheJonGuthrie (Jul 4, 2013)

Paiges skipping goes along with her music


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

No they are being advertised for Smackdown, he's getting written off on Smackdown. surely?


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

The Aesthetic Ray said:


> I wonder if Paige will ever be allowed to have an actual gimmick.


she can do what she likes ITS HER HOUSE NOW!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Natalya look good


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

They can't give away Rollins/Ambrose stipulation match for free can they?


----------



## The Big Bratwurst (Aug 4, 2014)

Natty's boobs have me like...


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Trifektah said:


> Tonights options for the Ambrose/Rollins match:
> 
> A.) Street fight
> B.) No DQ
> C.) Hardcore


Aren't those all basically the same thing?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'd love to see Paige love AJ


----------



## gamer1035 (Jun 12, 2008)

woah did natalya get plastic surgery?


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Paige, please stop skipping... :ann1


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Nattie


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Checked wwe app and the choices are 

A. No holds barred
B. Falls count anywhere
C. No Dq 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Is it me or do I see a rehash of Trish and Mickie?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

It's English A.J.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

genghis hank said:


> D'Lo Brown return tonight though.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nattie's new attire is fresh as hell.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Thrash™ said:


> Aren't those all basically the same thing?


That's the point.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Natalya looking pretty good


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh heaven, Nattie's thighs are insane.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh! Nattie :yum:


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

genocide_cutter said:


> I'd mark the fuck out if that happened


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

PacoAwesome said:


> Paige is too damn attractive.


Am I the only one who doesn't find Paige attractive?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

molesty lesbian pg paige<3


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

But she isn't trending at all though.

:vince


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Thrash™ said:


> Aren't those all basically the same thing?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

natt got the best boob job


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Thrash™ said:


> Aren't those all basically the same thing?


Not in the heads of the creative team...


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

BRAZZERS THAT NOW! :mark:


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

falls count anywhere, no dq and no holds barred


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Glad to see Paige still rocking the red. :banderas


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

So...Paige is nothing but a fanservice character now, I take it?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

What fucking movie is Dean Ambrose going to be in? Why does this shit for brains company continue to waste Millions of dollars in movies that are worse than every shitty B Cunt fuck SyFy movie such as when a Tornado turns into a fucking alligator (Tornadogator) while a Demonic Meteorite full of Dinosaur teeth is rolling along the earth eating everyone?

WHY.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao Paige doing the sexual pose away from the announce table


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Paige you got to stop teasing us the fans when you do that.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Lesbian heel page is the best.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Commentary talking about the Bellas during Paige's match. What the fuck


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Commence nerds gifing that...


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Ok, so now AJ is going to distract Paige constantly costing her matches?
> 
> #WWECreative
> 
> ...


You called it


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh! Nattie's boobs :yum:


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Liking this 'new' Paige :mark:


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Paige's new move, the slutty headbutt.


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

CM PUNK CHANTS INCOMING :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

You can see those head butts were not even close!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Give her a free breast exam, Paige!


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

awesome...AJ comes out and Nat gets the win


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Natalya :mark:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

CM PUNK! CM PUNK!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

God! I hate when I am right fpalm


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The oldest trick in the book post 2011


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Whatever the match, I expect Kane to tombstone Dean


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Are they goona do the exactly same thing with AJ intervening in every Paige match 'till NoC ? palm


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Paige is getting pretty over. I like her new lewd character


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Z. Kusano said:


> Is it me or do I see a rehash of Trish ad Mickie?


No. Aj and Paige are both crazy.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

DISTRACTION FINISH! DISTRACTION FINISH! DISTRACTION FINISH!!!

Except at least two more tonight


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm liking Paige's sexually frustrated lesbian gimmick.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

These distractions of skipping round the ring are fucking dumb. Hows it distracting enough to cost you a match?


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

Danjo1986 said:


> Commence _heterosexuals_ gifing that...


FTFY.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

AJ plays a great crazy

CM PUNK is a lucky man


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

You're a married woman, AJ. Calm your titties.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

LESBIAN ANGLE YES YES YES!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Paige/AJ HLA?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Is this shit going anywhere?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Lesbian angle incoming.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

AJ Lee's theme song is so shit. Do you guys actually like it?


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Paige is hot n sexy :yum:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

AJ Lee is soo good


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

crazy AJ is back!!!


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

LESBIAN PORN ON THE NETWORK FOR 9.99 :vince2


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't find Paige attractive?


Nope.

I don't, either.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

This is definitely going to end with gay chicken


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

AJ is speaking for some of Paiges fans right now


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

Crazy AJ is back...


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

This is getting really weird


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Paige is getting very sexual with her opponents and i like this.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well I can't say I don't like where this is going...


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

oohhh my god!! its CM Punk's wife!! lets chant CM PUNK!! he is the best in the whole wide world of wrestling and is the greatest wrestler to ever live and is so amazing and i just want to see CM Punk back in the wwe ring because cm punk is sooo good...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I love this feud....


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

AJ and Paige are both so mental they might as well kiss, make up, and form some psycho ass tag team.

CM Punk chants by the way


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Shut up Lawler you jackass...We know you want Paiges ass


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

***** angle or riot


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

AJ looks like she got a tan


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

AJ LOVES Paige. :yum:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

NOW KISS EACHOTHER!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hate it when AJ turns her head n shit


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Christ ENOUGH with the Punk chants alreadyfpalm


----------



## RadGuyMcCool (Jul 31, 2013)

That Paige and AJ segment was like a fan-fic I wrote once


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Elipses Corter said:


> Nope.
> 
> I don't, either.


You guys are nuts and deserve each other. :genius


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

genocide_cutter said:


> This is getting really weird


In a good way :durant3


----------



## ΤheDude (Jul 1, 2014)

Great.Now kiss!!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Those Punk chants gettin mad disrespectful to AJ.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

FALLS COUNT ANYWHERE


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

i dont even know what this feud is about anymore


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

AJ loves Paige and dedicates her life to her despite being married to Punk.










8*D


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

I think this is gonna end up with some lesbian action, wwe's way of getting back at Punk.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> So...Paige is nothing but a fanservice character now, I take it?


Pretty much all divas are at this point.

:lmao Those choices.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Crazy aj


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Can one of you please explain to me why there's such a collective iwc boner for Paige?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

isn't no holds barrier and no DQ the same thing?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dont shake her hand, it's been many lewd places.


----------



## Jaydash (Apr 9, 2013)

These stipulations are all the same shit


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

God damnit AJ, why do you have to be so hot? I won't be able to concentrate on anything for the next three hours


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

the match stipulations are all the same lol


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Crazy AJ vs Lesbian Paige.

I approve.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

So, which match will WWE choose for us?


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

Because NO DQ and No Holds Barred isn't the same thing? Either way, we're seeing a kendo stick.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

SUCH UNIQUE FUCKING CHOICES


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> AJ Lee's theme song is so shit. Do you guys actually like it?



I don't mind it. Ain't the best but far from the worst 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

What the fuck is difference between No Holds Barred and No DQ? :lol


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

skarvika said:


> AJ looks like she got a tan


You're right. Paige laid her ass down for that three second tan. :cena2


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I like the remix to the Raw theme.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Emotion Blur said:


> Is this shit going anywhere?


CM Punk's bedroom


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

AJ gets even better looking by the day wow.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

No holds barred and no DQ are exactly the fucking same thing.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

So whats the difference between the no holds barred and no DQ?


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Natty seems to have slimmed down a lil.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

WTF is the difference between a no holds barred match and a DQ match?


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

British Pussy > American Pussy. Fact.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Lesnar next

:mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Isn't No Holds Barred and No DQ the same thing? :aries2


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> LESBIAN PORN ON THE NETWORK FOR 9.99 :vince2


If the Divas start doing lesbian porn on the Network, they could immediately increase the price


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

I am so scared that creative is going to shit on AJ because of the neckbeard losers chanting CM Punk.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

The three choices are all so similar. You know they have one particular ending already set up.

AND FUCK OFF WITH THAT SHIT SONG GODDAMN IT


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Someone call this earlier :lol


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Emotion Blur said:


> Is this shit going anywhere?


Straight to the spank bank.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> AJ loves Paige and dedicates her life to her despite being married to Punk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

It's so obvious that Supercena is going to interrupt Lesnar's title presentation. Kinda disappointing that this is the best they can come up with.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Those are all the same matches.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

NEXT :mark:


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

isn't No Holds Barred the same as No DQ?

edit: that was like the 100th time someone said this.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

DO YOU WANT: NO DQ, NO DQ, OR NO DQ FALLS COUNT ANYWHERE


----------



## TrainRekt (May 16, 2014)

WTF? These 3 choices are all the SAME match!!!


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

It better be falls count anywhere considering how good Ambrose and Rollins are outside the ring.

Is there actually any difference between no holds barred and no DQ?

God knows if it's falls count anywhere it'll end in the ring, though. So it's 3 identical matches.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

:brock YES!!! :heyman


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Cause there is a difference between no holds barred and no dq.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

FINALLY....

:brock is NEXT!!!


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

The fuck is the difference between No DQ and No Holds Barred?


----------



## ΤheDude (Jul 1, 2014)

Going down for real tururururururu


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Wait Roman fucking Reigns is the ME?


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

This is waaaay earlier in the night than I was expecting.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

because those arent all the same matches....
and if Lesnar getting the new title isn't main eventing raw/ then a Cena heel turn is! JK


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Brock next! So that means Reigns is closing the show.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

TripleHsNose said:


> Shut up Lawler you jackass...We know you want Paiges ass


What ass?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

What is the difference between 1 and 3?

Regardless of the situation this is going to be a NO DQ match..


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Lesnar isn't closing the show? I'm shocked I wonder what's closing now perhaps Dean vs Seth?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

These choices are basically one in the same.

This fucking company.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao so let's see the choices for Rollins/Ambrose are a match with no rules, a match with no rules, or a match with no rules?

Some more great #WWECreative


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

kariverson said:


> AJ gets even better looking by the day wow.



That's because she's getting older.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Nolo King said:


> Those are all the same matches.


Falls Count Anywhere is different, other two are the same though.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Yes! Lesnar Next!!

Really the 2 coolest ways to die would be

1 Getting eaten by a T-REX
2 Getting killed by Lesnar beatdown


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

VOTE NOW

SINGLES MATCH
1 ON 1 MATCH
1 FALL TO A FINISH MATCH


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

So.... Either Dean vs Seth or 3v3 is the main event because Brock is coming out early than expected.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> AJ loves Paige and dedicates her life to her despite being married to Punk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

All three of those choices are basically the same match... Its akin to telling your kids to pick between brocolli or cabbage, they still having vegetables either way.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

witchblade000 said:


> Brock next! So that means Reigns is closing the show.


So that means I'm going to sleep after Lesnar's segment.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## The Big Bratwurst (Aug 4, 2014)

Falls Count Anywhere pls, lets end this in the crowd.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

What is it with the stipulations always being the same? :lol


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

So whats going to main event?


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

If Cena runs in during the title presentation, I swear to god...


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

There should be a lesbian agle on these two


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Is that shitty 6 man tag closing the night? :lmao


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

rakija said:


> So, which match will WWE choose for us?


:lawler ....and the WWE Universe has chosen A TUXEDO MATCH!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

LKRocks said:


> DO YOU WANT: NO DQ, NO DQ, OR NO DQ FALLS COUNT ANYWHERE


:lmao


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

AJ Brock said:


> It's so obvious that Supercena is going to interrupt Lesnar's title presentation. Kinda disappointing that this is the best they can come up with.


Hopefully it's on a monster truck zamboni that sprays beer.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> Tonights options for the Ambrose/Rollins match:
> 
> A.) Street fight
> B.) No DQ
> C.) Hardcore


Oh my god, close enough. You are awful WWE, awful.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Markus123 said:


> I think this is gonna end up with some lesbian action, wwe's way of getting back at Punk.



So how exactly is his wife also liking women "getting back at Punk" :draper2


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Why bother putting that to a poll? All very similar stipulations.


----------



## chops52 (Sep 30, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> isn't no holds barrier and no DQ the same thing?


I thought the same thing


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Lesnar isn't closing the show? I'm shocked I wonder what's closing now perhaps Dean vs Seth?


Reigns, brah.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

The Aesthetic Ray said:


> I am so scared that creative is going to shit on AJ because of the neckbeard losers chanting CM Punk.


I kinda doubt it. If the WWE plays their cards right, they have their next Trish/Lita combo for the foreseeable future.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

No Holds Barred Match?
Falls Count Anywhere Match? 
No Disqualification Match?


Oh now this is a tough one. Which one should I choose WWE Universe? :HHH2


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

I hope Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins main events


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why is Brock next?? He should be closing out the show!


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

Oh my fucking Goddd that damn song!!!!!! So it's by Flo-rida huh? Jeez, nice of you to ruin Wrestlemania 28 with that annoying Good Feeling song, then the night after on RAW hearing it over....and over....and fucking over again after coming back from commercial!!! Get it off my screen!!


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

BROOOOOOOCK LEEEESSSSSSSNNNAAAAR


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

skarvika said:


> If Cena runs in during the title presentation, I swear to god...


If only :banderas


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Anybody else have the app on their phone? I voted on the app on my phone


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Bryan D. said:


>


:bow

Another GIF for the collection


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Lesnar is next?


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

please let it be Seth and Dean the ME


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Chrome said:


> Isn't No Holds Barred and No DQ the same thing? :aries2


:vince5 NOPE!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> Why is Brock next?? He should be closing out the show!


Nah. They need Reigns to close standing tall again :trips2


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

So I guess AJ will constantly get the CM Punk chants for the rest of her career.


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

Seriously though. I am so sick of CM Punk chants. Yes, he was a pretty good superstar. He could wrestle, he was amazing on the mic. He will never go down as a LEGEND...but he was a pretty good main eventer. But why the chanting? He doesn't care about the fans or the business.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

cena will come down the ramp like he didnt do anything but sit on the couch eating cheetos last night


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Romangirl252 said:


> Anybody else have the app on their phone? I voted on the app on my phone


I have the app on my iPad and voted for Falls Count Anywhere.


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

I have zero doubt that Cena is going to interrupt the presentation. Steph gave it away during her opening promo. There will be a rematch at NoC.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Can we just have 3 hours of Dean trolling Seth and The Authority?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

John Cena will appear during this Lesnar segment via Satellite. In a hospital bed filled with blood, urine, and vomit.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I wouldn't have mind a 3 Stages of Hell match with Dean and Seth.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I choose FAlls Count Anywhere Everytime because it's no holds barred, no dq and falls can happen anywhere it's the best match stipulation that exists.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

LESNAR TIME!


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Lesnar is next?
I guess we will have reigns/hhh staredown tonigjht :mark:


----------



## jarvisowens (Mar 23, 2006)

What the hell is the difference between nodq & no hold bared?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Reliving the memories for only $9.99!!


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

King really loves Total Divas. SURPRISE!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Legasee said:


> So I guess AJ will constantly get the CM Punk chants for the rest of her career.


Pretty much unless Punk comes back for a match or two to say goodbye to get it out of the fans system.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

DashingRKO said:


> :vince5 NOPE!


No Holds Barred is no dq, no count out, NO DQ is has count outs, Curtis Axel beat Triple H by count out... or was it Cena? :lol


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Lesnar next? :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BAWSE!*


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

:lawler loves Total Divas. This creep outdoes himself nightly.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The 9.99 joke seems older than Lawler


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

My body is ready for Lesnar.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Of course you love total divas, :lawler

You sick FREAK!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

jarvisowens said:


> What the hell is the difference between nodq & no hold bared?


The name


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'd kinda like it if Brock just destroyed HHH and went against the authority here..


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yes yes yes He is here!!!!!! Bow down to the king


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Steph 

:Moyes1:Moyes1


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Oh god...its time for Brock to come out


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow a Steph wardrobe change :nice 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Steph changed into something more....COMFORTABLE. :yum:


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

We put our lives on the line for you fucks 300 days out of the year, give us money, just 9.99 you ungrateful assholes.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

No! Steph you looked so fuckable in the Steph! shirt


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

Stephanie looking righteous for the second time tonight...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Trolls on route!


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Lol an and Paige go so well together xD


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Wrestlins.

Wow, seriously..


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Romangirl252 said:


> Anybody else have the app on their phone? I voted on the app on my phone


I've got the app on my phone but I only ever use it to check Smackdown highlights as I can't be bothered actually watching Smackdown these days.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Shit it's the guy that will defeat Lesnar: HHH.

And don't you ever think otherwise.


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

Can we check Jerry Lawler's hard-drive?


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

It's lesnar time.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Steph got that clevage showing dress on. Hope her titties don't cave in this time.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Dat foreshadowing with the Rock commercial before Brock segment


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

The new WWE Champion Brock Lesnar live on RAW!!!


----------



## ΤheDude (Jul 1, 2014)

i freaking love this theme


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

They're presenting a new championship? Wow...


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Damn. Steph looks great in that dress


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I forgot Lawler is the biggest Cena dick rider at the table.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

KingLobos said:


> Dat foreshadowing with the Rock commercial before Brock segment


lol doesn't mean anything


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Fall count anywhere match is likely win the fan fan.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

here comes Cena no-selling the beating


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

I'd like to sop Steph up on a biscuit and eat her up.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Triple H promo time. Inevitable

Greatest SummerSlam? Try 1991


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

MCBLCTS said:


> Can we check Jerry Lawler's hard-drive?


Pretty sure it's protected by Cialis.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

keep your arms in front of you, stephanie


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

How is Brock a villain in any of this? He beat Undertaker and Cena clean. Can you really even say that about any of his other opponents since returning?


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Stop with this stip bullshit.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Steph changed???


That means at one point during the past 45 minutes, she was only wearing lingerie. 
:homer


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Just pick C: No Holds Barred is the same thing as A & B but only you hit the 1,2,3 anywhere in the build


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

Christian Cage reference right dere...lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes! It's Blood, Urine, and Vomit time :brock


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Hmm I wonder how this new champion chip is going to look like. Pretty dope I'm sure


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Instant classic? It was one sided. :lol


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

Please. Last year's SummerSlam is the G.O.A.T.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

New title belt time :mark:

They didn't get much mileage out of the one that the Rock introduced only last year when you think about it.


----------



## The Big Bratwurst (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## ΤheDude (Jul 1, 2014)

everything they had?LOL


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And its still ugly as hell
this company sucks ass
love the boos


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

It look da same. fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Belt getting BOOED.

:lmao


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Meh...


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

Cena's gonna come out talking shit saying he took Lesnar's best and he's still standing tall


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

The belt is so fugly. Go back to the 90s era belt FFS!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Kind of nice looking title.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

This look...ok


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

It's the same fucking thing :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Beast Incarnate


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Ugliest title of all time


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Looks good.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

No one gives a fuck about that shitty belt.


----------



## Big Booboos (Oct 26, 2012)

New title is awesome, new logo and new layout is amazing in general.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Love the look.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

That looks like poo!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

They should have done the Big Gold Belt design instead of the black


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

I like it.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Not too bad looking, but the big gold belt...


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

It looks the same. :lmao


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

if that wasn't underwhelming I don't know what was


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

It's exactly the fuckin same


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

The brand new... but kinda the same...


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

It's basically the same belt :lol. The crowd was so fucking disappointed.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

what? it looks the same doesnt it?


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

:lmao The belt got booed.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Belt looks ok.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

OH MY GOD IT LOOKS the same.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Very under whelming looking title.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

It's the same fucking thing!!!!!

HAHAHA LOLOL WTF


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

Dats sexy


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Goodbye Big Gold Belt


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*crickets*

THAT LOOKS LIKE A FUCKING TOY!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

errr not really feeling that belt myself but it's not terrible I guess


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BORK LASER INCOMING! :mark:


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

The crowd. lol


----------



## RATED R RULES (May 27, 2007)

So it's just the same but with the network logo on it. Brilliant.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

Ughhhh, still shit...fpalm


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Cena


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Crowd is like....huh :lol

New WWE World Heavyweight Champion! 

Brooooooooooooooooooock Leeeeeeeeeeeesnnnnnnaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

That belt looks badass


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

Frig. That championship belt though.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Here comes the pain!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

HE IS A MERCENARY!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Looks better than it did.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Feels like 2002 all over again


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

How come Brock only gets one belt?


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

LESNAR PYROOOOOOO


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

the diamonds look nice lining the w's but i dont like that badge shape. i figured it would just be the same with the new logo


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

I wish the background of the belt was gold instead of black


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The belt looks the same as the other one.


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

Looks crisp, clean. Better than the other belt.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

BROCK LESNAR :mark:


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:lol It looks nearly identical to the last WWE Championship. Bit of an anti climax.

They should've just retired the World Heavyweight belt.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

It's looks the frickin' same


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Title looks cool not much different from the other one just the new logo


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Romangirl252 said:


> How come Brock only gets one belt?


"I ain't wearing two friggin belts"


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

The new title doesn't even have the word Champion on it, what the fuck


----------



## TheRockSaysCenaSux (May 23, 2010)

Bye big gold... Smh... Love that belt.. This new belt is the same wit the new logo lol they just eliminated the big gold belt


@up_n_smoke420 on IG and Twitter


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Not enough gold on that belt.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

custome side plates for each champion it looks like


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

cant wait for the batista vs lesnar confrontation


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

It's the same design but smaller.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

I like the side plates.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

ONE BELT! ABOUT DAMN TIME!


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Meh. Basically the same thing except new logo and no more "champion" because there isn't really room for "world heavyweight champion"

I still like the design though. RIP in peace big gold.


----------



## KansasCity14 (Feb 13, 2014)

Que Batista...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Severe lack of Jimmy John's logo on the new belt


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

U guys are a bunch of cry baby fucks


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

That crowd, lol.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Not much different from the "old" belt but still nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Urination > Cenation.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

That subtle red Jimmy John's coloring


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

They are treating this like a UFC type deal. Love it.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

This is the only fucking Undisputed Championship belt I recognize


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Watch Cena run in and no sell that beatdown from last night.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Should've brought back the Undisputed Belt.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I have a feeling Cena's about to storm in.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

If Brock/HHH attack each other and set-up HHH/Brock IV...


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Who's gonna ruin the celebration? :lol


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Brock and Paul looks so happy together.:lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Oh boy


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

i love how Paul stands just far enough away from brock so they can crop him out later


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Brock looks happy as a clam :brock


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

That belt looks amazing


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lesnar's side plates look pretty cool


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Lesnar chants. :brock


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

The WWE CHAMPIONSHIP is as valueless as ever after last night. What a god awful match.


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

LESNAR CHANTS :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

BEAST.


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

Lesnar actually looks like he's happy about Lesnar chants lol.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Brock looks like he wants to kill everyone all the time.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Only time Brocks happy for fans to take a photo.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Belt looks flashier. Sexy.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Ugh @ this pro-Cena crowd


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

New belt isn't that bad.


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

please let batista interrupt and NOT cena.. please..


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Never thought I would see HHH suck up to lesnar
12yrs in the making


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

Did you think you would be a pervert either, Jerry?


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Hey HHH he broke your arm in case you forgot buddy


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

JBL speaking facts


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

ACSplyt said:


> Who's gonna ruin the celebration? :lol


:cena2


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Kind of wish they kept both belts for Lesnar. He would of looked bad ass carrying both belts around.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

THANK YOU LESNAR CHANTS :mark:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

JBL bitter than fans cheer Brock


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Thank you Lesnar chants


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

"Lesnar" chants. Cena basically turned him babyface.

Nothing a squash match with Bryan can't fix.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

thank you lesner, haha


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Thank you Lesnar chants.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao commentators asking why fans are cheering for Lesnar


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Thank you Lesnar chants. :brock


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

thank you lesnar :lol


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Loving everything about this.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:lol at how puny the world heavyweight champion lettering is on the new belt.

Good to hear "Lesnar" and "Thank you Lesnar" chants. kada at Brock's signature skull logo being on the side plates.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

The champ is here! :brock


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Belt looks ok.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The sides of the belt look cool, its just the front with the giant W that looks terrible.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I guess Heyman forgot when Steph bitchslapped him at RAW 1000.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Thank you Lesnar chants lol


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Lesnar ends the streak, beats the tar out of Cena and still gets cheered.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Thank you Lesnar!


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

The champ is here.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow Lesnar is over with the crowd


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

THANK YOU LESNAR CHANTS :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Lesnar looks kinda cute with that goofy smile. Title looks good on him.


----------



## TheRockSaysCenaSux (May 23, 2010)

witchblade000 said:


> Should've brought back the Undisputed Belt.



This.


@up_n_smoke420 on IG and Twitter


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

:mark:Thank you Lesner CHANTS :lmao


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

LOL Lesnar taking a seat


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Is that Brock's tattoo on the sideplate? :mark:


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Can't believe they are finally retiring the big gold belt. My favourite title ever.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Lesnar is so happy LOL


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I heart Heyman.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Weird, this whole time I thought his name was Douche Bagman. Thanks for clearing it up!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Too much 1 :lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I wonder when Heyman buys his shirts he's like "Can you..you know.. reduce the neckfat bulge"?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

One-Ception!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

That's a lot of 1's


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

What the belt doesn't have Cena's blood vomit and urine on it?


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

All these "1's". I'm calling the true "1" Kurt Angle returns.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

OMG SAME PROMO BY HEYMAN


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow how empty would that Heyman opening be without the word "one"


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Ok i lost it Give Paul the award!


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

What the fuck, Heyman? :lmao


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

This crowd is great.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:jbl They'll just chant for whoever's victorious nowadays

:lol

Wish he'd say that when Cena has the belt.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

finalnight said:


> Wow Lesnar is over with the crowd


The is already bad news , He not getting the heat he should be getting


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Why couldn't it just be this?










One thing I don't understand is why the WWE feels the need to change look of titles so much. I mean historically what have been the two most beloved titles? The classic IC title, and the classic WHC. In my opinion, those are the things that should NOT change. Imagine keeping the original winged eagle belt? It would be like the one connection that gets passed down between each generation to keep the historic connection.

But whatevs.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

they should have changed the entire design. I don't hate the new logo, it's actual pretty nive, but the belt looks like something a shitty rapper with a two digit iq would spend ten grand on.


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

Top 3 Lowest drawing WWE heavyweight champions in history - 

1. JBL 
2. Kevin Nash
3. CM Punk


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Barack Lesnar!!!!


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Thank you Lesnar chants :banderas


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Awesome belt.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

paul heyman is such an excellent mouth piece


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Lesnar > Cena

Yeah, already. It feels nice!


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Oneception much , Heyman ?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Brock does look badass with that title but geez, did they have to make it so 'FABULOUS'???


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Jaydash (Apr 9, 2013)

Lesnar looked more like a beast with two belts. Oh well. This new title is ok I guess, was hoping for an overhaul.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank You Based Brock. :'D



Amber B said:


> HE IS A MERCENARY!


The Merc with a Mouthpiece. :duck


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Cauliflower ear is so haggard looking.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Lesnar bought legitimacy back to the WWE title.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

SpeedStick said:


> The is already bad news , He not getting the heat he should be getting


WWE knew damn well Lesnar wouldn't be getting "heat" for destroying Cena.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OH I thought for a second they were going to say that Lesnar is going full time as champion


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:lol


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

LOL cheers when heyman announced cena isnt here


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No Cena!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> Kind of wish they kept both belts for Lesnar. He would of looked bad ass carrying both belts around.


I ado agree that he would look good with both belts, but eventually I think it would still look silly. It doesn't really make sense to have someone run around with two belts if the titles were unified.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Lol.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lol Cena not here.... Cheers 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I swear if they have Reigns interrupt this.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Brock legit laughing at how over he is despite being a monster heel.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Standing ovation for Cena not being there. :lmao


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Cena turned Lesnar the face of the company.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The cheers when Heyman announced Cena wasn't there.......


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I love it when you say that, say that again. :lmao


----------



## Jakall (Jun 9, 2006)

Thank you Lesnar


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

Hahahahaha Brock cracks me up.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

ACSplyt said:


> Lesnar bought legitimacy back to the WWE title.


Part time legitimacy


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lmao at Bork. "Say that again". And Paul says it again.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

BRRROCCKKK LESSSSNARRR


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I love it when you say that, say it again. :brock


----------



## The Big Bratwurst (Aug 4, 2014)

MIKE LIENT BORK LASER


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL Lesnar is tickled when Heyman says his name.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Brock looks legit

The title looks like a plastic kid's toy


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

LMFAO BROCK


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

I sense Batista...


----------



## ΤheDude (Jul 1, 2014)

Brock is such a nice guy


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Don't talk too soon Paul. Cena has better recovery powers than Superman


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Stop zooming in on those ears :|


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lesnar looks like he's having a genuine good time


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Heyman going in Deep


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

I absolutely love Lesnar. This guy :banderas:


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Brock's loving this :lol


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

OMG Lesnar looks like he's gonna die of happiness


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

I love when you say that, say that again pls


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

lol bork


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Cena vs. Lesnar III at NOC?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Another Rock mention


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Lesner looks legitely amused


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Lesnar is what a champion should be.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

THANK YOU LESNAR! i wonder who is going come out if anyone?


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Happy Brock


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Brock got paid millions of dollars to bounce on the ramp and sit his ass down for an evening. :lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Good cheers for SCSA.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

I love how you say that said it again :brock


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Dat pop for Stone Cold.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Rock no pop
Austin pop


:ti


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Dave will return.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

"I love it when you say that, say that again please" :brock
"BRRRROCK LESSSNAAARRR!!!" :heyman2


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

God, could you imagine how much heel heat they'd have right now if the fans actually liked Cena?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hahaha

Austin gets a pop but the Rock doesn't.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Not a Batista fan but I would mark out if he shoewd up


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Double BERRRRRROCKKKKKKKKKK LESSSSSSSSSSSNERRRRRRRRR.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

kokepepsi said:


> Rock no pop
> Austin pop
> 
> 
> :ti


they never pop for 'dwayne'. they only pop for 'the rock'.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

You need something sold on the mic, Heyman is your guy


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Heyman's words are worthless after last night. He's already put over like no wrestler ever what words can Heyman say to sell last night?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Of course they've gotta put the almighty Cena over fpalm


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

PREAACHHH


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Heyman :banderas

whoever they feed to Brock next better be ready to be booed out of the building.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Heyman speaking the truth!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

CM Punk to come out and verbally assault Lesnar?

Oh, I know who's coming out...

:bigdave


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Fans love Lesnar it's amazing


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

TripleG said:


> God, could you imagine how much heel heat they'd have right now if the fans actually liked Cena?


Or if he had defeated Bryan like the original plan?


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

Heyman. Hero.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So they are really going to put over Cena in a losing effort...?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Heyman :lol


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

LPPrince said:


> Brock looks legit
> 
> The title looks like a plastic kid's toy


Looks like a highly expensive piece of jewelry to me bruh.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Somehow Heyman is building up Cena while laughing at him for the beating he got. GOAT.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i love you heyman, i need to meet you


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another opponent putting over Cena.

fpalm


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Rock got a no-pop

Steve Austin got a pop


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Heyman and the crowd shitting all over Cena :clap


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Uhhhhh.


----------



## ΤheDude (Jul 1, 2014)

Heyman da GOAT


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Take Heyman up on that offer Cena please


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Rock = nothing
austin = pop


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

.... and coming back for more. Lmao.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Heyman can make gonorrhea sound like a good thing.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I hope Lesnar has a match tonight


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

"I will tell you to the straight" - haha Paul Heyman. Love him.
Brock Lesnar smiling and smirks. Love that even more.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cena a Paul Heyman guy? :cena2 :heyman 


Nahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Heyman putting Cena over
Preshow spent 20minutes burying Cena
:maury


----------



## The Big Bratwurst (Aug 4, 2014)

Cena as a Heyman guy? :mark:


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

no mention of punk lol slap in the face to punk's title reign


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh fucking hell. Don't do this please...


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Lol is that foreshadowing future Cena-Heyman partnership?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Cena siding with Heyman is like Stone Cold siding with Vince.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So is anything going to happen here? Someone going to interrupt?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Okay, someone has got to come out.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

And your client Brock Lesnar is correct John Cena is certainly *NOT* the greatest fighting champion


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Lol of course Heyman has to put Cena over.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Brock just laid the Smack Down on that table


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

That table is gonna collapse and Brock will fall on his ass


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

Erik. said:


> Or if he had defeated Bryan like the original plan?


I wonder what this place would be like if you had replaced Cena with Bryan.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Is death PG? :lol


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Are we seriously listening to Heyman put over Cena?

FFS.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Lesnar knows Heymans lines. Hahahaha


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Anybody else see that insanely hot brunette in the front row.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

DAAAAAAIEEEEEEED


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

"He who dies with the most street cred still dies." Very strong words from Heyman.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Preach it Paul!


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

HEYMAN IS GOD


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Some of the best mic work I've heard holy shit


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Another GOAT promo by Heyman.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

legendmaker2 said:


> no mention of punk lol slap in the face to punk's title reign


Because Punk didn't slap WWE in the face


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

"DIED" Damn, Heyman, calm your titties.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

:clap:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

It was decent but it's going a little long.... someone interrupt already.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I think Heyman just climaxed right there.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Brock Lesnar Death Incarnate


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

dont have an aneurysm, heyman


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

love it, build up Cena, so he could really tear him down, classic


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Inb4 batista


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They're really gonna have Reigns come out here.


----------



## Jakall (Jun 9, 2006)

I like the belt but the giant black space should be black diamonds or some other material, I like it though


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Heyman is GOD


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Come on, Big Dave...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Heyman killing it on the mic tonight.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Heyman is GOD on the mic.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

So.. Anyone coming out? 
Gotta set up dat NOC feud.


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

Paul E is on a whole other level when it comes to the mic.


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

But Batista isn't a man. He's an ANIMAL! :mark:


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Parker said:


> Okay, someone has got to come out.


It sure as fuck won't be Seth Rollins:faint:


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

The network plug in the middle of such a good promo :lol


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Heyman selling $9.99.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Heyman just sold the network better than WWE ever has...


----------



## Jaydash (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh Paul not you too....


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

lmao they even got Heyman to do a network plug.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Lesnar is definitely "must see"

And now a 9.99 uh from Heyman :maury


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Brockanomics Lol


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

God damn, Paul Heyman is delivering. I wouldn't mind him talking for the next 2 hours.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This is gold Jerry, gold.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Brockanomics > Wiggeritis


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:lol :Lol suplex


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Basic Brockanomics :brock


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*How the hell does Heyman do it.*


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Brockanomics :lmao


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Even Heyman shilling the Network. :lel


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

How many Heyman-isms is he going to create tonight??? He's on a fucking roll!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Jakall said:


> I like the belt but the giant black space should be black diamonds or some other material, I like it though


Should have been metal behind the W.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*heath slater's theme hits*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Tazz should come out he is the human Suplex machine


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Lol Suplex repeat!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Brock doesn't know what to do :lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Brock is having such a great time.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

My life needed this.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

suplex repeat suplex repeat suplex repeat suplex repeat suplex repeat suplex repeat suplex repeat suplex repeat suplex repeat suplex repeat suplex repeat suplex repeat suplex repeat suplex repeat suplex repeat suplex repeat suplex repeat suplex repeat suplex repeat suplex repeat suplex repeat suplex repeat suplex repeat suplex repeat suplex repeat suplex repeat suplex repeat suplex repeat suplex repeat suplex repeat suplex repeat suplex repeat


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Heyman just put over the German Suplex


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I find it funny Paul said The Rock and Stone Cold had short time as the top guy. But his CLIENT Brock was only on top for like 1 year.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Brock chanting along hahahaha


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

God Damn heyman is on f'ing fire tonight, a living sun in the ring right now


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

EAT
SLEEP
SUPLEX
REPEAT


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Set up for the human suplex machine return? Survive if taz lets you



Lol


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

What odds are Heyman to have a heart attack in ring?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Basic Brockanomics. :jordan5

Suplex-Repeat-ad infinitum = Taz jizzing buckets somewhere.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Heyman is unbelievable.


----------



## RATED R RULES (May 27, 2007)

Batista surely. Hope not but can't see who else


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

SUPLEX REPEAT! SUPLEX REPEAT! SUPLEX REPEAT! SUPLEX REPEAT! SUPLEX REPEAT!


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

SUPLEX. REPEAT.


----------



## gamer1035 (Jun 12, 2008)

DOES HE KNOW WHAT REPEAT MEANS? HE ONLY NEEDED TO SAY IT ONCE. IT MADE NO SENSE WHEN HE KEPT SAYING IT


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Alright this can end now.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

#SuplexRepeat trending worldwide


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

brockanomics......rofl!!! lol BEST pun on Cena's old theme since "JOHN CENA SUCKKKKSSS JOHN CENA SUCKSSSSSS" for his current one


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

That was gold minus the Network plug.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Anyone who says Paul isn't the GOAT on the mic can get fucked.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

I love you Brock. I love you Paul.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

The greatest of all time. :clap

Beautiful.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That was it? Lame.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

HOLY FUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Well, see you in 5 weeks brock


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

That went on too long


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Godly promo from Heyman.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Paul gives awesome promos but I hate listening to him talk


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

no Batista?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Awesome but no interruption?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that's going to be the highlight of the show.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Holy Shit how does Heyman actually remember all the crap wow


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Holy shit, that was epic.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Guess no Batista :/


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Heyman's skills are too good for this era.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ok I love Paul Heyman, but this promo has gone on a bit long.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

SUPLEX REPEAT


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

I always wonder when Paul will have a stroke during a promo


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

:clap


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Cena is dead in kayfabe


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Paul Heyman could sell ice to fuckin eskimoes he's THAT good


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

See you in 4 weeks Brock.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Now watch, as Lesnar doesn't appear next week 
And the next week 
And the next week
And the next week 
And the next week 
Show up PPV


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Bye Lesnar see you at the Survivor Series


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He went IN.


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

That was incredible. Holy...


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

An agile cruiser weight would have just flipped out of every release German that Cena couldn't.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Godtier promo


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

So it's a rematch then.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

No one comes out, WWE lockerroom full of wimps


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:clap:bow:mark:


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol the irony. Lawler saying he can't stand hearing Paul


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Lame as shit no one came out


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

No Cena! Woohoo!


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

He said it 16 times.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Amazing promo by Heyman :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

PacoAwesome said:


> "He who dies with the most street cred still dies." Very strong words from Heyman.


Chief Keef and every trap rapper just got put on blast.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

RAW has been good thus far, but wayyyyyy too many recaps. Even by WWE's standards.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

The greatest duo in the WWE.. Paul and Brock


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

9.99, suplex etc. We are living in the REPEAT ERA


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> Ok I love Paul Heyman, but this promo has gone on a bit long.


TAKE IT BACK


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

STOP showing the damn Bellas

Put Heyman back on for this 2 minutes


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Haha Lawlwer complaining how awful Heyman is to listen to. Oh the irony.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Eat. Sleep. German Suplex. Repeat.



















- Vic


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

THAT PROMO :heyman I think I jizzed my pants. GOATEST OF THEM ALL.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Wait, so that's it? No one's going to feud with Lesnar?


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

oh god... nobody interrutped. this means cena is going to get his rematch


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Why would anyone want someone to interrupt that? Legit building of a legit Champion.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

SUPLEX REPEAT!!! :brock


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

Brandough said:


> Now watch, as Lesnar doesn't appear next week
> And the next week
> And the next week
> And the next week
> ...


He is promoted for next week.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A 2nd recap of Bella crap


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

JESUS CHRIST I MISSED THIS BRIE PROMO.
HOLY SHIT THAT WAS AWFUL MY GOD


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Well, that confirms the Cena rematch. Lesnar will be dropping it straight back to that cunt at NOC. Yay.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

"I cannot stand to listen to Paul Heyman" :lawler
Well I can't stand to listen to you either, you fat goofy pedophile retard!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

And now back to this shit.fpalm


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Jack Thwagger said:


> RAW has been good thus far, but wayyyyyy too many recaps. Even by WWE's standards.


EAT
SLEEP
RECAP
REPEAT


----------



## etta411 (Jan 30, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> Anyone who says Paul isn't the GOAT on the mic can get fucked.



Amen?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Please WWE stop this Bella shit. fpalm


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

No Holds barred and NO DQ are the same thing.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So you basically give me the Rollins/Ambrose match I wanted on Raw instead of at Summerslam? 

Uh...OK.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A or C :lmao


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

lol at the choices, wwe must really want that no dq match.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Ziggy!

Then a commercial. The hell?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

checkcola said:


> No one comes out, WWE lockerroom full of wimps


Well when Brock fucked Cena so hard he should have bought him dinner first you kind of take notice.


----------



## gamer1035 (Jun 12, 2008)

THE FUCK IS THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN NO HOLDS BARRED AND NO DQ?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Why in the hell does the camera men zoom into Brock’s face? I can't help but laugh every time.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Randy Orton teaming with Rybaxel?!!:lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So I guess this is the new theme they played during the tag team match graphic?


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

Zigberg said:


> Well, that confirms the Cena rematch. Lesnar will be dropping it straight back to that cunt at NOC. Yay.


of course. vince will make sure cena is the greatest wrestler of all time. all he did was make cena the underdog. again. for the 500th time


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The IC title is so beautiful.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

That belt looks good on MR.ZIGGLES :mark: :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So over/under on how many times the opening segment is recapped?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ziggler is happy to be where he's been all this time.... in the midcard! :jay2


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Ziggler time. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Ziggler your new Intercontinental Champion :mark:


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

Don't understand the fuss about Paul Heyman promos. His mic skills are great but the content is so boring and repetitive.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Lesnar is just good fun. Everything about that pair is entertaining. I could watch them dominate the WWE forever.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

I have a bad feeling Dolph is losing this


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Ziggy :mark: :mark:


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Well after Dean and Seth im done.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

skyman101 said:


> Wait, so that's it? No one's going to feud with Lesnar?


You want him to start his Survivor Series feud now? Too early his only a part time talent


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Good night everyone.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Zigberg said:


> Well, that confirms the Cena rematch. Lesnar will be dropping it straight back to that cunt at NOC. Yay.


:kobe

If you honestly think that after what happened last night...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

onlytoview said:


> I have a bad feeling Dolph is losing this


Don't say those words.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Paul Heyman. What more is there to say about the guy's promos? :sodone


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

gamer1035 said:


> THE FUCK IS THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN NO HOLDS BARRED AND NO DQ?


Their own match name.:bryan6


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That title looks outstanding on Ziggy.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

I did that, I did do that, thanks Zigs.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

the REPEAT ERA is upon us


----------



## sweeten16 (Jul 21, 2014)

Ziggler shouting you did this to the crowd.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

IT WAS ME ZIGGLER.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

gamer1035 said:


> THE FUCK IS THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN NO HOLDS BARRED AND NO DQ?


I said the same thing ha


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

Damn, Heyman *killed* it out there. One of the GOAT heel managers hands down. :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Jules Winnfield said:


> :kobe
> 
> If you honestly think that after what happened last night...


This is the IWC.


Before Summerslam: "Brock better beat Cena for the title Cena fucking sucks"

After Summeslam once Brock won: "Fuck this Cena is just going to win again this is fucking stupid"


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Dude, if it's a Cena rematch and god forbid he wins.....real awful


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

So, instead of having the stipulation that would have drawn way more money on the PPV, they have it on RAW... uh huh.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

I'll be so disappointed if Zig loses tonight


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

So, who's going to main-event tonight?


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> RAW has been good thus far, but wayyyyyy too many recaps. Even by WWE's standards.


All the recaps you want on the WWE Network. For only $9.99! :vince3


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

He's just keeping it warm for Barrett


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

No way would they drop the title into Cena's laps again...surely they're aware of how the crowd reacts to him.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

I think the giant gap between stephs boobs is from Hhh sticking his giant nose Between them too much


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

Fabregas said:


> Don't understand the fuss about Paul Heyman promos. His mic skills are great but the content is so boring and repetitive.



What would you like him to talk about?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Lesnar is so fucking badass!! 
I hope heyman finally gets sick of Lawler talking shit about him and sets the beast on to the king.

KAYFABE KILL THE FUCK!!!! :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

New IC Champ can't even get a proper entrance?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

If Miz wins, I bitch.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Dat POP FOR MIZ!!!!


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Will mark if Dolph wins clean and ends the fued.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

what the hell


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What is Miz wearing:lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

IC title rematch!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

gamer1035 said:


> THE FUCK IS THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN NO HOLDS BARRED AND NO DQ?


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

"You did this" from Ziggler. I hope he doesn't lose tonight.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Paul12907 said:


> I think the giant gap between stephs boobs is from Hhh sticking his giant nose Between them too much


:booka


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why is the miz wearing a KKK oufit without the hood


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

Did he steal Jinder Mahal's old robe?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lol even the upside down W in Miz's titantron got the new logo.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I really do kinda like Miz's snuggie thing, for real. I'd rock one in black or red.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The pope wants his outfit back


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

rakija said:


> I'll be so disappointed if Zig loses tonight


:vince5


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

FLASHER MIZ


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Miz looking like a fucking jedi or something.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Miz's shirt inspired by....


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Why does Miz now wear a robe like a priest to the ring


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

The Miz still cosplaying as Altair I see.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

If they put the IC belt back on Miz.......


----------



## The Big Bratwurst (Aug 4, 2014)

Miz vs. Ziggler should be great, Zigs go over, please.


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

Diezffects said:


> Top 3 Lowest drawing WWE heavyweight champions in history -
> 
> 1. JBL
> 2. Kevin Nash
> 3. CM Punk


You forgot HBK...


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol Cole use to suck Miz's dick not too long a go


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

I kind of want to see The Miz win just to see the reaction here. :trips2


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

First rematch of the night


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Miz gets title back. and no fucks were given


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miz got the Klan robe on backwards.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

"Lana was born in America" sign :lol


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Johnny Cage


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Isn't The Miz from Ohio?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> He went IN.


I know, RIGHT?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cool to see that they've also tweaked the IC Title to have the new WWE logo.

:lol at the "Lana Was Born In America" sign.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Thrash™ said:


> Miz looking like a fucking jedi or something.


"This is not The Marine you're looking for."


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> why is the miz wearing a KKK oufit without the hood


LOL


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Miz's outfit looks like an experiment gone wrong.


----------



## StaindFlame (Oct 3, 2011)

a match on the PPV you now get for free LOL


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Miz's shirt inspired by....


Seinfeld is wearing Gangrel's wrestling attire


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So Ziggler is from Hollywood FL tonight not Cleveland :draper2


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

stfu Lawler.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I though Miz was from Cleveland 
:troll


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

NastyYaffa said:


> I kind of want to see The Miz win just to see the reaction here. :trips2


I kind of want to see The Miz because Ziggler sucks :trips2



StupidSexyFlanders said:


> I though Miz was from Cleveland
> :troll


I thought Ziggler was also from Cleveland :HHH2 :troll


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wtf did they put a panel that says WWE Network on the damn belt???


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

IC title getting some respect here. Both guys got entrances, big pre match announcing. Both guys are over too.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

It's his first defense and everybody is going on about him losing it already fpalm

Hope he does though. I miss RAW Roulette too.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> So Ziggler is from Hollywood FL tonight not Cleveland :draper2
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He's only billed from Cleveland when he's in Cleveland otherwise it's always Hollywood FL


----------



## TheRockSaysCenaSux (May 23, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> So Ziggler is from Hollywood FL tonight not Cleveland :draper2
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Hasn't he always been from Hollywood FL? 


@up_n_smoke420 on IG and Twitter


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Man Nikki Bella's boob job freakin rocks. She might have risen above Layla at this point. Someone post a tribute pic


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

What the fuck is this shit.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat selling.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Yeah Ziggler is loosing.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I can't help but laugh every time they say Miz is a A-Lister. :lmao


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> I kind of want to see The Miz win just to see the reaction here. :trips2


:bush


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

An ad break already? fpalm


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME A COMMERCIAL AGAIN?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This dude better not be legit hurt.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

In fairness to Miz and Ziggler, if you're from Cleveland, you know you wish you were from somewhere else.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Yep, Zigglers losing.


----------



## sweeten16 (Jul 21, 2014)

Omg zigglers injured again hahaha


----------



## LSUZombie (Jul 24, 2013)

Great. A fake injury angle so Ziggler can lose. So stupid.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

They are bringing this damn foo foo show back?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ziggler/Miz again? I'm fine with that.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Last night I didn't want Ziggler to win cause I figured he would drop it the next night, God I hope not.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

I have a bad feeling about this match , please let Ziggler win


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

bjnelson19705 said:


> If they put the IC belt back on Miz.......


Wouldn't be the first time such utter bullshit has happened.

Miz lost the IC belt back to Wade Barratt the next night after winning it at Wrestlemania 29


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheRockSaysCenaSux said:


> Hasn't he always been from Hollywood FL?
> 
> 
> @up_n_smoke420 on IG and Twitter


yes except when he is in Cleveland.
Its just like Jericho when he is in the US he is from the US when they are in CAN he is from CAN


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Raw has been dissapponting so far.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Raw has been awful.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME A COMMERCIAL AGAIN?



Commercial Mania is runnin' wild Brother! :hogan2


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I hope Dolph wins again tonight


----------



## Jaydash (Apr 9, 2013)

Back to commercial already, holy shit.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

I just hope Ziggler doesn't stick with the silver diaper. I was so glad when he got rid of that.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Apparently we've entered the era of "RAW Is Ads".


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I'm gonna be legit pissed, going Brie Mode if Ziggler loses.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

IC title is a curse anyway Zigglers better off without


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Going to laugh if Dolph loses the belt live on the WWE app


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Is Diablo III any good?

Would mark if Miz Cage wins the title back.


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

I love how some people are trying to convince themselves that Brock doesn't bring instant legitimacy and credibility to the title. I've never seen so much mainstream media coverage for a WWE title change before, all because Brock Lesnar is involved.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Dolph


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Markus123 said:


> Yep, Zigglers losing.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Miz isn't winning shit, they let him hold the title and look pretty for all the Summerslam press. Now he's done his job so he's going back down the ladder.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ziggler ain't injured, he's selling an 'injury' from last night and Cole mentioned it on commentary.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TJC93 said:


> IC title is a curse anyway Zigglers better off without


We've already gone full circle to where now Ziggler is better without the belt one night after he won it. Alright then.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

TheMenace said:


>


:lmao


----------



## HeelTID (Apr 15, 2014)

The people who whinge about ad breaks why don't you just get the app? I get that it shouldn't cut to ads every five minutes but it does so why not just watch the matches during adverts on the app?


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Ffs, ziggler shouldn't lose.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Ziggler is loosing calling it.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

that ziggler chant :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> He went IN.





-UNDEAD- said:


> I know, RIGHT?





-UNDEAD- said:


>


^


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> We've already gone full circle to where now Ziggler is better without the belt one night after he won it. Alright then.



Because I wanted Ziggler to win it in the first place? You clearly haven't seen past IC champs.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Miz has got a serious O face going right now.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Miz angry face Grrrrrrrrr


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Please, someone kill The Miz with fire.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

TAP! TAPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

This guy still doesn't know how to apply the Figure Four?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Dont fucking lose this.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

fuck, they love Zig, but don't care about miz.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Holy fuck, I though he was gonna TAP.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Miz and his horrible figure four leg lock.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ziggler's screaming legit sounds like he's being skinned alive. It always makes me jump a little.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Download the wwe app and get rid of annoying ads :cole :cole3


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Anybody love the irony that the belts were split to begin with because of Lesnar and now he's the Undisputed Champion again? #FullCircle

- Vic


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

How dumb is Miz


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

that is not trending worldwide, dope.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The crowd is really behind Ziggler all the time. It's not just smarky crowds.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Umm..... ok then. At least he didn't fucking lose the next night and nice to see the feud actually continuing


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Solid ending.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

fpalm
Wtf was that


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Hm..interesting ending


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I thought Miz won the title for a sec


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Uhhh, really? I mean, good thing Ziggler retains... but LOL.


----------



## TheRockSaysCenaSux (May 23, 2010)

Well this feud keeps going 


@up_n_smoke420 on IG and Twitter


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Miz won but Dolph still IC Champ


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Count out :lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:maury


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow, ok.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Great way to book the champion.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Miz is lookin' like Angry Miz Girl right about now.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Not a bad ending...


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Attitude Era.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

ziggler just did a superkick on the apron and the commetators barely sold it.

a superkick on the apron.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Well that was...weird. Not sure why they couldn't let Ziggler get a convincing win but okay.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Damn, why you making Ziggler's come off weak as fuck for his first win? C'mon now...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Whoa, a face retaining via count out


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Wait. What just happened? I'm confused


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

LOL my gf thinks Ziggler is really hurt


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

'ZIGGLER BETTER KEEP THE TITLE!!' *Ziggler keeps the title* 'THEY END IT LIKE THIS?!?!'


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

What is the point of this booking? To make Ziggler look weak?


----------



## The Big Bratwurst (Aug 4, 2014)

YES ZIGGLER!


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

he got himself counted out because he knew he couldnt beat the mix :jbl:

so what was last night? good grief.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That was.........yeah.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Just catching up because I've been watching RG III vs Manziel. But what was the WWE thinking opening the show with Steph and the Bellas? They've already been proven to be awful at the end of the show. Why give them the opening slot? Should you put your boring crap in the middle of the show where its filler?


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

At least he retained..


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

cmiller4642 said:


> LOL my gf thinks Ziggler is really hurt


dump her


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Glad Dolph is still the champ!


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Some of you are too obsessed with clean wins


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dolph is so overselling.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Ziggler coming out on top though. kada


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

To be fair it allows the feud to continue without Ziggler getting pinned


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Recap of Raw
Bella segment 
Henry/Show going over the Wyatts
Distraction roll up victory by Natalya
Retains title via count out.

Awaiting 
Random ass six man tag.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

so, uinstead of building up the new champ, they let the movie start win by count out?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well at least Ziggler didn't lose the title.


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

.. Good enough! I'm just too glad he didn't lose the title, to care about the countout.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

well at least he gets the last hit.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

OH MY GOD JACK SOLO


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

My daughter just said she was never watching wrestling again, because Ziggler is hurt. She thinks he'll be off TV forever.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Thwagger must be so happy and horny right now


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

swaggs


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

STOP KAYFABING THAT INJURY DOLPH :jbl


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Time for a lisp promo.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks like they're turning Dolph heel again


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Its called feud progression... :fpalm


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I feel like swagger has never been interviewed backstage before.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Omg, Swagger actually has a voice.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rusev is a beast when it comes to selling.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

Ayyyyy this damn song....fpalm


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

rakija said:


> Wait. What just happened? I'm confused


WWE in the last 8 years just happened , its this win today , lose tomorrow WWE styles of booking


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jack Swagger without Zeb? Fuck that noise.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

That wasn't a flag match.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

He's going to do what all American's do when they are down and out?

Turn to Meth, get an EBT card and live off the government?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Holy shit they gave Swagger the mic :banderas


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

When things get hard.

Get the weapons out bama


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Poor Zeb. JBL is disgusted :jbl


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

LOL at the shitty ending for the IC title match.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Rusev :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Fuck all y'all I like Swagger.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thwagger


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

I thought we the people was united to kick out the illegals?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Fucking love Rusev, was awesome last night :mark:


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hard?! Come?! I know it's dirty.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Thwagger must be fucking ecstatic that they're continuing the feud.


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

i lol'd like a mofo when he said "i failed". take acting lessons dammit.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Pretty good Swagger promo


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Nice promo by Swag... really nice.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh my god I'm going to shoot myself if this Rusev/Swagger feud continues.


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

Swagger's got a really good voice and cuts a good interview. Too bad the lot of you fixate on his lisp.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

No Zeb, no cares.


----------



## The Big Bratwurst (Aug 4, 2014)

Swagger! #WeThePeople


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Swagger working on his promos I see


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

swagger's hand was outside of the lines. what a sloppy idiot


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Solid from Swagger.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Solid promo from Swagger. Ready for him to be buried, though,


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Swaggie time BABAY!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Really hope that wasn't a way to write out Zeb...


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

I love thith countrwy


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Swagger up next


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Damn these shirts suck


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

BECAUSE THATSSSSSSSS...we the people.

K den.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Solid promo by Swagger.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

RyanPelley said:


> My daughter just said she was never watching wrestling again, because Ziggler is hurt. She thinks he'll be off TV forever.


Haha, awww.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

where is zeb


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

WWE Budgetcuts hitting Zeb hard


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

It was a "Have whatever nation you claim as yours have it's national anthem played after the match" match.


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

"Where's Zeb?" :jbl


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

"Where's Zeb?" I guess JBL wasn't there at the match last night.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

More ads :floyd1


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Cesaro vs Swagger again I imagine.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I can't believe this show is only half over....


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hoping they keep Swagger's momentum going. He's been great in the ring.


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

RyanPelley said:


> My daughter just said she was never watching wrestling again, because Ziggler is hurt. She thinks he'll be off TV forever.


You raised your daughter well. (Y)


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Really hope that wasn't a way to write out Zeb...


At Zeb's age he may just want a break for a month or two


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

MTVDTH said:


> swagger's hand was outside of the lines. what a sloppy idiot


I know this was sarcasm but this post has me in tears. :lmao


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

Natecore said:


> An agile cruiser weight would have just flipped out of every release German that Cena couldn't.


Smart man. It's all about match ups. What can do what to the other styles.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

murica.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

For fuck sake, how many adds will we have to go through. fpalm


----------



## Jaydash (Apr 9, 2013)

My boy Swagger getting to cut a promo on his own :mark:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Is zeb colter *dead???*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> where is zeb


Probably selling that superkick he got from Rusev last night.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Swagger always been pretty decent on the mic, but because of his lisp, people quickly assumed he's terrible.


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

RAW mid card is so garbage. Atleast bring back BNB ffs


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm very proud of Swagger. That was a really awesome promo and not overly dramatic. He's a little shaky to be on his own on the mic, but the crowd was in there and he had good delivery and timing.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

I have never been a Swagger fan, but he's been enjoyable as a face and he just cut a solid, short promo.


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

Jack's new T-shirt = Manos The Hand of Fate


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Solid promo from Swagger. Ready for him to be buried, though,



C'mon don't be so negative. Even if he does get buried you can still watch him on superstars on the wwe network for only 9:99 !


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Zeb is selling the kick.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This show is in need for a new debut to keep things fresh.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

1hr30 min left
Ambrose save us


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

TNA Original said:


> For fuck sake, how many adds will we have to go through. fpalm


Leeroy Jenkins! Wait, not those kind of adds.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

TNA Original said:


> For fuck sake, how many adds will we have to go through. fpalm


Gotta make up for all those lost $9.99s somehow. :vince$


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I'm very proud of Swagger. That was a really awesome promo and not overly dramatic. He's a little shaky to be on his own on the mic, but the crowd was in there and he had good delivery and timing.


Really proud.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I'm very proud of Swagger. That was a really awesome promo and not overly dramatic. He's a little shaky to be on his own on the mic, but the crowd was in there and he had good delivery and timing.


Are you his mother?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Cesaro going over to bounce back from his loss, probably.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

DIET DEW :cole


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

WTF is that cesaro theme


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh hey Cesaro. Almost forgot you were here.


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

Diezffects said:


> RAW mid card is so garbage. Atleast bring back BNB ffs


Barrett deserves to be in the main event picture, not in mid-card hell.


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

I think Cena will get his rematch at NoC... no way does he win though. That'd be the dumbest thing in history if they let him regain it -- would make no sense at all.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Cesaro to job left and right


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Why did they ruin Cesaro's theme?


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm not to usually go on about how crap Raw is, but so far the whole show has been utter dog shit.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This match again? :rudy


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cesaro/Swagger. Never seen this match before. Nope.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Swagger vs Cesaro again :deandre


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Really. How many times are they going to do Cesaro/Swagger.

Cesaro is so cold right now. It's a shame.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Cesaro? Oh Swagger is getting a victory tonight. Thwagger is about to lose her shit.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Why the fuck is Cesaro coming out to ambulance sirens?


----------



## The Big Bratwurst (Aug 4, 2014)

Cesaro to job again? I like Swagger, but come on...


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

DIS MATCH LOL


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cesaro out to JOB AGEEEN. 

Remember when this guy was gonna getting a huge face push?


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Can't believe this could have been a Wrestlemania worthy match, yet its reduced to a filler RAW bout now.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

RaymerWins said:


> Really proud.


They grow up so fast!


----------



## IWasJustFrontin (Jul 2, 2013)

I just tuned in after watching SS. Missed anything spectacular so far?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Cesaro going over to bounce back from his loss, probably.


You're probably the most negative person on this forum.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Cesaro to uppercut the lisp outta Swagger's mouth.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Cesaro vs Swagger : the match we've seen more times than Cena vs Orton....


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

IWasJustFrontin said:


> I just tuned in after watching SS. Missed anything spectacular so far?


Sting debuted


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

These two again? ZZZZ


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Cesaro is going to win.


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

Still can't get over the awful theme






:ti :ti :ti


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Trifektah said:


> Why the fuck is Cesaro coming out to ambulance sirens?


His push is dying?


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Cesaro vs Swagger volume 9.99


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So now JBL is against Swagger again


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Sometimes I hate JBL


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Where the "Night of Champion" official poster?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

JBL shitting on Swagger for letting down America. :lol


----------



## HeelTID (Apr 15, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> You're probably the most negative person on this forum.


Yeah and its really annoying.
(Regarding Thwagger)


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Cesaro to uppercut the lisp outta Swagger's mouth.


:bow :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

2 former tag partners vs. each other and NO MENTION of it
Revisionist history


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Cesaro going over to bounce back from his loss, probably.


You're like the feminine version of Tyrion Lannister :bosh4


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> His push is dying?


Lol. That made me laugh so hard.


----------



## Jaydash (Apr 9, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Cesaro going over to bounce back from his loss, probably.


Quit worrying. Swagger is obviously gonna come through tonight.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

How do they keep making cesaro's theme worse and worse.

I actually liked this one.






It was awesome.


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

JBL burying Swagger


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

It's the Swiss Superjobber


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Whoa, JBL heeling it up. Guess Swagger really is a face right now.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> Why the fuck is Cesaro coming out to ambulance sirens?


Because his relevance is in critical condition.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> Why the fuck is Cesaro coming out to ambulance sirens?



To signify his burial


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cesaro jobbing to Swagger again huh?


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

What a great reminder why Jack Swagger needs Zeb Colter to be relevant.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

I doubt Seth v. Rollins will be an hour long. I wonder what other matches there will be tonight


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Poor Cesaro. Dude is so directionless right now.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:jbl Zeb got kicked in the face by that Russian!

....er, he's from Bulgaria?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

JBL is just burying Swagger holy shit. :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

rakija said:


> I doubt Seth v. Rollins will be an hour long. I wonder what other matches there will be tonight


I would laugh so hard if they said fuck it and turned it into an Iron Man match


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

JBL going in on Swagger :lol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

JBL destroying Swagger here


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

"HE STEENKS!" :jbl


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Diezffects said:


> Still can't get over the awful theme
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe they should just give him back his old music


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Lol JBL is going full on shit mode on Swagger.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

JFC. Enough JBL and Vince


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

"He stinks!" :jbl


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hate how much Americans babble on about USA


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

rakija said:


> I doubt Seth v. Rollins will be an hour long. I wonder what other matches there will be tonight



We have a clusterfuck typical 6 man tag for no reason other then for reigns to have a hot tag. Trust me it will be horrible. Hopefully Ambrose vs Rollins can save us


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

What the fuck is JBL babbling about.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

rakija said:


> I doubt Seth v. Rollins will be an hour long. I wonder what other matches there will be tonight


I'm pretty sure we're gonna get Dean v. Ambrose too.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank fuck.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Cesaro with the win!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cesero wins!!!!!


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Atta boy cesaro


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

CESARO WINS!!!!


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

wow they let Swagger lose again tonight


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

And the burial begins. Fucking thumb to the eye.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Me and Thwagger were right.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cesaro really tapped him on the forehead, didn't he? 

Nice to see him get a win though.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Well looks like Thwagger was right


----------



## Ozymandias (Jun 20, 2014)

Thank goodness! Cesaro finally picks up a victory!


----------



## ΤheDude (Jul 1, 2014)

wow.Cesaro actually won a match


----------



## The Big Bratwurst (Aug 4, 2014)

Holy Shit Cesaro won


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

And Cesaro wins wow.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao JBL has no time for losers


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JBL going in on someone with his commentary performance every week.

Irony. Have to love it.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Good. Good. Bury the turd...


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Ohp. Scratch that. Thwagger explosion in 3...2...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow. So Swagger is going to keep losing. Zeb will return to turn on Swagger.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I remember people were thinking when Cesaro first teamed with Heyman, people thought he'd be elevated to a face turn and feud with Lesnar. Lol. Oh how he's fallen.


----------



## Jaydash (Apr 9, 2013)

Welp Thwagger was right. God damn it.


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

That theme song though. LOL


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok, Thwagger I really didn't think Swagger was gonna job there lol.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank fuck !


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

CESARO FUCKIN WINS!


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Swagger getting throwed under the bus.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

It's bad when I want Cesaro to lose just so I don't have to hear his music.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Way to let your country down, Thwagger!


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Cesaro actually won, wow


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Bolieve!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cesaro wins! Cesaro wins! Cesaro wins! BAW GAWD, KANG! :jr

Curious as to what this means for Jackie Boy, though. OH FUCK, BO DALLAS! :mark:


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I hope swagger just murders bo. The guy brings down literally every thing he's in.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Ohhhhh Yessssss


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

And just how far is Swagger falling, you ask?

BO-lieve.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Bo as Swagger's mouthpiece?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Has Swagger been on the weed again, everyones having a go at burying him :lmao


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

This segment has so much botential.


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

Bo!


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

Lol at Cesaro's theme with the GTA III/Vice City ambulance sirens


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

YES! Please don't give up on Bo! Come on Vince, BOLIEVE


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Bo about to give some inspiration to Swagger and all his fans listen well Thwagger


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Meh, I kinda wanted Swagger to win since hes been growing on me lately, but at the same time its nice to see Cesaro finally pick up a victory.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol This Fck'


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cesaro with that Bizarro push.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Always looks like he's got chunks in his trunks


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Swagger getting fired?????????????


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Wow, Swagger to be buried by Bo Dallas.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Oh no here comes Bo Dallas


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao BO-lieve


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:trips FUCK YOU SWAGGER, YOU LET OUR COUNTRY DOWN SO YOU'RE GETTING BURIED!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BOOOOOOO-LIEVEVEEEEE


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

So, this is why JBL was going in hard on Swagger


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Swagger/Bo feud? :hmm:


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao Bo.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

wkc_23 said:


> Ok, Thwagger I really didn't think Swagger was gonna job there lol.


I thought since it was Cesaro that he had it in the bag.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:bo


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*HHH digging Bo's grave*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bo is still over even with his burial


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I thought they were cutting bait on Bo Dallas already


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Bo/Swagger feud?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Oh, you've gotta be dicking me.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The great troll is back again! Bo!


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

A Swagger/Hogan meeting will be coming soon

It would be nice if Rusev wins the U.S title at some point.

And Swagger gets built up to win it back from Rusev at W.M.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

oh Bo :lmao


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

This segment makes zero sense


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Cesaro gets a win... and BO?! What is this sorcery?!?!?!?!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

How many kids does IRS have? Need more pushes


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Cesaro has fallen from the Swiss superman......





To a fucking ambulance driver.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

"YOU CAN GET IT ALL BACK FOR ONLY 9.99!"


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Question for the vets.

If a wrestler taps out from a submission hold while actually has reached the ropes and he is in the between the 5 count, does he lose?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I love you Bo!


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

You know you're fucked when you're getting taunted by R-Truth's personal jobber


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Swagger is not over. Crowd dead for this. Whole show has been total filler so far. And to think a meaningless 6 man tag is the main event. fpalm


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

Lawl JBL utter burial of Swagger. :banderas


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Is Swagger's push done?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm so fucking disappointed. I knew this was going to happen. Now he's going to play enhancement for fucking Bo Dallas andb e buried again. Fuck.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Bo is not funny. At ALL.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

(づ ͡° ͜ʖ ͡° )づ BOLIEVE


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Swagger taking a hiatus and coming back with a Captain America gimmick (complete with mask, costume and shield) = Me buying the WWE Network for the low, low price of $9.99.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

is Jack Thwagger on suicide watch???


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

So the end goal was to bury Swagger
:maury
LOL


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

JERICHO. :mark:


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

That Bo, such a good guy!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Jericho with a beard is what's best for business


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Wow, lotsa Renee tonight!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

finalnight said:


> Lol. That made me laugh so hard.


Why? Vinny Mac no likey something it's halted


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

All of the Renee Young on my TV tonight makes me happy.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yah!!!! Chris!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm pretty sure you seen more disturbing things than that Chris


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Jericho looks fucking good :mark: :mark:


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

That's what you get for injuring the IC champions Swags.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh gosh, please stop continuing these damn bland feuds and give me something new.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thrash™;38504058 said:


> I thought since it was Cesaro that he had it in the bag.


Same. Since all my boy Cesaro has been doing is jobbing for the past couple months.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I told you all so. Talking about me overreacting and I was fucking RIGHT. Stripped of his manager, jobbed out to someone who has been on a losing streak, and now put in a feud with someone where he'll only be used as an enhancement talent.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Okay Jericho you're boring now.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

And Swagger's push is gone....


----------



## ΤheDude (Jul 1, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I'm so fucking disappointed. I knew this was going to happen. Now he's going to play enhancement for fucking Bo Dallas andb e buried again. Fuck.


Relax.You just have to BOLIEVE


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Nuski said:


> Bo is not funny. At ALL.


That's because you don't Bolieve.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:jericho WTF! A SPIDER?!?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

finalnight said:


> I'm pretty sure you seen more disturbing things than that Chris


Wyatt's spider walk is more disturbing than seeing Eddie's funeral.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

mgman said:


> Wow, lotsa Renee tonight!


I won't complain :durant3


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Z. Kusano said:


> Why? Vinny Mac no likey something it's halted


It made me laugh because I can actually see WWE changing his theme to ambulance sirens to show how his career is dying


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I'm so fucking disappointed. I knew this was going to happen. Now he's going to play enhancement for fucking Bo Dallas andb e buried again. Fuck.


kay


:bo


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Y2J heel turn coming?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

That was a very Rock-esque promo


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

The tag match is next? So what the fuck is the main event?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Z. Kusano said:


> How many kids does IRS have? Need more pushes



Tons, each one was a nice big Tax Deduction


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

AMBROSE ROLLINS MAIN EVENTS!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

JBL is also getting boring now


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What's the main event then?


----------



## ΤheDude (Jul 1, 2014)

Is JBL on his period?


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Yeah Dean and Seth ME


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

So whats closing the Show?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

why are shemaus and rvd a tag team now? they wrestled for the tag belts on main event, and now this. It's retarded.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

SETH AND DEAN MAIN EVENTING


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

And now Y2J is The Rock.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

they're still continuing the Y2J/Wyatt feud? fpalm


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I told you all so. Talking about me overreacting and I was fucking RIGHT. Stripped of his manager, jobbed out to someone who has been on a losing streak, and now put in a feud with someone where he'll only be used as an enhancement talent.


Come on Thwaggz you just gotta bolieve :bo


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Someone must have pissed in JBL's drink lol.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Dean vs Seth to main event tonight!? Awesome!


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Seth and Dean for the ME

:yes


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

6 man tag match up next...got my new roman shirt on


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Back off JBL fpalm


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

So a tag match with Reigns and Sheamus on one team and Rybaxel on the other...who do you think is gonna win? :shaq


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Dat Sting Commercial :banderas


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Holy shit, Ambrose/Rollins must be main eventing!

Plan C = Lesnar writing Ambrose off TV?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Jericho's best promo since returning. Loved it. :mark:


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh fuck off JBL you silly cunt. Genuinely pissing me off


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Thrash™ said:


> The tag match is next? So what the fuck is the main event?


Hello, Rollins and Ambrose


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Parker said:


> Come on Thwaggz you just gotta bolieve :bo


Fuck Bo Dallas. Any of my like for him is gone because he'll be burying Swagger the rest of the way.

Fuck this.


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

[QUOT E=wkc_23;38504642]What's the main event then?[/QUOTE]

Ambrose vs Rollins in either a no Dq, falls count anywhere or no holds barred match 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

LigerJ81 said:


> So whats closing the Show?



A recap of the Bella's opening segment :jericho2


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I told you all so. Talking about me overreacting and I was fucking RIGHT. Stripped of his manager, jobbed out to someone who has been on a losing streak, and now put in a feud with someone where he'll only be used as an enhancement talent.


Listen, I am all for a Jack Swagger burial. Can't stand him at all.

But could it possibly be that Zeb Colter being out because of the Rusuv kick ... Bo Dallas and JBL mocking Swagger hardcore and Swagger losing to Cesaro is setting Jack Swagger up for a big win? Regain respect?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ambrose and Rollins main eventing? 

YESSSS!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I just noticed that RAW's in Las Vegas, which is Ryback's hometown. Would be sick if he finally turned face tonight.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

rakija said:


> Seth and Dean for the ME
> 
> :yes


:yes :yes :yes :yes wish came true!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

what closes monday night raw? hmmmm


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

HOLY SHIT!!! Look at that Sting WWE 2K15!! Holy fucking epicness..... :bow so surreal to see that with Sting being like a decade in TNA.


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

turn Sheamus heel. The Cena experiment with him failed. He was pretty boss as a heel.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Jericho no matter what anyone says I'll never turn my back on you favorite wrestler since I started watching


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Holy shit, Ambrose/Rollins must be main eventing!
> 
> Plan C = Lesnar writing Ambrose off TV?


Makes sense.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

skarvika said:


> So a tag match with Reigns and Sheamus on one team and Rybaxel on the other...who do you think is gonna win? :shaq


Don't care.

Ambrose/Rollins Main Eventing!!!:mark:


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I told you all so. Talking about me overreacting and I was fucking RIGHT. Stripped of his manager, jobbed out to someone who has been on a losing streak, and now put in a feud with someone where he'll only be used as an enhancement talent.


Ok I think you might have something here...what were they thinking? fpalm


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Swagger was buried already, and then Bo just dug the hole even deeper.


Poor Swagger is gonna job to Bo lol


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Holy shit, Ambrose/Rollins must be main eventing!
> 
> Plan C = Lesnar writing Ambrose off TV?


That would be awesome. A serious beatdown on Ambrose to send him out for a bit.
Unfortunately, it will be Kane or something stupid like that.

But, Dean Ambrose will come back and shine. He is a future star.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

I can't be the only one who pictures Big E as the narrator for those Arby's commercials.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

What's the main event? Batista return? Sting debut? Ronda Rousey? Ice Burket Challenge? Cena?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

RaymerWins said:


> Listen, I am all for a Jack Swagger burial. Can't stand him at all.
> 
> But could it possibly be that Zeb Colter being out because of the Rusuv kick ... Bo Dallas and JBL mocking Swagger hardcore and Swagger losing to Cesaro is setting Jack Swagger up for a big win? Regain respect?


Swagger ain't fucking Cena who will 'overcome the odds'. He's 'oh man look a push wait no he's just enhancement talent I forgot'.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Fuck Bo Dallas. Any of my like for him is gone because he'll be burying Swagger the rest of the way.
> 
> Fuck this.


I doubt he's gonna feud with Swagger, he was just an insult to injury sort of thing. If Bo comes out next week and attacks him then I can see a feud.


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Fuck Bo Dallas. Any of my like for him is gone because he'll be burying Swagger the rest of the way.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck this.



They might end up teaming up? The Bo Americans! Swagger might be getting buried, he might have lost last night but he can still keep his job as a jobber on superstars. All you have to do is BOLIEVE 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jaydash (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm still holding out hope on Swagger, he may have lost to Cesaro but this Bo thing could be promising.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Fuck Bo Dallas. Any of my like for him is gone because he'll be burying Swagger the rest of the way.
> 
> Fuck this.












Don't worry....Better days will come....or not. :hayden3


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> A recap of the Bella's opening segment :jericho2
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Well thats silly, why would they show Smackdown's Opening at the end of Raw? unk2


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

DBCCD said:


> turn Sheamus heel. The Cena experiment with him failed. He was pretty boss as a heel.


Wasn't this planned a few months ago?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

skarvika said:


> So a tag match with Reigns and Sheamus on one team and Rybaxel on the other...who do you think is gonna win? :shaq


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I really hope Swagger just punches Dallas's face in.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> I just noticed that RAW's in Las Vegas, which is Ryback's hometown. Would be sick if he finally turned face tonight.


It would be cool if they just put him over for once.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Roman Reigns next? *sigh* 

:mcgee1


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Ambrose/Rollins main eventing over Reigns? I'm good with that.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Bryan D. said:


> Makes sense.





RaymerWins said:


> That would be awesome. A serious beatdown on Ambrose to send him out for a bit.
> Unfortunately, it will be Kane or something stupid like that.
> 
> But, Dean Ambrose will come back and shine. He is a future star.




Then again, would it look right with Lesnar standing next to someone holding the MITB briefcase?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Tommorow, Erick will lose. 




















































AGAIN!


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Fuck Bo Dallas. Any of my like for him is gone because he'll be burying Swagger the rest of the way.
> 
> Fuck this.


:trips4


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Bo dallas. The perfect example of nepotism at work.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I love the fact that Ambrose/Rollins are main eventing :banderas


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I hope Orton RKOs everyone in the ring.


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

I really like Orton's new glove wrist tape, makes him seem cooler.


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Roman Reigns next? *sigh*
> 
> :mcgee1


eh, it's a 6-man tag. He'll hardly get any ring time.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Thank god Sheamus/RVD/Reigns and Rybaxel/Orton is not the main event


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Swagger ain't fucking Cena who will 'overcome the odds'. He's 'oh man look a push wait no he's just enhancement talent I forgot'.


What push lol? Nobody expected Swagger to get any momentium against Rusev. The whole point of the feud was to put Rusev over.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Randy Orton representing the country. Yeah, like that worked real well. :ti


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Randy be like......teaming with these goofs?


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Lawler just stfu !


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Time for the 6 man Tag Team match


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Orton w/ new hand tape? Dig it.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Tommorow, Erick will lose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always win.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wild US Title appears


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Just how random are these teams?


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

The irish cena and the new Cena in a team :vince2


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

God Sheamus is sooooooo boring. Turn him heel or something, Anything.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Randy Orton representing the country. Yeah, like that worked real well. :ti


BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURNNNNNNNNNNNNN! :lmao


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Call me crazy but I like the idea of Sheamus in the WWE title picture as a brutal beating Irish heel. Certainly not as he is now.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

I really like Orton's hand tape, more badass


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Here comes Cena Jr


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

JBL still going off. Did Cole piss in his Mountain Dew?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Pretty sad pop for Reigns


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

The commentary team bickering really takes away from many moments.

I'm going to take a shower to wash away the boredom from this show.


----------



## ΤheDude (Jul 1, 2014)

JBL should eat some snickers


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

K guys, let's see how many moves Reigns does in this match :lel


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Not the biggest pop, hmm.


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

IMO Sheamus is underrated by the marks and under utilised by the WWE. When was the last time this guy actually had a storyline?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Ambrose/Rollins put on a better performance than Reigns last night and are main eventing over him tonight, yet he'll still get the title from Lesnar fpalm


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Is Reigns seriously using the Hardy Boyz logo??


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

lol what a shitty talent


----------



## Jaydash (Apr 9, 2013)

I have a feeling we'll have commercials galore in this match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No wonder he gets gassed with that long walk.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So Reigns back to "Mr. Hot Tag"

Believe That :reigns


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Roman Reigns haters be honest, if you were sitting by the section where Reigns walks down, would you hit him


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

Van Dam's singlet rules.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sheamus. :lol What a fucking dweeb.


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

Trifektah said:


> Pretty sad pop for Reigns


That's what happens when you're a boring generic talentless plug getting pushed down everyone's throat.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Please, let them finish this Orton/Reigns feud fpalm


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

Bet 9.99 dollars that Reigns gets the hot tag in this match. Anyone willing to bet against me?


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I really hope Swagger just punches Dallas's face in.


:relax


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Reigns needs to be working more singles matches. Not tag matches. Just probably going to sit out for the majority of it. Again.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

skarvika said:


> Is Reigns seriously using the Hardy Boyz logo??


He's already stole their pants.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Has Sheamus even defended the U.S. championship since he won it? Honestly can't recall.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Michael Cole : Sheamus has been an incredible United States Champion so far.

Me sat watching : Pffft, what the fuck's he done?


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

RVD - the 90's called for that outfit dude...


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Lok said:


> Randy be like......teaming with these goofs?





TJC93 said:


> Wild US Title appears


lmao. Sheamus being champ is so stupid. He doesn't even lift it or show he enjoys it. 

like JBL said, Orton don't make excuses


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Frico said:


> Reigns needs to be working more singles matches. Not tag matches. Just probably going to sit out for the majority of it. Again.


Agreed. Dude needs singles match experience.


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

I really hate Roman Reigns.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

That time Orton forgot his lines and had to ask sheamus what to say
:ti

Fuck this show is sucking


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Rolling Senton to Rolling Thunder.....I like it!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Has Sheamus even defended the U.S. championship since he won it? Honestly can't recall.


he's got that Dean Ambrose reign going


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Rolling Thunder is one of the weakest looking moves ever.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

these fucking ad breaks


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

these commercials are just getting too ridiculous. Time to DVR and watch later.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

I'd actually like Sheamus/RVD as a tag team. The Fella just has to drop that US title first.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Ya more ads.


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Has Sheamus even defended the U.S. championship since he won it? Honestly can't recall.


I didn't even know it still existed.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Most commercial-filled Raw of all time.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

I wish Roman had the Dust brothers as his tag team partners tonight. Just imagine the :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Parker said:


> K guys, let's see how many moves Reigns does in this match :lel


Clothesline
Clothesline
Headlock
Clothesline
Samoan Drop
Clothesline
Clothesline
Clothesline
Clothesline
Kick on the apron
Samoan Drop
Superman punch 
Spear


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

It is sooooo weird seeing roman in six man tag without dean and seth. soooooo weird.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Has Sheamus even defended the U.S. championship since he won it? Honestly can't recall.


I honestly forgot he was US Champ.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Sheamus has been an incredible champion? Exactly how many times has he defended it since he's had it?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Commercials mid match


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Clothesline
> Clothesline
> Headlock
> Clothesline
> ...


You forgot that kick on the apron.


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Has Sheamus even defended the U.S. championship since he won it? Honestly can't recall.


Nope. Need to unify that S.O.B. at NOC.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

He's defended it ONCE, at Payback.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Markus123 said:


> He's already stole their pants.


Next thing ya know he's gonna be cutting up pantyhose to make those armbands that Jeff Hardy wears,


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Time for Roman "Superboy" Reigns to do his weekly hot tag


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Diezffects said:


>


No one will be interested unless she has a white tshirt on


----------



## Jaydash (Apr 9, 2013)

I bet you if the network had RAW's commercial free the buys would go up just like that.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

RaymerWins said:


> I really hate Roman Reigns.


Same, and I dislike Sheamus as well. Watching them both gloating together tonight is going to put me into conniptions.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Im surprised WWE is losing cash when they have a commercial break every 10 minutes.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm amazed WWE is having money problems with all these ads.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Let's play a drinking game. We drink each and every time Reigns makes a new move.....oh wait !


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> No one will be interested unless she has a white tshirt on


Or no shirt on at all. :kg1


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

RVD/Sheamus tag team should be named Pot Luck! 8*D


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

El Capitano said:


> Time for Roman "Superboy" Reigns to do his weekly hot tag


Not sure why but I read that as Randy Reigns at first lol

Randy Reigns and Roman Orton lol


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

are those We want Ryback chants I'm hearing


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm really getting tired of Reigns' and the way they book him, and this is just the fuckin' beginning


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Were they chanting "We Want Ryback" ????


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

There's nothing entertaining about this.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

What are they chanting?


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

"WE WANT RYBACK" chants! :mark:


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

WE WANT RYBACKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Were they chanting "We Want Ryback" ????


Yeah, he's from here.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Did I just hear a "we want Ryback" chant ??


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ryback vs RVD
Singlet on a pole match


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

We Want Ryback Chants?


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

We Want Ryback chants? Lol what?


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> Were they chanting "We Want Ryback" ????


Yes he's from Las Vegas


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Sheamus is such a great worker


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Da Big Guy is over as fuck


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Ryback trolling the crowd :lmao


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Just realized a thing about those irish hand grenades. Shouldn't it get you DQ'd for going over the 5 count?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WE WANT RYBACK. YES!

Can't wait to hear everyone say the crowd was dead like they do after every show.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> You forgot that kick on the apron.


Fixed it lol.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Or no shirt on at all. :kg1


Ha, indeed



Brandough said:


> are those We want Ryback chants I'm hearing


Yessssss lol


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Ryback getting chants. :banderas


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Those Ryback chants


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Whassup' mamma - Randy :lol


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Watch out mama? LOL


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

We want Ryback chants :lmao


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Never knew Ryback was from Vegas


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Not sure why but I read that as Randy Reigns at first lol
> 
> Randy Reigns and Roman Orton lol


The Super Viper
The Apex Superman


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

are those ryback chants


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dat Ryback support from his hometown. :mark:


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Ryback is the most over guy in that ring tonight? WTF? :lmao when did this start?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

FEED ME MOREEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

FEED ME MORE!!!! :mark:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

DAT HOMETOWN LOVE FOR THA BIG GUY :mark:


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Ryback getting them chants :mark:


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Ryback rules :lmao


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Ryback is over lol


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Ryback is over!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Ryback is from Vegas before anyone thinks Ryback is over


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sheamus dumped like a sack of potatoes. 


Is Ryback a hometown favorite here?


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Ryback huge pop!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Feed me more chants :mark:


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

10 Beats of the Bodhran is a weak as fuck move as well. They try to sell it like it's devastating...pound on your own chest as hard as you can. Doesn't hurt at all.
Also, "RYBACK RULES" chants :bow


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Ryback is so over :lmao


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Orton playing the crowd. :banderas


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

This crowd fucking loves Ryback.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

"Starting selling dope, Im too legit to quit, When its hammer time Im bringing out the sticks."


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Ryback getting MAD pops


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

RYBACK IS BEING CHANTED OVER REIGNS

THIS IS REAL LIFE


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Whos the heels and whose the faces lol


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Jaydash said:


> I bet you if the network had RAW's commercial free the buys would go up just like that.


WWE don't think of good ideas.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Sheamus has just lost a freckle, I saw it fly on the floor.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

FEED ME MORE!

:lmao

RYBACK RULES!

:lmao


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

The big guy!!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Big Guy


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Orton helping to put over talent 

#GOAT


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

What's the main event segment ?

Ambrose/Rollins ?

Ambrose might get taken out to explain his upcoming absence


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

*Roid*back.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

LMAO Who are the faces in this match???


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Ryback marks have to be loving this shit right now. This is amazing.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

The crowd is hotter for Ryback than Reigns. :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Ryback should face Lesnar tonight probably be the hottest match in WWE history


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Ryback Rules!
Lol Orton!
What an amazing moment :bow


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Zigberg said:


> This crowd fucking loves Ryback.



They're in his hometown.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Da fuck is this?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

This is fucking awesome, crowd is going NUTS for Ryback!


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Haha Randy loving it :lmao


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I like Ryback


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Ryback!! :mark:


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

These Ryback chants are making me smile.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Who are the faces here. Goo to see The Big Guy still over


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

PUSH THIS MAN!!!!!!!!


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Push Ryback


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Ryback gettin dem face pops

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

they love ryback.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ryback in <3


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*"Did you hear that!, the crowd were shouting, we want Reigns!" :lawler
*


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

Ryback >>> Reigns


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

What the hell is going on?! :lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Love how a crowd can so easily kill/make something good


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Holy shit Ryback is over as fuck tonight :maury


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

This is another night in bizarro world.


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

Ryback's attire looks like a pack of Gushers.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

I fuckin' love Ryback. Fuck Sheamus for no selling and kicking out at 1.5


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Orton helping ryback get over by calling the match for him


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Jaydash said:


> I bet you if the network had RAW's commercial free the buys would go up just like that.


USA would never allow that.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

They really set the babyfaces up to fail having Ryback in this match, in front of this crowd


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Orton loves a decent crowd :lmao


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Resthold Randy


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Goosebumps, good on ya Ryback!


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Snapdragon said:


> Ryback is from Vegas before anyone thinks Ryback is over


I was wondering why he was getting cheers LOL


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Ryback coming out of this match as the real winner.

Yeah, I called it. (Y)


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm happy for Ryback. Guy deserved a moment there. Props to Orton for putting him in the match


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Xevoz said:


> Who are the faces here. Goo to see The Big Guy still over


It's his hometown


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

This fucking guy lol


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

We should start counting THE HOT TAG as one of his moves.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

I hope Reigns pins Ryback now, so he gets booed. :banderas


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Reigns does suck


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

PUSH THIS MAN!!!! :mark:

Love the way Orton tagged him in.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Roman hot tag in 3...2...1...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crowd is really chanting " HEAR ME ROAR" for Reigns..


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Hot Tag Guy, But come on WWE why you doing this?


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Damn this guy is limited


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

I hope the crowd shits on Reigns when he burries Rybaxel !


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just lame.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Roman on fire


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

LMAO @ all of those spots


----------



## ΤheDude (Jul 1, 2014)

What an amazing move set


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

5 moves of doom yawn.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Snapdragon said:


> Ryback is from Vegas before anyone thinks Ryback is over


Good job conveniently forgetting that he got Feed Me More chants for three weeks straight when he was setting up the Meat Hook. :jordan4


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Can I be the new face of WWE? I can do all this stuff Reigns is doing


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

WHY THE FUCK WOULD AXLE WALK OVER AND PLACE HIS HEAD ON THE BOTTOM ROPE


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Stopped watching since Reigns was tagged in. Gonna go get some food. :shaq


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Randy should've refused to tag Ryback, would've gotten huge heat


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ryback rocking the Rio Casino colors...


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Axel tags in. Reigns tags in. It's over.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Terminator GR said:


> Ryback >>> Reigns


Totally agree with this.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Reigns is so fucking boring to watch


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Ryback calling him stupid before getting punched. :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Reigns is getting too repetitive.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Superman Reigns in da house.


----------



## BennyAthletic (Aug 19, 2014)

Jesus Christ himself could descend from the heavens and personally give everybody in the crowd 50 million dollars, and he would not be anywhere near as over as Ryback is right now.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you Randy !!


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Vintage Orton :mark:

edit: Fuckin Reigns.

edit 2: RVD :mark:


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

i wonder if Vince is yelling at the ref to not have Reigns pin Ryback


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Of course this crowd turns on Ryback for the token spot monkey of the WWE


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

STUPI--*punched*


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

RVD's Split Legged Moonsault is still a thing of beauty.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Spear over RVD on Orton


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Fuck off Reigns. I'm officially sick of him.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

What the fuck Reigns didn't have the pin in that?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Samoan Drop
Punch
Clothesline
Kick
Clothesline
Punch
That stupid dropkick thingy
Superman punch
Superman punch
Spear


:HHH2


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

Dear Roman,

Goldberg and Edge called. They are asking you to please stop using the spear as you are making that move look less effective than it has ever looked.

Sincerely,

Wrestling


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why is this happening in 2014? Someone explain this to me.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

RVD got the pin instead of Reigns lol.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Wow it's actually shocking when Reigns doesn't get the pin in a tag match


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

One hell of a match


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

wkc_23 said:


> Totally agree with this.


Me too.:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh My God, for a second I thought Curtis Axel was going to get the win. Either way, fun match and hype crowd for THE BIG GUY!


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Well at the least the right guy on that team got the pin


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

They call that the contract renegotiation.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:Jordan typical


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

lol at the santa is fake sign


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

RVD has still got it.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Loved that ending
Reigns is so cool
Fuck the haters


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Reigns really needs to learn you dont spear their chest its their MIDSECTIONfpalm


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

omg not roman pinning!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Awesome match. They should have more of these on RAW.


----------



## TheRockSaysCenaSux (May 23, 2010)

Rvd on dat winning streak 


@up_n_smoke420 on IG and Twitter


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Ryback on the losing side 
:moyes8


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

Reigns not winning? they for sure changed the ending at the end.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

RaymerWins said:


> Dear Roman,
> 
> Goldberg and Edge called. They are asking you to please stop using the spear as you are making that move look less effective than it has ever looked.
> 
> ...


lol no.

There's some things wrong with Reigns, but the spear isn't one of them. It looks fine.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow, they actually ended a Reigns tag match with somebody else getting the pin.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

RVD with the pin?!

Pointless match.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm tight they didn't let Ryback do "Feed me More"


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

That Spear though :banderas


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

That youngster RVD has a bright future


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Reigns didn't get the pin, that now gives them permission to give him the next 10 pins


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Axel eating the pin. Night of surprises this is..


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

Seamus no-selling the RKO


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

Yeah. Out of Ryback, Axel, Sheamus, RVD, Orton and Reigns... RVD is the one that needed the pinfall victory the most there.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

What's with the odd fucking mannerisms and shit Reigns does, like just awkwardly looking movements and thrusts.


----------



## TheFighter (Oct 13, 2011)

kariverson said:


> LMAO Who are the faces in this match???


The faces are of course the obvious but Las Vegas is chanting for their hometown guy, Ryback.
I'd love Ryback to get another push though...


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

I actually enjoyed the match, at least RVD got the pin and not SUPERMAN Reigns


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey RVD, sorry we didn`t use you at all since you came back. Maybe if we give you a few wins you`ll come back again to lose more matches


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Reigns is getting too repetitive.


'Getting'? :hmm:

Surprised that RVD got the pin there.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Getting the feeling that Reigns is losing steam with the crowd...


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Sheamus is so boring his parts of the match sucked, but once Reigns got tagged in that match really got good, then it ended up a pretty decent match.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

You know ryback is gonna go backstage and thank orton big time for giving him his moment. What a great guy orton is, he has changed so much. Love him


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

It's a good thing RVD got the pin....i mean he needs at least one win to be credible since returning right?


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Glad that match is over...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

RaymerWins said:


> Dear Roman,
> 
> Goldberg and Edge called. They are asking you to please stop using the spear as you are making that move look less effective than it has ever looked.
> 
> ...


Reigns makes it look better than Edge honestly/


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Reings making a face at Sheamus haha


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

On a side note I have a live stream from Ferguson, MI and the protests. 

Let's bring out the toddlers at 10:00pm to protest. #smart.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Crowd is really chanting " HEAR ME ROAR" for Reigns..


I believe it was 'Feed Me More' for Ryback...


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Rob van fella


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Cant wait to play as RVD in WWE 2k15


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

The look on Roman's face when Sheamus screamed :lmao


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Reigns looks fuckin' ugly as shit when he does that OOOOOWAAAGGGH thing








I'm tired of seeing this face.


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

kokepepsi said:


> Loved that ending
> Reigns is so cool
> Fuck the haters



Nah switch around haters and reigns. It makes a very crap grammar but truthful sentence 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Reigns will never be a " No Limit Soldier" for Master P.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Renee Young has amazing hands.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao This again.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ambrose is so fucking awesome.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

That bucket to the face. :lol


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Reigns ignoring Sheamus xD!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

KaNeInSaNe said:


> Randy should've refused to tag Ryback, would've gotten huge heat


He did the right thing. He decided to put Ryback over, instead of getting more heat to himself. Class act


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Can't wait till Randy goes apeshit on Reigns :banderas


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Dean and Seth are main eventing?


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Reigns is sharp in the ring, when he's hot tagged in; hopefully they cool down his exposure for a while I feel even the crowd are losing interest; hone his craft a bit more, there's only so many times people can sit & watch the same routines, yes, much worse than Cena who uses 5 moves but realistically he has quite a range otherwise.*


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Ambrose face when Rollins turned around hahaha


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

RaymerWins said:


> Dear Roman,
> 
> Goldberg and Edge called. They are asking you to please stop using the spear as you are making that move look less effective than it has ever looked.
> 
> ...


Goldberg's spear is still the best, but Reigns does it way better than Edge.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

We still have an hour.... IRONMAN MATCH!? :mark:


----------



## IWasJustFrontin (Jul 2, 2013)

Van Dam getting "high" :jbl


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Still Ryback being that over :mark: and Orton acted like a face for a moment there


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

I always much preferred Rollins in the Shield but Ambrose is growing on me so much now.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

lol'd @ "what? It's for charity."


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

These match types are all the same.

What a stupid poll.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

the ambrose recap is a recap i can get behind


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Orton didn't try to get heel heat by refusing to tag Ryback. I love how Orton has been playing the crowd lately.


----------



## ΤheDude (Jul 1, 2014)

Oh look..More commercials


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Running out of match stips


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Ambrose.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Remember when Ryback was a big thing?
:ti


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Edge's hug doesn't compare to Reign's spear haha

I don't even like Roman but come on now


----------



## BennyAthletic (Aug 19, 2014)

Rob Van Damn, what a finish. From the RKO to the spear (shitty as it was) to the 5*FS. So quick, so well done.


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

Does anyone know the new song they're playing during the match card screen?


----------



## Ozymandias (Jun 20, 2014)

I was hoping to see some improvement from Reigns last night. Didn't see much. Typical clothesline/ apron kick/samoan drop/superman punch/spear. He's got to have some more in him, surely? I also dislike him celebrating as if he didn't get beat up for most of the sixteen minute match. No way this man is winning the WHC in the main event of Wrestlemania.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Yay they showed it again lol. 

Also that was quite a fun match. Glad RVD got the pin and not Roman, even though i like Roman. Also Ryback looked strong again


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

what? 1 hour Main Event? I think there is something more than Rollins vs Ambrose


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

LKRocks said:


> He did the right thing. He decided to put Ryback over, instead of getting more heat to himself. Class act


I love when he moves his arms like a freakin nut to get the crowd on their feet.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

hng13 said:


> lol'd @ "what? It's for charity."


Ya that was great.

I never really liked Ambrose in the Shield for some reason, but ever since they split up he's really been growing on me, great talent.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

connormurphy13 said:


> Remember when Ryback was a big thing?
> :ti


Fun fact: The thing that got me back into WWE was a Ryback match.


----------



## BennyAthletic (Aug 19, 2014)

And what's with "No Holds BArred?" Are there any holds barred to begin with? The testicular claw? Is that allowed now?


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Rollins vs Ambrose Main event :mark::mark::mark:

Lesnar takes out Ambrose :mark::mark::mark:

Ambrose returns at survivor series and wrestles Lesnar for the title :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

DCR said:


> Yeah. Out of Ryback, Axel, Sheamus, RVD, Orton and Reigns... RVD is the one that needed the pinfall victory the most there.


:jr 'We'll focus on the action in the ring with these young superstars, no 45 year old deuling microphones'


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Pointless comedy match with Adam Rose incoming?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Just wanna take this time to say that ima miss this beautiful fucking belt


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

RaymerWins said:


> Dear Roman,
> 
> Goldberg and Edge called. They are asking you to please stop using the spear as you are making that move look less effective than it has ever looked.
> 
> ...


Edge's spear = A running hug. GTFO. :lol


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

I try to like Roman, I really try but it's like the guy is refusing to make a fucking progress.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

connormurphy13 said:


> Remember when Ryback was a big thing?
> :ti


Before they ruined him yes.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Boring episode of RAW so far bar the Heyman promo.


----------



## Jaydash (Apr 9, 2013)

Maybe they're doing all these commercials so we can get Rollins/Ambrose uninterrupted?


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Yeah Roman's reigns spear looks devastating as fuck sometimes, some others looks a bit weaker. Mostly after the split. IDK why but before the split the spears looked like they almost killed the opponent.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

kariverson said:


> what? 1 hour Main Event? I think there is something more than Rollins vs Ambrose


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Captain IWC said:


> Rollins vs Ambrose Main event :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> Lesnar takes out Ambrose :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> Ambrose returns at survivor series and wrestles Lesnar for the title :mark::mark::mark:


As an Ambrose mark myself I will say this

Only to get squashed faster than Cena did at Summerslam :mark:


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Edge's spear = A running hug. GTFO. :lol


Edge has done countless great spears.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lyanna said:


> I try to like Roman, I really try but it's like the guy is refusing to make a fucking progress.


He is way too cocky and he has no reason to be cocky right now. Like relax dude :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

RVD and HBP winning matches in 2014. That future is strong.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

kariverson said:


> Yeah Roman's reigns spear looks devastating as fuck sometimes, some others looks a bit weaker. Mostly after the split. IDK why but before the split the spears looked like they almost killed the opponent.


looked like he had to jump over rvd's body tho


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

This is the most sober i've seen Flair in yrs.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Give us Legend Killer/Viper Randy Orton combo!


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

Rollins-Ambrose 35 minute epic incoming. Going to be better than the HBK-Cena match.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Legend killer


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Wyatt with another weird promo


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Bring back the Legend Killer


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Legend Killer reference :mark:


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

p862011 said:


>


Good call.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Bray > Ambrose and Rollins 

Suck it IWC


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Wyatt must be cutting these promos in a closet


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yawn.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

What's the point in Flair always showing up??? 

Legends need to only turn up a few times a year, like how Shawn a Michaels does it.

Flair is there every week!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Thrash™ said:


> Edge has done countless great spears.


you mean hugs


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

I kinda enjoyed Randy these past few weeks


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

wkc_23 said:


> Just wanna take this time to say that ima miss this beautiful fucking belt


That's what actual championship looks like. Love the big gold belt.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

If Orton starts being Legend Killer again I will mark the fuck out I used to be such a huge mark for him back then.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Wyatt must be cutting these promos in a closet


Maybe he's trapped in the same cave Maddox was in.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

DBCCD said:


> Rollins-Ambrose 35 minute epic incoming. Going to be better than the HBK-Cena match.


IF it happens.

And I hope it does.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

The Randy and Flair moment was interesting. I wonder what will happen


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

DashingRKO said:


> Bring back the Legend Killer


Well it's not like Orton is doing anything of relevance cept standing there looking pretty


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Is there even a tag team to face The Usos?


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I wonder what Flair was going to say to Orton but he didn't let Rick speak


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

Ah shit. More useless filler


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Oh great, these whooping doofuses again.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh, great. The Usos.

fpalm


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh we're about to get Uso Crazy here on Monday Night Raw!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ugh the fucking douche-os


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Usos suck

Bring back the Old Age Outlaws. That was the last time the tag division was good.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

For fuck sake will they ever change those shitty tag belts, and take them off of this shitty tag team?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

DBCCD said:


> Rollins-Ambrose 35 minute epic incoming. Going to be better than the HBK-Cena match.


I hope it is a good match.

That Cena/HBK Raw match is one of my favourites of all time though


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Usos. Meh. I hope Show and Henry take the titles from them.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Out fucking standing promo by Wyatt. Beautiful. The guy is over. I'd turn him face


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

I forgot the Usos were the WWE Tag Team Champs, I thought the Wyatt Family had the straps but never walked around with it. :lol


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

I wish they would just take Bray Wyatt off TV the guy sucks now.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Uso crazy :cole


----------



## BennyAthletic (Aug 19, 2014)

Can somebody explain why the Usos' entrance isn't an embarrassment to the wrestling industry?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

IS IT FINALLY FUCKING TIME?


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Oh fuck off Usos fpalm


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

God, Cole trying to sound hip.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

If it's not against Goldstar I don't care.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Why are these clowns still champs?


----------



## ΤheDude (Jul 1, 2014)

Oh fuck..


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

If this match goes on for long, then I expect a BS ending for Dean and Seth


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

I hate these guys...


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Usos in a match next


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

rakija said:


> The Randy and Flair moment was interesting. I wonder what will happen


Same thing that happened with that "NOW WE TAKE" stable of Kofi, woods and big e,



NOTHING.


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

COMMERCIAL BREAK~!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

So many ad breaks after a entrance


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They're so happy. They must've had some good sammiches.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Usos crazy....The fuck outta here Cole.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

p862011 said:


>


Oh it's the fucking USO's xD


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:lawler "Did JBL just compliment the Usos?!"

Where have you been...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

We need to have Reigns vs Batista vs Goldberg vs Edge vs Lashley one fall to a SPEAR match.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

What was that like 1 minute and 30 seconds without a commercial break?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:cole USO CRAZY!


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Bloody fuck, didn't we have an add just 5 minutes ago ?? fpalm


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

TromaDogg said:


> I hope it is a good match.
> 
> That Cena/HBK Raw match is one of my favourites of all time though


Shelton Benjamin/HBK was a classic Raw match.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Id mark so hard if bully and Devon came and put both these fucks through tables


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

And your main event for tonight - Commercials!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

rakija said:


> If this match goes on for long, then I expect a BS ending for Dean and Seth


Ambrose being written off so bound to be bullshit anyway..


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

N.O.D debut?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. More commercials. This has to be a record.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Muuuusamuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

"Chrisley knows best" is the absolute worst show fucking ever.


----------



## Jaydash (Apr 9, 2013)

Is it time for Slater Gator? :mark:


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

The IC title is the only beautiful championship left. The US title looks like somebody took a US flag sticker and put it on it, the WWE Championship is just a hood ornament for the WWE limo, and the tag team gold is not even gold, it's fucking bronze!!! Who won 2nd and 1st place? Fucking bronze.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

PunkShoot said:


> IS IT FINALLY FUCKING TIME?



Fuck that. Why do all these useless jobbers (who end up getting their TV time cut in a month after debuting) keep getting the call when SAMI FUCKING ZAYN IS NOT ON RAW YET?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Amber B said:


> They're so happy. They must've had some good sammiches.


With Rob Van Dam.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Id mark so hard if bully and Devon came and put both these fucks through tables


The Usos are both sloppy as shit, so they'd probably both break their necks and be forced to retire.
I wouldn't complain. :toomanykobes


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi Cell Phone,
I'm a complete fucking retard and can't remember my anniversary or to buy flowers for such anniversary. Can you remind me?


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

People not understanding or appreciating the Uso entrance fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Hopefully this ends in under 2 Minutes, I really don't want to see the Usos.

I just want to see the Ambrose/Rollins match already, everything else on this show other than the Brock Lesnar thing & the ending to that 6 man tag has been shit.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Why the fuck are people saying Ambrose is getting written off?

Cuz of the movie?

That would suck big time


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I don't get it.

Is this Chrisley guy a flaming **** who pretends to be straight with a family?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DBCCD said:


> Rollins-Ambrose 35 minute epic incoming. Going to be better than the HBK-Cena match.


They're gonna have to absolutely kill it to top that match. Probably the best RAW match in history.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

SP103 said:


> Hi Cell Phone,
> I'm a complete fucking retard and can't remember my anniversary or to buy flowers for such anniversary. Can you remind me?


For 9.99.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

These adverts and long filler matches with no storylines make RAW boring.


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

Diamondando112 said:


> WHY THE FUCK WOULD AXLE WALK OVER AND PLACE HIS HEAD ON THE BOTTOM ROPE
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Omg thank you. It's the dumbest fucking move in WWE. It's batman and robin levels of campy.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> I don't get it.
> 
> Is this Chrisley guy a flaming **** who pretends to be straight with a family?


Lmfaooooooooooooo


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Rybaxel put on the match of the night as expected. Holy shit the crowd loved The Big Guy. Give this man another monster face push!


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> We need to have Reigns vs Batista vs Goldberg vs Edge vs Lashley one fall to a SPEAR match.


Goldberg has the best spear he ripped through guys with that damn thing


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

How they gave us the same 3 match stipulations 

its not even a choice really


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> Shelton Benjamin/HBK was a classic Raw match.


It was, good call.

I miss Shelton, he was a great worker.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The new graphics really do look good, though. Much more sleek look. (Y)


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Oh look another Bella recap


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey that recap again


----------



## ΤheDude (Jul 1, 2014)

Number one Muggle!!


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Townes Van Zandt said:


> Rybaxel put on the match of the night as expected. Holy shit the crowd loved The Big Guy. Give this man another monster face push!


I agree, It was random yet very entertaining. The crowd was awesome. :clap


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Brock Lesnar vs. Shelton Benjamin at NOC for the WWE title.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao Bella recap for the 9.99th time :hhh2


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> I don't get it.
> 
> Is this Chrisley guy a flaming **** who pretends to be straight with a family?


Hes a huge metrosexual


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Lyanna said:


> Oh fuck off Usos fpalm





skarvika said:


> Oh great, these whooping doofuses again.





ShowStopper said:


> Oh, great. The Usos.
> 
> fpalm





Phillies3:16 said:


> Ugh the fucking douche-os





KingLobos said:


> Usos suck
> 
> Bring back the Old Age Outlaws. That was the last time the tag division was good.




Lol


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Why the fuck are we repeating this shit? Get on with the match


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

wait..... where are the usos?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

This is the third time I've fucking seen the Bellas FFS!!!!111111


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Isn't a no hold's barred and a no DQ match basically the same? lol


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

How many fucking times are they going to show this shit?fpalm


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Jesus christ they are obsessed with this shit Bella angle. STOP FUCKING REPLAYING IT!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I think they replayed this bullshit like 3 times tonight :lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

This shit again


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

STARFUCKINDUST :mark: They better win


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> I don't get it.
> 
> Is this Chrisley guy a flaming **** who pretends to be straight with a family?


It's the stupidest thing ever. It's so bad it's offensive to watch.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Goldust and Stardust in action...awesome


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Oh fuck its gaydust


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Is it me or has this RAW sucked? I'm not one to complain at all, I try not to atleast, but it's dragging.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

BoundForMania said:


> Goldberg has the best spear he ripped through guys with that damn thing


Seriously. Goldberg had the best spear IMO.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Sick of these bella recaps. Their voices hurt my ears, but Stardusts theme will heal them.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

this bella shit is going to close the show again isnt it


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Dust Brothers vs the Usos? Wow, finally a fresh tag match.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

This fuckin' Brie/Nikki feud is gonna suck so bad fpalm


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Someone gonna turn heel?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Stardust. :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey the Dust Brothers about to get their "cosmic key"


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

STARDUST!!! 

:mark: :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Every time I see the USO......I think of this. :lol











Eyyyyyyyyyyyymooooooooooooosaaamoooooooo!


Sorry


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

GoldStar is winning.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They should have gotten new Tag Titles while they were at it.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

These two teams should have a face paint on a pole match


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

I swear the Usos both have brain damage. This generation of Anao'i's is pathetic.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Stardust would make a great celestial spirit in Fairy Tail :lol


----------



## My client (May 6, 2014)

I fucking love how he plays Stardust. It's amazing!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

TromaDogg said:


> It was, good call.
> 
> I miss Shelton, he was a great worker.


Shelton:mark::mark::mark:

Guy was one on my favs.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

This isn't "bizzare" this is some type of fetish incest thing with Stardust and Goldust :side:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

sorry new quote of the night

"what did dusty do to these kids maggle" 

lmao, sometimes i love jbl


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Romangirl252 said:


> I wonder what Flair was going to say to Orton but he didn't let Rick speak










You know this is scripted right? He wasn't going to say anything fpalm


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

hng13 said:


> Seriously. Goldberg had the best spear IMO.


He sadly ended Bret's career with one so yeah.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Kabraxal said:


> Jesus christ they are obsessed with this shit Bella angle. STOP FUCKING REPLAYING IT!



:lol didn't care when I saw it live and care less and less for it every time they recap it


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Laserblast said:


> Stardust would make a great celestial spirit in Fairy Tail :lol


:lmao Legit lol'd


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I hope they give the Rhodes brothers one more run with the tag titles.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

The UOS's have taken on all challengers..Rowan and Haper 100 times


----------



## My client (May 6, 2014)

bjnelson19705 said:


> He sadly ended Bret's career with one so yeah.


It was a kick.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I just love the Stardust/Goldust thing. 

In a Non Chrisley Knows Best kind of way.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> I don't get it.
> 
> Is this Chrisley guy a flaming **** who pretends to be straight with a family?


Sounds like you get it to me lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

bjnelson19705 said:


> He sadly ended Bret's career with one so yeah.


I thought it was Goldbergs kick to Brets head that ended his career?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I imagine this star shower they speak of is a lot like a golden shower... No pun intended.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Goldust was originally about a guy obsessed with movies and the hollywood gold

What the fuck is Stardust supposed to be?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Phillies3:16 said:


> These two teams should have a face paint on a pole match



:russo


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

bjnelson19705 said:


> He sadly ended Bret's career with one so yeah.


I thought it was a kick by Goldberg that did that?


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Please just end this shit already.


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

bjnelson19705 said:


> He sadly ended Bret's career with one so yeah.


It was a superkick, no?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Stfu JBL, goddamn.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

CALL THE MATCH YOU MORONS :jbl :cole


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Stop saying Twitter


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:jbl burying twitter now, he's on a role tonight


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## quadsas (Apr 29, 2013)

Stardust's theme is still amazing.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

My client said:


> It was a kick.


My bad.:side:


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

JBL is now worse than King.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Why won't this damn match just end.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Viktor ‏@ViktorRiseWWE 3m

Good to see tag teams back in action on #RAW tonight especially @WWEUsos but I can't help but feel there's something still missing...


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Edit: Nvm forgot about Reigns Rollins


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> Goldust was originally about a guy obsessed with movies and the hollywood gold
> 
> What the fuck is Stardust supposed to be?


Why isn't he feuding with The Miz, GotDamIt

Fuck Creative.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Please just end this already


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> Goldust was originally about a guy obsessed with movies and the hollywood gold
> 
> What the fuck is Stardust supposed to be?


Something for Cody to do while they prolong the feud between the brothers


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

+1 to Lawler for being the one to finally figure out that the Cosmic Key = the Tag Team Titles. bama


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

Are Usos heel or what? They've been acting like a complete villain team the entire match.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

A loss is a win that happened to somebody else? Wow. :lawler


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

"I always look at a loss for a win for someone else." Christ King, you are awful.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

really


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

They really need to do something about the tag team division. It was looking good for a while there, but jesus it sucks now.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Match ending with a sunset flip? unk2


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

STARFUCKINDUST WINS :mark:


----------



## ΤheDude (Jul 1, 2014)

Thank god


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

finally


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

A-C-P said:


> :jbl burying twitter now, he's on a role tonight
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:lmao

What haven't he buried tonight lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The dust brusters :lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Dust Brusters....:ex:


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

So which of these teams am I supposed to care about?





Oh right, it's neither :ti


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Thank god someone finally pinned these piss-poor excuses for professional wrestlers.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dust Brusters Maaaaayguuuuuuul!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

And the crowd go mild


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Jesus fucking christ how many commercials have been on this Raw?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

JBL is talking out his ass now. Making shit up :lmao


----------



## Jaydash (Apr 9, 2013)

The Dust Brothers booking is all over the place, one week they lose to Slater Gator the next they're beating the tag champions.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Okay now just give Ambrose vs Rollins the rest of Raw time


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

I did not expect this result.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

hng13 said:


> They really need to do something about the tag team division. It was looking good for a while there, but jesus it sucks now.


Steenerico to save it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jesus. I wish Lawler would meet him already.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

A boring match, ends with a ridiculous/shitty ending.

But whatever I'm just thankful its over, what a waste of Cody Rhodes's talent this gimmick is.

Oh well, just move onto Ambrose/Rollins. I've been painfully waiting through the show for this since Brock & Heyman left the ring.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

In the WWE, champions winnings percentages in non-title matches have to be like 10%


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Main Event time


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

what agent booked the usos to wrestle like randy ortonfpalm


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

30 minutes match??! :mark::mark:


----------



## ΤheDude (Jul 1, 2014)

Haven't seen commercials in a while


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Ambrose vs Rollins and Heyman's promo=still a great Raw


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

This RAW has been pretty underwhelming for a Post-SummerSlam RAW.


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

Wow that match was sloppy.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:jbl Why don't we just call them the weirdos that are painted up like circus clowns?

:lmao :lmao


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

skarvika said:


> I swear the Usos both have brain damage. This generation of Anao'i's is pathetic.


Their last name is Fatu


----------



## BennyAthletic (Aug 19, 2014)

If Justin Roberts doesn't introduce them as "The Dust Brusters" next week I'm gonna be PISSED.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I could dig a Dust Brothers/Usos feud for the Tag titles.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Okay now just give Ambrose vs Rollins the rest of Raw time


I seriously wouldn't mind that.


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

jcmmnx said:


> JBL is now worse than King.


but it's necessary to have JBL. Imagine if it was just Cole and Lawler. I can tolerate Cole but Lawler is just :done


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Okay now just give Ambrose vs Rollins the rest of Raw time


Not going to happen.
We need to see that Bella segment recapped 12 more times.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Still have Rusev/Lana, don't we?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Thrash™;38508650 said:


> Edge has done countless great spears.


A few great ones? Yeah. But countless? :kobe8

Maybe if he didn't become a skinny fatass, his spears would've actually had some explosiveness to them. But even in his prime, they much more often than not looked like running hugs.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Gaydust win


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ambrose/Rollins about to have a 35 min match, holy fuck.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Chrome said:


> I could dig a Dust Brothers/Usos feud for the Tag titles.


The match could've happen last night :draper2


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

That doesn't even make any sense, Mr. Winkle


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> +1 to Lawler for being the one to finally figure out that the Cosmic Key = the Tag Team Titles. bama


+2 to Lawler for even remembering the Cosmic Key.


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Rollins vs Ambrose Main event :mark::mark::mark:

Lesnar takes out Ambrose :mark::mark::mark:

Ambrose makes his movie:mark::mark::mark:

Ambrose returns at survivor series and wrestles Lesnar for the title :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

mattheel said:


> Still have Rusev/Lana, don't we?


Oh no pls no, I want a long ambrose rollins match...


----------



## BennyAthletic (Aug 19, 2014)

cavs25 said:


> Not going to happen.
> We need to see that Bella segment recapped 12 more times.


Don't even say it...it's gonna happen...


----------



## quadsas (Apr 29, 2013)

I will be optimistic and hope they have something for Xavier and Co.


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

Well, it looks like Ambrose-Rollins is going to be only a ten minute (with ad) match. Kane will likely interfere just to make it worse.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

cynical_ad said:


> Wow that match was sloppy.


I wonder what Stardust was doing in the corner pounding on Thing 1's back like a little kid...it was awkward.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Captain IWC said:


> Rollins vs Ambrose Main event :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> Lesnar takes out Ambrose :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> ...


Just so you can complain when Ambrose loses :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## sheepgonewild (Apr 4, 2005)

They just did an advertisement in the boston area for September 14th in which John Cena "defends his title" against kane.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

RVD vs Orton? Is it a fight over weed?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

deathslayer said:


> Oh no pls no, I want a long ambrose rollins match...



Good call


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

TromaDogg said:


> It was, good call.
> 
> I miss Shelton, he was a great worker.


Yeah me too.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

RVD vs Randy on Smackdown :mark::mark:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Lana tho!:banderas


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Rusev


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

I have a sneaky feeling we haven't seen the last of Lesnar


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

deathslayer said:


> Oh no pls no, I want a long ambrose rollins match...


I think everyone does...and there they are.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

YES RUSEV :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana and her legs :lenny


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I hope every rusev feud isn't USA vs Russia , it's gotten old.


----------



## BennyAthletic (Aug 19, 2014)

Son of a BITCH it's Rusev...and that dumb blonde bitch he carries around with him because he can't string a sentence together.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rusev still selling that ankle injury. So gewwd.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ooooohh Lana


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Lana and Rusev! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

oh FUCK NO. Get of , I want my Seth & Dean ,


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Man this is one boring RAW.


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Why rusev...I want a long main event 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Who's gonna interrupt them? I thought it'd be Show after Swagger, but doesn't look like...


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Phillies3:16 said:


> RVD vs Orton? Is a fight over weed?


LMAO


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Captain IWC said:


> Rollins vs Ambrose Main event :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> Lesnar takes out Ambrose :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> ...


Ambrose loses :jose


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Rusev :mark:


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

New debut?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Phillies3:16 said:


> RVD vs Orton? Is a fight over weed?



Dime bag on a pole match :russo


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Man I don't wanna look at them...I want the main event


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

sheepgonewild said:


> They just did an advertisement in the boston area for September 14th in which John Cena "defends his title" against kane.


Well unless cena wins it on a raw, the advert is wrong. NOC isn't until September 21st


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Okay, Ambrose is getting screwed tonight, Rusev and Lana - talk fifteen minutes - is out.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Just start Rollins vs. Ambrose already, please. :zayn3


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

sheepgonewild said:


> They just did an advertisement in the boston area for September 14th in which John Cena "defends his title" against kane.


Batista interrupts, Cena FU's Lesnar to once again become WWE World Heavyweight Champion.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Lana :yum::yum::yum::yum::yum:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Team Putin, baybay!


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Kennedyowns said:


> I hope every rusev feud isn't USA vs Russia , it's gotten old.


It was old 25 years ago.

Lana :bow


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Lana :banderas


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*KURT ANGLE!!*

lol Henry?


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Oh shit


----------



## BennyAthletic (Aug 19, 2014)

They can't find a different picture of Putin, I guess. Do you think he's ever heard of Rusev and Lana? Don't answer that, I know he hasn't.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

what


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Mark comes out...awesome


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

The fuck?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Fuck off Rusev!!!! You are taking up valuable marking out time over Ambrose & Rollins!!!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

RATINGZ :henry1


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

FUCK YES MARK HENRY! :mark:


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Again? fuck this raw


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Mizark on the show TWICE! 0.0


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Rusev vs Mark "The Ratings" Henry feud?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LOL at trying to make Henry matter again.

GTFO.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

All I want is for :kurt to interrupt Lana and Rusev.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

:sodone

SILSBY TX VS RUSSIA


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

They forgot one of the black guys


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Can someone please explain to me exactly how the Rusev / Swagger match last night was flag match?


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

PUTIN TO BEAT LESNAR IN WM31 FOR THE CHAMP!!!

He is the only one with enough credibility...


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Looks like Rusev's gonna squash another black guy tonight.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Mark RATINGZ Henry!? :mark:


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

:done

Get em Mark


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

DAT TIGHT BUN


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Damn, Mark pullin double duty tonight.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Rusev has an air bill that needs to be paid.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fucking really. Get this fool out of here already. So we can have the main event match already.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

New debut? fuck no bring back this old man :vince2


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Ratingz just skyrocketed


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

This will be the highest rated segment of Raw.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> LOL at trying to make Henry matter again.
> 
> GTFO.


Agreed.


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

p862011 said:


> what agent booked the usos to wrestle like randy ortonfpalm


noticed this too. I think its to calm the fans down. Crazy though, soon as things got out of control.. The went into a slower heel based offense. 
I bet they show up heel next week


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Henry :mark:


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Henry pulling double duty...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Why is Rusev still selling the ankle, if the feud with Swagger is done?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Rusev will beat Henry then move on to Big SHow then be fed to Cena


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Fuck just get to the mainevent already god dammit.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Mark Henry is next in line to get Ruseved.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Double duty for RATINGS!


----------



## BennyAthletic (Aug 19, 2014)

His beard looks like a sparkly dress my aunt wore at my cousin's graduation.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Someone going to get their ass kicked!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

They need to bring back Kurt Angle to deal with Rusev lol


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

It's Triple H's friend, Mark.

Mark Horny.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Damn this I want a Mark Henry and Big E feud


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

RUSEV VS NATION OF DOMINATION :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

JACKASS CONFIRMED


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Rusev/Ratings feud? :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

what is up with al that droll on mark henrys beard


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Lana is incredible.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh Jesus Christ no


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Olympic games mentioned.....Come on Kurt, come back :mark:


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

jackasses!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Finally Rusev can beat the end boss of "WWE Black Man Smash"


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Mark Henry coming out like


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

I guess Swagger is done then


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

MY COUNTRY!


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

Swagger buried into obscurity then.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ugh


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

This is stupid.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Henry should ask Lana on a date and have Big Show as the cab driver.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Y'ALL A BUNCHA PUPPETS.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

The Patriot gimmick is interchangeable


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Why is Rusev still selling the ankle, if the feud with Swagger is done?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


So just because his feud with Swagger is done it means his ankle should be magically healed when he wakes up the next day?


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

What the fuck was the point of Swagger not tapping last night if Henry is going to be in this feud.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Bets on how long it takes lana to slip up and call Henry the n word? I give it two weeks


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hate USA chants


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

LANA SCARED AS FUCK LOL


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

woah mark henry is xenophobic


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Arcade said:


> This will be the highest rated segment of Raw.


Henry about to beat a bitch


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

So Henry's Apollo Creed now?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Henry
"You hear that, That's American Pride"

He probably had 2 of those platters at Denny's for breakfast.

A dozen eggs, hash browns, an omelette full of every breakfast meat available wrapped in a Dorito's Loco Taco.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Henry is badass!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

In USA The World's Strongest Man does the crushing


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Mark Henry killing it on the mic.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

A Rusev vs mark Henry feud......yay -_-


----------



## BennyAthletic (Aug 19, 2014)

He said jackass RATING CLIMB CONFIRMED


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Henry c'mon son. Don't be defending America. To us blacks, America is like that uncle who raped you.


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

This is so much less cheesier tan zeb and swagger. Henry is more convincing without being over bearing and sanctimonious.


----------



## A-Jerichoholic (Aug 18, 2014)

Lana is too hot


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Henry is the boss :banderas


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> They need to bring back Kurt Angle to deal with Rusev lol


Show him what a real ankle lock is like.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Poor Swagger, but...I like Mark Henry. This will be a nice filler feud.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Mizark shutting down that 6/10 looking hoe Lana because DATZ WHUT HE DEW!!! :henry1



GNR4LIFE said:


> +2 to Lawler for even remembering the Cosmic Key.


Word. Perhaps the old man isn't on the verge of being retirement home-bound after all. :draper2


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Great promo by Mark


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

:mark:


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

Sorry, but 'MURICA is the heel in this feud.


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

They're just tiding Rusev over until Angle returns.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Henry BEASTMODE


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Why is Rusev still selling the ankle, if the feud with Swagger is done?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That makes zero sense.

Why wouldn't he? It just got hurt yesterday.


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Parker said:


> Just so you can complain when Ambrose loses :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:










I would mark out they were just in the same ring together.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh great, a feud with these two dweebs.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Mark Henry on RAW. This is the highest rated segment of the night. Guaranteed.


----------



## BennyAthletic (Aug 19, 2014)

I wonder who'd win in an actual fight between Henry and Rusev. Any predictions?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Welcome To America Bitch :henry1


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The Ratingz about to give Lana that BBC!!! The Ratings about to go up!


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

Lana next please.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

GO mark give Lana some of that SExual Chocolate :mark::mark:


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Lana lookin like she want some sexual chocolate :lana


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Rusev laid down like he was just shot dead.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

That was just to make over last night USA losing


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Lana. So perfect.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Huh?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I know Henry is just being used to be fed to Rusev but he's so good on the mic and sounds like a badass I could buy him winning.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

they better noot let the over the hill should be retired Henry beat Rusev, a YOUNGER wrestler should get the rub


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

THATS MAH BOI MARK!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

George Zimmerman just got his ass kicked by Rick Ross.


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

It's not enough they have Henry and Show smashing the Wyatts, now Henry is smashing Rusev in his spare time. Big show to beat Lesnar next week?


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Rusev is gonna be built up to get beat by the bork. Book it.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Big e, swagger, Henry. The exact same story line for each feud for rusev. can someone please take creatives rocky 4 dvd?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Henry just wrecked his shit! :henry2


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Henry getting revenge for both 'Murica _and_ every black dude that was fed to Rusev. :clap


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Is Rusev the best seller in the company? Selling the ankle even during the stare down??

Unlike someone with an "injured" shoulder at WM...


----------



## ΤheDude (Jul 1, 2014)

Lana is so freaking hot


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Mark about to show Lana some sexual chocolate


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lana looked so adorable right there.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

AJ Brock said:


> They're just tiding Rusev over until Angle returns.


I hope so. I don't care what the dirt sheets say about Vince not wanting him back. They've gotta be doing that... I just hope it's in his home town of Pittsburgh or some city that has a crowd that's not a bunch of kids if Angle ever returns.


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Oh great, a feud with these two *dweebs*.



Says the guy with a Shawn Michaels avi and sig pic. fpalm


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

WHERE MUH FLAG AT LOL


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

LOL @ Cole wanting the hi-5


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

THE BLACK GUY SQUASHED RUSEV???


----------



## BennyAthletic (Aug 19, 2014)

Henry didn't high-five the Spanish announcers, the racist.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

This RAW will probably be the highest rated RAW this year, Mark Henry showed up twice MAGGLE


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lol so Henry over Rowan, Harper and Rusev all in one night. Any other credible mid card heels he can run through?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

autechrex said:


> That makes zero sense.
> 
> Why wouldn't he? It just got hurt yesterday.


Psss, I think he was poking fun at the fact WWE would normally do crap like that.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

AMBROSE VS. ROLLINS NOW PLS.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Seven minutes that could have been used in that Ambrose/Rollins match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Those WHITES loving them some HENRY.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Gotta finish off the black streak.

This company...


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

And Rusev still selling that ankle.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Henry vs Rusev

:jordan5


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I'll pass on this feud. And way to make Swagger look like even more of a bitch by having Henry come out and do what he couldn't.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Henry whipped dat ass tonight


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

mattheel said:


> Lana. So perfect.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Shield documentary? Fuck yeah. :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BennyAthletic said:


> Henry didn't high-five the Spanish announcers, the racist.


German announce team*


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

BennyAthletic said:


> Henry didn't high-five the Spanish announcers, the racist.


Uhhh German.... 

*moves far away from u*


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> I hope so. I don't care what the dirt sheets say about Vince not wanting him back. They've gotta be doing that... I just hope it's in his home town of Pittsburgh or some city that has a crowd that's not a bunch of kids if Angle ever returns.


There's no way. Angle is a dumpster fire of problems. They kicked him out 10 years ago over his issues and they were afraid for his health.


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

Yeah, I think I'd be willing to betray my country in order to hook up w/ Lana.


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

SHIELD DOCUMENTARY! YES


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

shield doc? :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

What's up with all the Henry haters? The last few years have been the best of his career!


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

WWE giving us original content? 

WHAT!??!


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

YES! This is going to be awesome!


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

That Shield documentary looks awesome


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

AJ Brock said:


> Yeah, I think I'd be willing to betray my country in order to hook up w/ Lana.


Lol, I was thinking of that too.
Would have been hilarious if Henry said something along the lines of, If you let me borrow her, we shouldn't have a problem. :lol


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

Thankyou Mark for putting that russian scumbag in his place.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I actually want to watch that.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

That was awesome...I don't want Swagger to stop fuelding with him but I would love to see Mark go against him


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The main event better deliver


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Shield Documentary!!! YEAH!


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mark Henry American ass sweat for life.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Rollins looks like such a dick in that cap.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Clique said:


> Henry whipped dat ass tonight


Speaking of ass, dat sig :banderas


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Can't wait for that Special


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

SP103 said:


> There's no way. Angle is a dumpster fire of problems. They kicked him out 10 years ago over his issues and they were afraid for his health.


I have it on good authority that he'll be back. Wait and see.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

i want a Shield DVD asap


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I....um...



















Those three are just...damn.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

kariverson said:


> Yes! Lesnar Next!!
> 
> Really the 2 coolest ways to die would be
> 
> ...





Nuski said:


> And Rusev still selling that ankle.


Seriously unreal, this guy is the selling king


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

So Swagger & Rsev was pretty much pointless, way to go WWE........


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

OH MAN THAT LOOKED EPIC. :mark:

I still believe dammit.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

TN Punk said:


> WWE giving us original content?
> 
> WHAT!??!


They actually do it about once a week...


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

So WWE fired Alberto Del Rio, Rey Mysterio wants nothing to do with them, and now they try to put the German announcers over the Spanish announcers?

:delrio


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

BennyAthletic said:


> Henry didn't high-five the Spanish announcers, the racist.


:henry1 How dare you be in our country and like your own country! I'm gonna introduce you to the Hall Of Pain! USA! USA! USA!


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

Jatt Kidd said:


> So WWE fired Alberto Del Rio, Rey Mysterio wants nothing to do with them, and now they try to put the German announcers over the Spanish announcers?
> 
> :delrio


They still got the G.O.A.T Sin "technical God" Cara.


----------



## Jaydash (Apr 9, 2013)

They really don't need to shill the network so much, stuff like the documentaries they've been making alone attract subscribers.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I can't wait for Wednesday night


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

TromaDogg said:


> :henry1 How dare you be in our country and like your own country! I'm gonna introduce you to the Hall Of Pain! USA! USA! USA!


HE JUST DON'T LIKE IT DA WAY THOSE JACKASSES DO IT.

a


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

DBCCD said:


> They still got the G.O.A.T Sin "technical God" Cara.


:duck


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

:heyman EAT SLEEP SUPLEX REPEAT. EAT SLEEP F5 REPEAT


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Jatt Kidd said:


> So WWE fired Alberto Del Rio, Rey Mysterio wants nothing to do with them, and now they try to put the German announcers over the Spanish announcers?
> 
> :delrio


Alberto Del Rio was fired?? I did not know that.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Would of marked if kurt angle interrupted Paul Heyman.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I have this feeling... that Ambrose wins tonight, and tells Seth that if he wants him (Ambrose) out of the picture, he has to face him with the brief case on the line at Night of Champions. If Ambrose loses, he can not interfere on a Rollins cash in. 

If this takes place, it would be the main event, leaving Lesnar presumably off the card.

Just a thought, assuming Lesnar isn't going to do every PPV; however, the most likely scenario given that it is Night of Champions is the rematch between Cena and Lesnar.


----------



## Hirstwah23 (Feb 7, 2014)

Ambrose v Rollins has me so hyped!!! Really hope they just get 25 minutes to tear the house down :mark:


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

AJ Brock said:


> Yeah, I think I'd be willing to betray my country in order to hook up w/ Lana.


Wouldnt even be a lengthy decision process either...


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Lesnar was so angry when he said repeat and Heyman said John Cena haha


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Cena next week :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Used to be Champ will be here next week :cena5


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

So this stream just advertised Cena as the champ at an event next month....


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Why is it always Lawler doing this and not Renee?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck yaaaassss!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Yay my stip won


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

"WHOA YEEEAAHH!!" :lawler


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

awesome...falls count anywhere match


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Does it matter what it is? These matches are all the same


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

FALLS COUNT ANYWHERE! AND HERES DEAN "THE GOAT" AMBROSE


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## A-Jerichoholic (Aug 18, 2014)

WOAHH YEHHHH


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

The shitiest one won.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

I hope they take it backstage. That would be fun to see.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

LET'S DOO THIIIIIS!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That photo :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Does it even matter. They are all kinda the same thing really.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Cena to announce retirement next week? I'm sure he'll atleast hint it...



Then goes on to bury your favourite heels in a handicap match :troll


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Ambrose in da main event where he belongs.


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> Alberto Del Rio was fired?? I did not know that.


Yes. Have you been living under a rock?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey guys I'm a lunatic.... Let me brand it out. 


That's not how it fucking works.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

This might be better than the match they had at summerslam.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I wish they didn't change Ambrose's theme. It was so much better originally


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> So this stream just advertised Cena as the champ at an event next month....


Ya I saw some commericals for some events in Canada that had Cena defending the title.

Fuck.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Here we go shucky ducky quack quack


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

This is honestly one of the best fueds in years IMO 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

I gotta say Ambrose is growing on me. I still can't stand his iwc circle jerkers, but dude is growing on me.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Seth DA GOD Rollins :mark:


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Kane interfering in this match would the last nail on the coffin for this raw.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Seth & Dean main eventing like they should be :mark: :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Dean Ambrose/Seth Rollins II!!!

Here we go!


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

I hate those long awkward gaps of silence in Rollins' theme.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

autechrex said:


> They actually do it about once a week...


Yeah, they need to do it more. I love their original content when they actually do new interviews and etc...


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Rollins thheme sucks big fat cock


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins the last to be announced. :mark:


----------



## gamer1035 (Jun 12, 2008)

LOL THAT ISNT FAIR. THE TOTAL FOR NO DQ WAS HIGHER. IF IT WAS JUST NO DQ OR FALLS COUNT THEN NO DQ WOULDVE WON. THEY CUT THE NO DQ VOTES IN HALF BETWEEN TWO OPTIONS. IDIOTS.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

The Big Guy @Ryback22 · 4m

*



I needed that. Thank you Sin City.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

They could really have a massive star with Ambrose if they handle his push right. Question is, will they?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose needs to stop wetting his hair.


Still would though. Shamelessly.


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

Fucking Kane better not interrupt.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

CJohn3:16 said:


> The shitiest one won.


How did the shittiest one won? It's the same exact stipulation like the other two with just the falls counting everywhere.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

If this match took place in the AE, it'd spill out to a casino with someone getting pinned on a craps table.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Ambrose getting a healthy pop and Rollins getting some heel boo's. Who says the classical face/heel dynamic is dead?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Ya I saw some commericals for some events in Canada that had Cena defending the title.
> 
> Fuck.


:cena2

16 time world champion!!!!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

It will still end in the ring


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This match should be awesome.


----------



## Jaydash (Apr 9, 2013)

I bet you Cena will try to make some subtle excuse for why he lost. "Summerslam was a bad night for me. From losing my title to my wife Nikki joining the authority which threw me off my game.":cena3


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Something tells me The Dem.... Corporate Kane will get involved


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh, look. They're in the crowd again.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Phillies3:16 said:


> I wish they didn't change Ambrose's theme. It was so much better originally


Huh they changed it? sounds the same 2 me.

Solid theme


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

PunkShoot said:


> The Big Guy @Ryback22 · 4m


Don't you start crying Ryback or I'm gonna start... 


Beautiful from the big guy.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rollins is a bumping machine!!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Dean is gonna get pinned in the women's locker room. He'll get distracted by titties


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ROLLINS taking them bumps.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

They should have used this match to destroy the old W sign and the other old parts of the set.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

kariverson said:


> How did the shittiest one won? It's the same exact stipulation like the other two with just the falls counting everywhere.


You can still be dqed.

edit - Or, I guess not...


----------



## gamer1035 (Jun 12, 2008)

THIS IS GONNA BE MATCH OF THE YEAR. THEY EVEN GET HALF AN HOUR TO WRESTLE


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Jaydash said:


> I bet you Cena will try to make some subtle excuse for why he lost. "Summerslam was a bad night for me. From losing my title to my wife Nikki joining the authority which threw me off my game.":cena3


Don't you mean "girlfriend"?


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

It wouldn't be a NO DQ match without a kendo stick.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Falls count anywhere, and just like that they are back in the ring.

And here come the chair shots to the back.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Fuck Roman Reigns


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Dean taking it to Seth


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> You can still be dqed.
> 
> edit - Or, I guess not...


But but chairs just now

Maggle proved you wrong


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Rollins vs Ambrose Main event :mark::mark::mark:

Lesnar takes out Ambrose :mark::mark::mark:

Ambrose makes his movie :mark::mark::mark:

Ambrose returns at survivor series and wrestles Lesnar for the title :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

If they still had the hardcore championship, Ambrose would be the perfect guy to hold that title.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

SET SOME FUCKING TABLES ON FIRE! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Getting pretty bummed about the lack of offense that Rollins has been able to use...pretty much throughout this feud.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Ambrose could really be the next stone cold if pushed correctly.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

New Jack approves of Dean's cracker ass using the diving elbow drop / chair shot combo.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Tyler black and Jon moxley main eventing raw!!!! :mark: :mark:

This is fucking awesome.


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

it's about damn time the best rivalry in the company main events.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Amrbose's head just got smashed in.


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

If given significant time/aloud to run over, this could be a modern raw classic. Actually a really big match to have on a raw, their first real one on one.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

fucking commercials


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

These two are just pure gold together :mark:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fucking commercials.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

PunkShoot said:


> Ambrose could really be the next stone cold if pushed correctly.


No, no he couldn't be.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

FUCK THE COMMERCIALS


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! More commercials?!!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

PunkShoot said:


> Huh they changed it? sounds the same 2 me.
> 
> Solid theme


Original theme:






New version:


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Freaking commercial.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

another ad, really?


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

If only Randy could have a feud with Ambrose so he can put him over instead of Reigns


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why is it when it's falls count anywhere match they hardly ever end it in the parking lot or the locker rooms?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

PunkShoot said:


> Ambrose could really be the next stone cold if pushed correctly.


There won't be another Austin.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

OH FUCK big Kendo Stick spot on the app


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

NEVER have a commercial during your main event WWE, please.

If it was a main event promo, you wouldnt.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

PunkShoot said:


> The Big Guy @Ryback22 · 4m


Ryback deserves a push, seems like a genuine guy.


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo (Oct 2, 2004)

Fines a comin' for Ambrose getting smashed into the chair.


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

Pretty brutal raw for one after summer slam


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Can someone explain to me how a FALLS COUNT ANYWHERE match is No-DQ?


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> New Jack approves of Dean's cracker ass using the diving elbow drop / chair shot combo.


This is why I like you, Lumpy :agree:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

PunkShoot said:


> The Big Guy @Ryback22 · 4m


Turn him back babyface and push this mannn.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Captain IWC said:


> Rollins vs Ambrose Main event :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> Lesnar takes out Ambrose :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> ...


I would love for that to happen... so bad


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> There won't be another Austin.


Yeah. I'm a huge Ambrose fan, but comments like that are getting ridiculous...


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Why can't they do commercials in between segments? Why are they always during matches?


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Can't wait for the shield doc :mark: :ambrose :rollins :reigns


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Tyler black and Jon moxley main eventing raw!!!! :mark: :mark:
> 
> This is fucking awesome.


Who?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

cmiller4642 said:


> OH FUCK big Kendo Stick spot on the app


ARE YOU SERIOUS?????


A SPOT LIKE THAT AND WE'RE SUBJECTED TO COMMERCIALS???:cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss:


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Ambrose and Rollins should just never stop feuding, ever. They're going to be the new Rock and Triple H.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Natecore said:


> Who?


Ambrose and Rollins, dude...........


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Ambrose needs to stop wetting his hair.
> 
> 
> Still would though. Shamelessly.


I really don't get why he does it. His hair looks so sick dry.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Natecore said:


> Who?


Their former ring names


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins beating that ass with a kendo stick.

:mark:


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

you have got to be shitting me with them missing that shot live


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

You can see all the action on the WWE App :cole3


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

joeycalz said:


> Ambrose and Rollins should just never stop feuding, ever. They're going to be the new Rock and Triple H.


Agreed. Their careers are certainly going to be intertwined


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Kinky.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Natecore said:


> Who?



Your kidding right?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

glenwo2 said:


> Can someone explain to me how a FALLS COUNT ANYWHERE match is No-DQ?


Because dem are the rules.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Man, these two just have that amazing chemistry.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Damn these two are awesome.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice fucking counter.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

joeycalz said:


> Ambrose and Rollins should just never stop feuding, ever. They're going to be the new Rock and Triple H.


Summerslam 2015. Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins in a ladder match for the Intercontinental title or WWE title.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

skarvika said:


> Why can't they do commercials in between segments? Why are they always during matches?


The thing on your sig is mighty disturbing...


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Gutsy Competitor for WHC


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

everyone should take notes on how well Ambrose sells


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

These two are incredible.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Fissiks said:


> you have got to be shitting me with them missing that shot live


So pissed that they do these commercials.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

What a match!


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Awesome.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That hurt my whole mid section just seeing that lol.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Fuck that would hurt


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

deathslayer said:


> I would love for that to happen... so bad



Promos between Ambrose and Heyman :trips5


----------



## Legion3 (Jan 27, 2014)

This is going to close raw? I'm shocked


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Such great chemistry.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Ambrose and Rollins killin' it in the main event, Reigns gets a Del Rio reaction in a six man tag. Justice!


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

PunkShoot said:


> The Big Guy @Ryback22 · 4m


Just checked... That was really his first tweet? And he has a million followers? Maybe he is over. :mark:


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Natecore said:


> Who?


I wouldn't worry about them. Just a couple of vanilla midgets


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

So, how long before Kane shows?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

HE WAS STILL HITTING HIM!


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

This is a awesome match so far


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins selling those shots like a GOAT.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

The two just have IT :banderas


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Did Dean just mock Brock? LMAO


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Has Rollins hit a wrestling move yet?

Still amazing match regardless.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I miss the days when a falls count anywhere would end in the parking lot or something like that.


----------



## Legion3 (Jan 27, 2014)

Great match.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

If Felix and Viper can feud for 12 years, so can these two!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

WWE absolutely HAS to build these two as their TWO top stars. After the feud, let them go separate ways, have Rollins successfully become a top face, hes a natural. Then you end up with a situation where both men end up main eventing as THE top faces for the belt.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ambrose first channeling New Jack with the diving elbow drop / chair shot combo and then takes a page out of Sandman's playbook with the White Russian Legsweep. bama


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

mattheel said:


> Has Rollins hit a wrestling move yet?


KICKS ARE MOVES


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

THIS MATCH THOUGH.


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

SUPERPLEX ON THE CHAIRS


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

hopefully Seth takes out a bag of thumbtacks and curb stomps Dean on em.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

HOLY FUCK!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AWESOME SPOT :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

JESUS


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

That was awesome. :mark:


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

That look painful


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

THERE IT WAS!!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: :banderas That was sick!


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Fuck that was sick.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SETH just killed DEAN.

:mark:


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

DEAN GOT KILLED THERE.....AND HE KICKS OUT!


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

WOAH!


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Damn That powerbomb


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

THAT WAS SICK.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Been a long long time since we've had a main event this good.


----------



## Legion3 (Jan 27, 2014)

Awesome!!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

LIGER BOMB ON THE CHAIRS HOLY FUCK


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Awesome! :mark:


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

HOLY SHITTT :mark: :mark:


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

HOW THE FUCK DID HE FUCKING LEGIT KICKED OUT OF THAT???


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Running sitdown powerbomb onto the pile of chairs. :mark:


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

FUCK OFF KANE


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

ouch yer fucker!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

THIS IS EMOSEWA!!!


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Oh no...here comes Kane again


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Fucking Kane still getting involved in feuds fpalm


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Fuck off kane 
FUCKKK


----------



## gamer1035 (Jun 12, 2008)

spot of the year


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

autechrex said:


> Just checked... That was really his first tweet? And he has a million followers? Maybe he is over. :mark:



It wasn't his first, he just deletes all of his tweets. :lol

EAT
TWEET
TROLL
DELETE

:ryback


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Kane? Fucking really?


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

Kane just go away


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Kane retire already


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

Holy fucking shit


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

God damnit kane go away


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

These two are fucking great.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TABLES :mark:


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

Fucking Kane better not ruin this beautiful art.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

TABLES!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Here comes Corporate fucking Kane to ruin what has been a good match fpalm


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

OH YES :mark:


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

What a fucking main event.

GTFO, Kane.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

A table has been taken out = Dudley Boyz return confirmed. :troll


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey Kane, I knew it unk2


----------



## Legion3 (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm surprised Brock isn't closing the show


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Let's see if this will be a botchamania moment.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

The Shield is looking like pretty much the smartest thing the WWE has done in a long, long time. 2 years of epic as well as 3 future main eventers. Fuark.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)




----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

SETH DONT DO THIS HE HAS A FAMILY SETH


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

HOLY SHIT BEST MATCH EVER


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Seth through the table...that was awesome


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This is some ECW shit right here holy fuck.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

OMG!


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Holy sheet


----------



## Legion3 (Jan 27, 2014)

What a match


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Cool.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Legion3 said:


> I'm surprised Brock isn't closing the show


He and Paul are probably at Morton's steakhouse already


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:clap :clap These two guys


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

BAH GAWD BAH GAWD


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

THIS IS AWESOME. THIS IS AWESOME. THIS IS AWESOME. THIS IS AWESOME. THIS IS AWESOME. THIS IS AWESOME


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Why does this big red jobber ruin EVERYTHING???????


Please retire Kane, you haven't been entertaining since team hell no.


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

What a main event this is. These two are tearing it up as expected.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Seriously with this Kane shit


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

WHAT A MATCH!!!


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

This match has been awesome


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Yeah! :mark:

Loving this. :mark:


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

What an awesome match!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

These fucking guys, man.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Wicked clothesline!


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

MOTY MOTN holy shit!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

That fucking Lariat!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:

Edit: oh ffs Kane at it again


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose is special. Wow.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

fuck you Kane


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

WHY ARE THESE DUDES NOT THE TWO TOP STARS IN THE BUSINESS???


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Kane is one of my favorites but he needs to fuck off like seriously


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

THIS MATCH IS LIKE A MOTY CONTENDER!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Rollins selling that clotheslines like a BOSS 2 nights in a row!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

The Demon Kane :cole


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Fuck off Kane.That should've been it.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Kane is annoying


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

FUCK YES!!! This is an awesome main event.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Kane please retire


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KANE GTFOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

PISS OFF KANE


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

WHAT A JAW BREAKER LARIAT


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

AMBROSE AND ROLLINS = WWE MVPS!!!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Match Of The Night :banderas


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Kane just FUCK OFF AND RETIRE you fucking ass-shat.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Fuck you Kane


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Ambrose is made after tonight.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

this is incredible.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

this should be a future world title match feud

and this is why you want indie guys in the WWE

neither have size but this is probably match of the year.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

This match is so fucking awesome!!!


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

G.O.A.T match!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Ambrose is just fucking insane :banderas


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Retire pls.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Reigns couldn't even do 10% of what these guys are doing


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Dean is fucking amazing.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

MOTY right here :mark:

Ambrose is an animal.


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

The future of the WWE right here.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Did Ambrose just throw down Cole's iPad? :lol


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

You damn right this is awesome!


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

BEST MATCH EVER


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

This is the best thing in wrestling today!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh my God, Kane, fuck off.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

He just threw the iPad!!!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Take lesson wwe. You can push guys like this, they can actually perform. No need to keep shoving cena down everyone's throats


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Why does Ambrose have to go away to shoot a movie??? 


I wanna see these 2 GOATS go at it every week!!!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Fucking amazing match, Ambrose better win.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Rollins with the running sitdown powerbomb onto the pile of chairs and then Ambrose with the superplex through the table!

SUICIDE DIVE AND THE PENDULUM LARIAT AND THE DIRTY DEEDS!

This is match is just...


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

kane. die.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Man I miss the hardcore title


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

I think we all know the ending to this...... So let's enjoy this before it ends.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Kane needs to go away


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Curb Stomp through the table coming?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Dat table isn't putting over tonight


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

This ass whooping is for charity.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins is good enough to be WWE champion right now. Delivers great matches night after night with anyone, if he wanted to.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Kane makes me fucking sick 

Fucking retire u pos


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

IMO, best RAW main event since Punk vs. Cena from 2013.

Fuck you, Kane.


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

Reigns is done after this. This is clearly what people want. Not clownshoes with hair breathing hard and laying there.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Matches like this make me miss JR


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Kane Literally came from the depths of Hell there


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

CURB STOMP~! HOLY SHIT, YES


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Lol table wins


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Stahp. Why would Rollins win two in a row.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

American History X? LMAO


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

NO HOLY SHIT!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

holy fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Big Red Jobber ruins a great match.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Welp.

See you in a few months, Dean...


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

KANE JUST FUCK OFF AND RETIRE


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Okay Kane is annoying but that was amazing heel work from them two right there


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Reigns is an awesome friend.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

LMFAO


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

GOOD NIGHT :jbl


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

The fuck? :lol


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Damn!


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

that. was. awesome.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Oh my god


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Well that just wrote Ambrose off TV for a while.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

dem weak bricks


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

CURB STOMP THROUGH THE CINDER BLOCKS HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

CURB STOMP!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Why is there a random pile of cinder blocks inside?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

CZW moment


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

random cinder blocks


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

I guess Dean is getting started on his movie.


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

Good way to write him off.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

lol what's with the random pile of cement bricks?


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Needs to be blood.


----------



## Legion3 (Jan 27, 2014)

Good way to write Ambroise off


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

LOL.

STYROFOAM. I can't.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

CZW bitches.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow, he is LITERALLY going to Curb Stomp him.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Raw will severely be lacking without this feud, let alone without Ambrose.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

CINDER BLOCKS!
CZW!!!
:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

American History X :lol


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Now that's a motherfucking curbstomp


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

FUCKING AWESOME!! WHAT A MATCH! :mark: :bow


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so my three favorite wrestlers are off TV ha

Punk
Bryan
Ambrose


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Ambrose and Rollins have took us back to peak AE stuff. Gimmick cinderblocks at least Dean's injury angle was man sized.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Holy fuck that was the most hardcore thing on WWE TV since they went PG 

OMG MOTY


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So nice of Reigns to help his former "brother" there :aj3


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Wow


----------



## A-Jerichoholic (Aug 18, 2014)

Honestly I can't remember the last time I enjoyed a main event on raw. Also ambrose better have blood on his face surely


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

This match is exactly what ambroses character neexs.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

BAH GAWD!!!! CURBSTOMP ON POLYSTYRENE!!! 

:jr


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Damn Ambrose is going away for awhile.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Just fucking release Ambrose already if you're gonna screw him every week. This is SO BORING.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Great match!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Why is there a random pile of cinder blocks inside?


Triple H and his plans :trips2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Prayer Police said:


> dem weak bricks


Still a sick ass spot though bro.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Where the fuck is Roman reigns? Does he not give a shit about Ambrose anymore? He never shows up to even the odds.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Why is there a random pile of cinder blocks inside?


It was a set up.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Seriously killing this heat for some shitty B-movie


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

"It's falls count anywhere Lil Naich!"


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Finally, a murder on Raw.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Did I see concern of Rollins face?


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

cinder blocks just happen to be set up at ringside. 

dat Demon Kane.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

So WWE just randomly had a pile of cinderblocks next to the announce table? :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

And again Ambrose looks like a loser.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> It wasn't his first, he just deletes all of his tweets. :lol
> 
> EAT
> TWEET
> ...


Does he only like having one at a time? :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

A CURB STOMP ONTO THE TABLE AND THEN THROUGH CINDERBLOCKS.

Christ almighty.












bjnelson19705 said:


> Let's see if this will be a botchamania moment.


Yup. Japanese Table strikes again. :duck


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Reigns can never tear down the house like Ambrose and Rollins


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Great main event.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

That's what a main event should be.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Ambrose gone to do his movie


----------



## Legion3 (Jan 27, 2014)

Where is Roman?


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Just fucking release Ambrose already if you're gonna screw him every week. This is SO BORING.


Release Ambrose? 

fpalm :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks the the blowoff for this feud will be inside Hell in a Cell.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

LOL @ Lil' Naitch yelling at Rollins


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wait now Ambrose is making a movie?


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Damn Dead goes to a film a movie after a match like that? What a fucking match. That was like the best WWE match of the year.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Jesus...

They HAVE to do Ambrose/Rollins in Hell in a Cell. THEY FUCKING HAVE TOO!!! 

The Match I wanted at Summerslam was given to us at Raw and it was every bit as amazing as I'd hoped.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Dean is a made man he'll be the biggest baby face when he comes back. This feud just went next level.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Best TV match of the year.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> so my three favorite wrestlers are off TV ha
> 
> Punk
> Bryan
> Ambrose


I know how you feel bro.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

That was a good main event


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Micheal Cole sounds like such an idiot yelling "someone get him down!!"

Its like, your standing right there mother fucker why don't you do it if your going to make such a big deal over it. 

Great ending to any otherwise really shitty show.

Very entertaining match, these two are awesome.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Raw will severely be lacking without this feud, let alone without Ambrose.


Agreed such bad timing to have Ambrose away, this feud is hot right now and they're killing their momentum for some shitty movie fpalm


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Where the fuck is Reigns?


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Just fucking release Ambrose already if you're gonna screw him every week. This is SO BORING.



Not really, just a way to write him off for a while so he can shoot his movie 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## A-Jerichoholic (Aug 18, 2014)

Imagine these guys back in the original ECW wow


----------



## TheFighter (Oct 13, 2011)

One thing I hate about this booking, is that WWE is forgetting that Seth Rollins betrayed on Reigns as well... why couldn't he have come out to help his "brother" ?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

wow...


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Jesus...
> 
> They HAVE to do Ambrose/Rollins in Hell in a Cell. THEY FUCKING HAVE TOO!!!
> 
> The Match I wanted at Summerslam was given to us at Raw and it was every bit as amazing as I'd hoped.


I'll fucking mark for that! :bow


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I know his filming a movie but they didn't need to take him out like that


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Ambrose should've won and that should've happened after the match. 

These guys should have a long feud with 5+ matches.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TromaDogg said:


> So WWE just randomly had a pile of cinderblocks next to the announce table? :lol :lol :lol :lol


Obviously Rollins, Kane and HHH set it there.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Since when are falls count anywhere matches also no dq??? This is really a hardcore match...


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I already miss Ambrose.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

This feud ends in an old school cage match, it has to. That or hell in a cell


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

I just really wished Ambrose won to complete this classic.

I can't wait till he goes over.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Night all!


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

Ambrose has won me over. What a fucking boss.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Someone please liveblog the post show. The WWE Network is not streaming right now for me.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Just fucking release Ambrose already if you're gonna screw him every week. This is SO BORING.


You do realize he's going to shoot a movie and a curbstomp through "cinderblocks" while dominating but the numbers game ending him is one of the most badass ways to be written off right?


----------



## tiotom92 (Dec 20, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Just fucking release Ambrose already if you're gonna screw him every week. This is SO BORING.


Why do you still watch?

That was the most entertaining main event on RAW in ages and you found it boring?! :faint:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Needed more 'SON OF A BITCH SICK BASTARD!!!'


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> And again Ambrose looks like a loser.


He had Rollins beat until Kane interfered.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Would have been GOAT match without Kane fucking it up.

FWIW they look like they are doing proper spinal injury protocols and not the typical bullshit they do for fake injuries.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:durant3


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Rollins/Ambros :bow:bow:bow


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Omega_VIK said:


> And again Ambrose looks like a loser.


Dude, he has been booked to look the strongest ineach match. The seth wins have all been dirty.

FFS stop crying...


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

That ending was fucking incredible. 

One of the best segments in Raw history IMO. Fantastic match, perfect way to write off Ambrose for a while and it made Rollins look like a complete piece of shit. Brilliant.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

barnesk9 said:


> This feud ends in an old school cage match, it has to. That or hell in a cell


Hell in a Cell :faint:


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes Era said:


> Where the fuck is Reigns?


Backstage thankfully


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm calling the police. What Rollins just did is what we call attempted murder in the first degree. :steph


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Well, the Heyman promo was good.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Wow WWE is gonna suck for awhile.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Wow that was brutal, way to write him off for movies but still... damn...

I'm gonna miss a Raw without Dean =(


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That match...just....THAT MATCH!


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Epic match for an epic feud. But damn, looks like Dean is filming his movie already


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Just fucking release Ambrose already if you're gonna screw him every week. This is SO BORING.


WHAT? They needed a way to take him out so he can go do his movie


----------



## HeelTID (Apr 15, 2014)

PaulHBK said:


> Since when are falls count anywhere matches also no dq??? This is really a hardcore match...


Since forever.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow this "Rush" guy sounds like a butthurt 15 year old :lol I will never watch that show.
"Oh so you're the rebound pout pout boo hoo wah wah"
:ti


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Ambrose is a boss he has found a new fan in me


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Give Ambrose the damn title when he returns


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

They NEED to put these two in Hell in a Cell. That match was incredible!


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

That match was better than last nights. Epic feud so far.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Two star making performances holy shit that was awesome.


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

Great match, fantastic. Even if his face smashing 10 inches of concrete was hilarious


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

autechrex said:


> Ambrose should've won and that should've happened after the match.
> 
> These guys should have a long feud with 5+ matches.


For 15+ years!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Someone please liveblog the post show. The WWE Network is not streaming right now for me.


I don't think there is a post show...I thinks its Summerslam Backstage Access or something.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

that match saved raw imo


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Outstanding match. Two stars made.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

TJC93 said:


> Needed more 'SON OF A BITCH SICK BASTARD!!!'


Honestly, after watching Jim Ross call shit all day on the Network, Michael Cole is the lowest of lowest downgrades you can get. 

Jim Ross would make the product so much better. I realize you need Cole to sell all this social media shit, but at least have Jim Ross as the third announcer then.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

I guess this makes sense. Ambrose will be out with an injury doing a movie and then will come back and continue the feud.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm guessing Ambrose is gone until NOC atleast?

Well, this looks a perfect time to take a break from wwe....


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

Natecore said:


> Who?


If you really don't know it's their old gimmicks. 

If you probably do know, acting like wrestling doesn't exist outside WWE doesn't make you cool.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

IMO, this is going to make Ambrose legit.

Man, oh man. HBK/HHH or Flair/Steamboat level chemistry between him and Rollins.

For all that WWE does wrong, can anybody complain about this feud?


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

That match was friggin epic.

That said, more Kane =


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Reigns: "He can take it. No worries."

That was a nice main event.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Ambrose and Rollins HAVE to have a Hell in a Cell match at the HIAC ppv.


----------



## TheFighter (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes Era said:


> Where the fuck is Reigns?


It seems like the WWE Creative long ago forgot that Reigns was betrayed as well...


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

What a fucking main event. The feud between Ambrose and Rollins has been one of the best in a very long time. I like how good of a heel Rollins is. He's probably the only heel on the roster that people genuinely hate, while most heels get no reaction at all or get cheered.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

pretty bad raw
Apart from Ambrose who just got stretchered
Next week gonna be filler mania


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Just fucking release Ambrose already if you're gonna screw him every week. This is SO BORING.


LMAO...


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

Absolutely brilliant main event, loved it. Had my attention throughout


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> so my three favorite wrestlers are off TV ha
> 
> Punk
> Bryan
> Ambrose


Yeah, well I'm official sad now if he is gone for a while.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

As great as this feud has been, when Ambrose is back I'd really like to see them have a no interference/bullshit match. Just them and a badass stipulation.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Holy fuck you guys are stupid lol "Why the random pile of cinder blocks???" 

I guarantee you the Authority will come out next week, and acknowledge that all three options the WWE Universe had to choose from were all basically No DQ. Why? Because the Authority had a plan B, the cinder blocks. They had it planned from the beginning, it wasn't random.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Guys Guys, calm down...We won't have Ambrose for next week but Cena WILL BE BACK!!!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Ambrose/Rollins are the next big things. Sorry Reigns, but no one is compeeting against those two. Best thing on the show.


----------



## KwlAid (Jan 27, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Where the fuck is Roman reigns? Does he not give a shit about Ambrose anymore? He never shows up to even the odds.


Has no one noticed that creative have completely ignored Reigns caring about the Ambrose/Rollins feud? I think he had all of one run-in back when the angle first started. Hell, even in kayfabe interviews he's pointed out that Ambrose is handling his business while Reigns is handling his own. I agree it doesn't make sense, but this has been a thing for a while.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

It took powerbomb on chairs, chokslam on table, curbstomp on table, and a fuckin curbstomp on fuckin concrete/cinder to take Ambrose out... WWE is booking him to look really strong.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

kokepepsi said:


> pretty bad raw
> Apart from Ambrose who just got stretchered
> Next week gonna be filler mania


I hope Cena delivers a non cheesy next level promo next week


----------



## Jaydash (Apr 9, 2013)

Sith Rollins said:


>


Jesus Christ these gifs are being made faster and faster...


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Ambrose is 10x better than Reigns


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm glad Reigns isn't getting involved in the story as he will just ruin the whole thing by stinking up the joint


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Setting up Ambrose and Rollins in a hell in a cell perhaps? If so I can't wait for that.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rollins and Ambrose are fucking stars. That crowd was their bitch.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Well for what we got it was exciting, I'm going to miss Ambrose while he's filming.....That ending was reminiscent of the attitude era though. It's amazing how the crowd came alive for these two though ! Ambrose is becoming my new favorite wrestler


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Well that match confirmed what I already knew.

Ambrose and Rollins are the two best performers in WWE today.

That curbstomp MURDERED Ambrose. What a match, well fucking done lads.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Rollins/Ambrose are by far the best thing going for this company.

I dont think that Seth has gotten HIS credit for carrying his part of this feud. Some seem to think its all Ambrose. Seth is an amazing heel.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

next weeks gona suck so hard without Ambrose/Rollins.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Marcos 25063 said:


> Guys Guys, calm down...We won't have Ambrose for next week but Cena WILL BE BACK!!!


I hope you spill liquids on your keyboard


----------



## Serko (Apr 29, 2014)

Punked Up said:


> As great as this feud has been, when Ambrose is back I'd really like to see them have a no interference/bullshit match. Just them and a badass stipulation.


change your sig pls.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

****1/2 match, imho. Could of probably been close to a 5*, if it weren't for Kane's interference.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

They're so fucked because Ambrose in three months will be more over than Reigns.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

RyanPelley said:


> LMAO...


On the summerslam thread he said Ambrose is getting Sandow level booking.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Only thing this match was missing was a "BAWH GAWD THEY KILLED HIM! THEY KILLED HIM! THOSE SICK SONS OF BITCHES KILLED HIM! AND THEY'RE SMILING REAL PROUD ABOUT IT TOO!"


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Is Lesnar booked next week? If not,dont think ill be watching live with no Ambrose or Lesnar.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

TromaDogg said:


> So WWE just randomly had a pile of cinderblocks next to the announce table? :lol :lol :lol :lol


Is it so damn hard to realize it was put there by HHH? The amount of you guys saying this stuns me.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Reigns more over than Rollins/Ambrose...right?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Fucking hell.

I call out Raw when it's shit just as much as anyone, but people complaining about that Ambrose/Rollins match? GTFO. :ti

Tonight's show wasn't perfect by any means but that was a very entertaining main event for a change.

Any other week it could have easily been that lousy 6 man tag from earlier as the main event just because Reigns was in it.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

mattheel said:


> WHY ARE THESE DUDES NOT THE TWO TOP STARS IN THE BUSINESS???


They should be feuding over the strap.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Erik. said:


> Is Lesnar booked next week? If not,dont think ill be watching live with no Ambrose or Lesnar.


I doubt it but we'll have to tune in and find out! Right now it's WWE Raw starring John Cena.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

#AmbrosevsRollins is STILL the number one trend on Twitter.


----------



## Legion3 (Jan 27, 2014)

How does Brock not close the show?


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

So is it Cena vs Lesnar at NOC? It's either Cena, Taker, or Batista. I would assume Cena, but would they really have Lesnar beat him two months in a row?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

TromaDogg said:


> He had Rollins beat until Kane interfered.


Yeah, I know but still it would've been nice if he won last night and lost tonight and still had the injury angle. 

If he comes back and beats Rollins in back to back matches, I would see them on equal footing in terms of their booking. So we shall see what happens afterwards when he comes back. 

But the match was great though.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Marcos 25063 said:


> Guys Guys, calm down...We won't have Ambrose for next week but Cena WILL BE BACK!!!


OMG YAY

:shaq


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That pop when Ambrose returns.

:banderas

Christ.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Altogether a decent RAW. Ziggler/Miz and AJ/Paige are both actually shaping up to be good feuds, Heyman is awesome, Rusev/Henry could be decent, GoldsBros vs Usos could be a good feud, Nikki vs Brie could... uh. Well anyway that main event was also incredible. Actually, I'd say that was a good episode of RAW. Must be putting out all the stops for those Network renewals.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Legion3 said:


> How does Brock not close the show?


I think you just saw how. Easy decision too.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Ambrose is OVER as fuck. Moreso than Reigns at this point.
And Rollins you are an evil motherfucker, and I love it. All dat heat


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

ACSplyt said:


> I doubt it but we'll have to tune in and find out! Right now it's WWE Raw starring John Cena.


Here's hoping Taker comes out, tombstones Cena and calls out Lesnar for a rematch.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Why do most people give Ambrose all the credit every time?


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Dean will obviously get written off until NOC; but, it'll be interesting to see what Seth does in the meantime


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

autechrex said:


> They should be feuding over the strap.


WWE only wants Cena in the main event, no one else, only Cena. If this match didn't wake them up and make them realize someone other than Cena can main event they're fucking blind.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Legion3 said:


> How does Brock not close the show?


Lesnar draws fans in, who then see Rollins/Ambrose tear shit in the main event, drawing them fans in more creating new stars.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

DudeLove669 said:


> Is it so damn hard to realize it was put there by HHH? The amount of you guys saying this stuns me.


 Well I imagine people assume that is the reason, but they seem to have set it there on the off-chance Ambrose would challenge Rollins to a match, who, by the way he acted, certainly seemed to think that he didn't have to worry about Ambrose anymore.


----------



## Queendom9617 (Feb 8, 2014)

*Pretty mediocre RAW other than Lesnar/Heyman and Ambrose/Rollins*

My opinion.

I wanted to enjoy the Brie/Nikki promo, but Nikki was so awful.

She actually made Brie look like she had good mic skills in comparison.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ambrose and Rollins have been outshining Reigns/the rest of the roster on a consistent basis since the shield broke up.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Marcos 25063 said:


> Guys Guys, calm down...We won't have Ambrose for next week but Cena WILL BE BACK!!!


lol.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

TromaDogg said:


> Fucking hell.
> 
> I call out Raw when it's shit just as much as anyone, but people complaining about that Ambrose/Rollins match? GTFO. :ti
> 
> ...


The main event was a very good match. Rest of the show was total filler and garbage for the most part. What is worrying now is that Lesnar is gone for the next 2 or 3 weeks and the best feud they have going is temporarily on hold while Ambrose is away. The fuck they gona do next week?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Btw, why are they doing an injury angel with Ambrose anyways? Is he having a movie or something?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Marrakesh said:


> The main event was a very good match. Rest of the show was total filler and garbage for the most part. What is worrying now is that Lesnar is gone for the next 2 or 3 weeks and the best feud they have going is temporarily on hold while Ambrose is away. The fuck they gona do next week?


It will probably revolve around Stephanie/Brie next week


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> Btw, why are they doing an injury angel with Ambrose anyways? Is he having a movie or something?


Yup, hence the sick way to write him off.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

SAMCRO said:


> WWE only wants Cena in the main event, no one else, only Cena. If this match didn't wake them up and make them realize someone other than Cena can main event they're fucking blind.


Those two really feel like this generations rising stars ala Rock/Austin in 97. Every match and promo has the crowd just wanting more, Rollins is getting amazing heat and Ambrose probably is probably the most over guy on the roster and that is before this mini absence and the pop he'll get when screwing over Rollins and the Authority in a month or so. I am shocked still since I thought the roles would be reversed but damn.. these two have just nailed every aspect of what PROFESSIONAL WRESTLING is all about.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Yup, hence the sick way to write him off.


What movie?


----------



## Jaydash (Apr 9, 2013)

Rusev/Henry, Heyman's promo and that main event :banderas


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> WWE only wants Cena in the main event, no one else, only Cena. If this match didn't wake them up and make them realize someone other than Cena can main event they're fucking blind.


:clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> What movie?


http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...in-his-own-action-movie-lockdown-9672135.html

It might not be that bad but yeah


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Great RAW!


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> Those two really feel like this generations rising stars ala Rock/Austin in 97. Every match and promo has the crowd just wanting more, Rollins is getting amazing heat and Ambrose probably is probably the most over guy on the roster and that is before this mini absence and the pop he'll get when screwing over Rollins and the Authority in a month or so. I am shocked still since I thought the roles would be reversed but damn.. these two have just nailed every aspect of what PROFESSIONAL WRESTLING is all about.


these guys are TRUE fans. they love the business you can tell, hence with Seth/black setting up a wrestling school


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

TJC93 said:


> It will probably revolve around Stephanie/Brie next week


:duncan:bron4


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

That was fucking amazing :mark: :mark: , Seth has fantastic heat and Dean is so over, they are at the top and they should be treated like that.


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

That was the most beautiful thing I've seen. Not even mad that Brock wasn't MEing this episode.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

What were those cubes actually made of tho? Sugar?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Marrakesh said:


> The main event was a very good match. Rest of the show was total filler and garbage for the most part.


I'm not defending the rest of the show at all. That tag match was shit, RVD didn't need that pin. Rowan and Harper losing to Show/Henry was shit. Swagger getting fucking buried again was shit. Dust 'Brusters' vs The Usos wasn't that good.

That's why it makes me laugh that people have just sat through all that crap, and then still complain about the Rollins/Ambrose match. It was a shot of adrenaline that really lifted the mood at the end and yet _people still fucking complain_.

Overall though, not a very good show.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

TJC93 said:


> It will probably revolve around Stephanie/Brie next week


Don't forget "Cena responds". :cena3


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

It's reasons like that match why I'm happy the Shield split several months ago. I've been a huge Ambrose fan for awhile now, but he just keeps on proving why I like him so much. 

Damn, leaving to film a movie now? Talk about crappy timing. 

But hey, we have Cena to look forward to next week? :cena4

Also, Heyman killed it again tonight. The rest of the show was blah.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Now, I'm having second thoughts on Reigns because NOTHING he can do will draw as much overall interest as anything involving Rollins & Ambrose, who both deserve to be permanent main event stars based on what they've done this year.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Elipses Corter said:


> Now, I'm having second thoughts on Reigns because NOTHING he can do will draw as much overall interest as anything involving Rollins & Ambrose, who both deserve to be permanent main event stars based on what they've done this year.


Fucking agreed. Especially Rollins.


----------



## dj22319 (Aug 18, 2014)

This was a great card. And that main event was an instant classic. MOTYC.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Elipses Corter said:


> Now, I'm having second thoughts on Reigns because NOTHING he can do will draw as much overall interest as anything involving Rollins & Ambrose, who both deserve to be permanent main event stars based on what they've done this year.


There's room for all three at the top. The last thing we want is another Cena situation where the WWE overpushes one guy for a decade. Variety is the spice of life.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

Brie does have decent mic skills. She can cut a promo. Better cutting a pretape promo though


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

So, Cena next week. Brace yourselves, he will be getting his rematch. I bet he will win the title back in an I quit match.

On a side note, Ambrose gets better every time I see him. I like him a hell of a lot more than Rollins.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Pretty mediocre RAW other than Lesnar/Heyman and Ambrose/Rollins*

I found the opening segment and constant replays of it hilariously awful.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Pretty mediocre RAW other than Lesnar/Heyman and Ambrose/Rollins*

thought Nikki did pretty well tonight.:toomanykobes


----------



## Reigns_Supreme (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: Pretty mediocre RAW other than Lesnar/Heyman and Ambrose/Rollins*

Steph and Brie not 5 stars but bearable!! Loved rusev Henry segment! Ambrose vs Rollins best match on raw in years!! Dude I u didn't enjoy raw, u don't like wrestling! Monday night football, or maybe toddlers in tiaras more down ur road!!

I hate all u piss and moan fans!! U don't like it don't watch!


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

FYI, Ambrose has always been legit. The guy is a bona fide stud. Always has been and always will be. Instead of comparing his booking with the guys the company obviously want you to cheer for, I choose to ride the awesome wave Ambrose has offered. Most fun I've had in 3 years. Highly recommended.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: Pretty mediocre RAW other than Lesnar/Heyman and Ambrose/Rollins*

That last match saved it for sure. Top shelf.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

Watching Raw and I see Daniel Bryan and Ambrose got the biggest pops of the night and The Big Guy wasn't too far behind.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> It will probably revolve around Stephanie/Brie next week


fpalm Yea next week is gonna be baaaaaaaad.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

almostfamous said:


> There's room for all three at the top. The last thing we want is another Cena situation where the WWE overpushes one guy for a decade. Variety is the spice of life.


Obviously, there's room but based on WWE's reputation, one guy gets the majority of the spotlight at a time.

I'm not expecting that to change now. In no era has 3 guys all shared a spot at the top and given equal dominance and promotion.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> Btw, why are they doing an injury angel with Ambrose anyways? Is he having a movie or something?


He's scheduled to shoot for a WWE movie in upcoming month.


----------



## Queendom9617 (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Pretty mediocre RAW other than Lesnar/Heyman and Ambrose/Rollins*



Reigns_Supreme said:


> Steph and Brie not 5 stars but bearable!! Loved rusev Henry segment! Ambrose vs Rollins best match on raw in years!! Dude I u didn't enjoy raw, u don't like wrestling! Monday night football, or maybe toddlers in tiaras more down ur road!!
> 
> I hate all u piss and moan fans!! U don't like it don't watch!


First of all, learn to spell.

Secondly, It WAS a mediocre RAW other than what you mentioned, excluding the Nikki Bella part of the opening segment. 

Henry/Rusev would've been more enjoyable if Henry hadn't competed earlier in the night seemingly setting up a tag title shot with Big Show only to drop that and completely ignore it when he came out to confront Rusev.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Pretty mediocre RAW other than Lesnar/Heyman and Ambrose/Rollins*

You're wrong. Henry was on fire. Paige and AJ are going strong. Bo was funny again. JBL heeling bad on Swagger..lol


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Pretty mediocre RAW other than Lesnar/Heyman and Ambrose/Rollins*

Henry/Rusev, Miz/Ziggler, six man tag, and Swagger/Cesaro were good.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

deathslayer said:


> He's scheduled to shoot for a WWE movie in upcoming month.


He will be missed. The guy is fucking tops.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

TheMenace said:


> What were those cubes actually made of tho? Sugar?


It sorta looked like chalk.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Pretty mediocre RAW other than Lesnar/Heyman and Ambrose/Rollins*

This is the most I've enjoyed a RAW episode since before MITB, that's for sure.

Literally it's been so boring (including the PPVs) that I've fallen asleep or just straight up given up on watching.

With that said (and this is being picky) I'm not sure if it's because Rollins jumped off the table and had no momentum built up in that Curb Stomp or the cinderblock ending to that match was so silly. Great match with a lousy ending.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Elipses Corter said:


> Obviously, there's room but based on WWE's reputation, one guy gets the majority of the spotlight at a time.
> 
> I'm not expecting that to change now. In no era has 3 guys all shared a spot at the top and given equal dominance and promotion.


HHH/Rock/Austin really kinda did that for a couple years though.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

How was the crowd?


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Fucking Kane. Can't Ambrose have his fucking win?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Pretty mediocre RAW other than Lesnar/Heyman and Ambrose/Rollins*

Eh, for me it was the Paige/AJ interaction, Ryback getting the chants, and Ambrose/Rollins... the long winded promo by Heyman eventually killed the segment and no interruption just made it even more pointless to me....... especially when it seems Lesnar might not be there next week and we get a Cena spiel all over again. Title is in limbo for me. Though thank the wrestling gods Ambrose and Rollins make up for that and big time.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

PGSucks said:


> How was the crowd?


You must of missed the Ryback match or when Daniel Bryan's theme hit.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes Era said:


> You must of missed the Ryback match or when Daniel Bryan's theme hit.


I was there live. Just wondering how it came across on TV lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Pretty mediocre RAW other than Lesnar/Heyman and Ambrose/Rollins*



Kabraxal said:


> Eh, for me it was the Paige/AJ interaction, Ryback getting the chants, and Ambrose/Rollins... the long winded promo by Heyman eventually killed the segment and no interruption just made it even more pointless to me....... especially when it seems Lesnar might not be there next week and we get a Cena spiel all over again. Title is in limbo for me. Though thank the wrestling gods Ambrose and Rollins make up for that and big time.


Yeah, Paige/AJ and Rollins/Ambrose for me, as well. Very good match between the two. Wish we could see more of that more often. I've enjoyed the AJ/Paige stuff recently, and I usually don't care for any divas. But I think the heel Paige character is more natural than her babyface run earlier this year. It's made for a better feud, much more interesting.


----------



## Reigns_Supreme (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: Pretty mediocre RAW other than Lesnar/Heyman and Ambrose/Rollins*



Queendom9617 said:


> First of all, learn to spell.
> 
> Secondly, It WAS a mediocre RAW other than what you mentioned, excluding the Nikki Bella part of the opening segment.
> 
> Henry/Rusev would've been more enjoyable if Henry hadn't competed earlier in the night seemingly setting up a tag title shot with Big Show only to drop that and completely ignore it when he came out to confront Rusev.


I know how to spell, choose not to! My message and point were clear! Don't be a fucking ****** and try and belittle my point, because I never used proper punctuation and used "u" instead of you! Negativity on these boards are ridiculous and I garantee if u were still 8 when ur wrestling love began, you would have touched urself to that Brie segment'! It's time for all of us to realize wrestling is meant to entertain children not 25 year old virgins!!


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

PGSucks said:


> I was there live. Just wondering how it came across on TV lol


They were good to me.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> HHH/Rock/Austin really kinda did that for a couple years though.


To an extent, maybe.

But which push was forced and clearly placed one above the others?

That's obviously going to be Reigns, as to set him apart, to prevent fans from getting behind option B or C instead of WWE's option.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Elipses Corter said:


> To an extent, maybe.
> 
> But which push was forced and clearly placed one above the others?
> 
> That's obviously going to be Reigns, as to set him apart, to prevent fans from getting behind option B or C instead of WWE's option.


I'm not sure if the WWE will push Reigns as heavy as Cena... tonight was strange in that he didn't get the pin, he was in a random 6 man against a man that I think some in the back knew would get a better reaction, and all while Rollins/Ambrose tore down the house and showed everyone on the roster who are clearly the two top guys right now. Maybe HHH really is getting more power finally...


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

DJ2334 said:


> Fucking Kane. Can't Ambrose have his fucking win?


At Hell in a Cell.


----------



## Queendom9617 (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Pretty mediocre RAW other than Lesnar/Heyman and Ambrose/Rollins*



Reigns_Supreme said:


> I know how to spell, choose not to! My message and point were clear! Don't be a fucking ****** and try and belittle my point, because I never used proper punctuation and used "u" instead of you! Negativity on these boards are ridiculous and I garantee if u were still 8 when ur wrestling love began, you would have touched urself to that Brie segment'! It's time for all of us to realize wrestling is meant to entertain children not 25 year old virgins!!


You used the word ****** as an insult? Are you a pre-teen?


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

mattheel said:


> Rollins/Ambrose are by far the best thing going for this company.
> 
> I dont think that Seth has gotten HIS credit for carrying his part of this feud. Some seem to think its all Ambrose. Seth is an amazing heel.


Yeah these guys make each other look like a million bucks. I think this was both of their best performances so far.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> I'm not sure if the WWE will push Reigns as heavy as Cena... tonight was strange in that he didn't get the pin, he was in a random 6 man against a man that I think some in the back knew would get a better reaction, and all while Rollins/Ambrose tore down the house and showed everyone on the roster who are clearly the two top guys right now. Maybe HHH really is getting more power finally...


The thing that gets me about Reigns is his push isn't natural.

Going all the way back to TLC '12, Rollins & Ambrose always stood out to fans.

So, because the company wants him, they put him in situations that forces fans to get behind him and that's not a bad thing but when compared to fans naturally gravitating towards a superstar that forces the company to put him in better situations, it looks wrong.

And the worse part is it exposes Reigns, which increases the chances of it being a bust, implying WWE would rather take a chance with their chosen one, hoping fans stay behind him in spite of potentially exposing him, instead of taking a chance on the guy(s) the fans are already behind and would rather have on top.

And to me, either Reigns or Ambrose will suffer, which is unfair. Ambrose COULD recover. Reigns, God forbid, could end up like Ryback.

I think Seth has it the easiest, due to being a heel & a strong one at that.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> I'm not sure if the WWE will push Reigns as heavy as Cena... tonight was strange in that he didn't get the pin, he was in a random 6 man against a man that I think some in the back knew would get a better reaction, and all while Rollins/Ambrose tore down the house and showed everyone on the roster who are clearly the two top guys right now. Maybe HHH really is getting more power finally...


honestly i feel like they called an audible at the last minute. Chances are Reigns was going to beat and pin Ryback but after the reaction he was getting the crowd would have shit on him.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> I'm not sure if the WWE will push Reigns as heavy as Cena... tonight was strange in that he didn't get the pin, he was in a random 6 man against a man that I think some in the back knew would get a better reaction, and all while Rollins/Ambrose tore down the house and showed everyone on the roster who are clearly the two top guys right now. Maybe HHH really is getting more power finally...


Reigns hasnt really been doing shit since battle ground. They have majorly slowed down on Reigns ever since they had no need for a over face in the title picture. He was put in the main event with no chance of actually winning but it suited what they needed at the tie. He hasnt really done a damn thing since battleground, floating around the upper midcard. even his feud with randy was just one isolated beat down. When i see he's getting shoved down our throats, im really baffled :lol:. that was his big summerslam build? So the weird 6 man tag team match didnt surprise me. Fun little match up. that really had no story implications anywhere

Raw was ok tonight not as good as id hope for the night after summerslam. Brock/Heyman were good. Steph was good. 6 man tag was fun and main event was something special. Those guys can put on a show! proud of my shield guys. The promo for their special was another highlight of the night. Thats all I can remember at the moment. and oh Rusev is gold cause whoever faces him is an instant fan favorite.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

mattheel said:


> Rollins/Ambrose are by far the best thing going for this company.
> 
> I dont think that Seth has gotten HIS credit for carrying his part of this feud. Some seem to think its all Ambrose. Seth is an amazing heel.


Seth doesn't get the credit he deserves. You'd think Dean was feuding with a mop the last few months :lol. They compliment each other greatly. 


Dean is so over because Seth is involved and Seth is hated so much because he is screwing Dean. It's perfect, I'd love for their careers to be intertwined. One year they are forming an alliance and next they're tearing eachother apart.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

^Yes.

Their chemistry is amazing, already rivaling Flair/Steamboat, HBK/HHH & Rock/Austin.

No carriers here, only equal contributors.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> I'm not sure if the WWE will push Reigns as heavy as Cena...


We won't ever see another Cena situation, the whole thing with him is an anomaly because of Vince's insecurity following Rock, Austin and Lesnar's departures, Eddie and Benoit's deaths, Linda McMahon's senate campaigns and a lack of strong new talent overall coming through between 2004 and 2010. They were in no position to do anything risky at that point and Cena was a steady guy that they could rely on to represent the company well.

None of that applies now, the talent is there and there is no logic in forcing a top face down everyone's throats against the fans' wishes. The fact is that Reigns was the most popular guy and had the most name value coming out of The Shield, and so he was pushed accordingly. But if the fans turn on Reigns or stop supporting him then there's no reason to think he wouldn't be turned heel just like anyone else.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Between last night and tonite, WWE is knocking it out of the park.
:clap

You would've never heard me saying that a few years ago...

Tonight's Highlights (basically the entire show...well that I watched anyhow.)

Steph! Steph! Steph!
NEW WWE WHC debuted!
Brock Lesnar & Paul Heyman.
No Cena.
Paige vs. A.J. continue their hot cat-fighting while Nattie got a win and showed off a new look.
New Challenger for Rusev in H.O.P. Mark Henry.
Even the Bellas were somewhat interesting tonight!
Ambrose vs. Rollins destroyed! :mark:

Well done, WWE (Y)


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96 (Jun 14, 2014)

That was a horrible raw 2/10


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Best RAW in a while. Really enjoyed everything, tbh.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Ambrose is the fucking man but We've all known that, Good showing by Rollins too, and finally some Usos on RAW , good show


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

If the Bellas wore Bane masks and used his voice, it would have been entertaining. And arguing over which twin is worse on the mic is like picking between a douche and a turd.

And I loved the Wyatts vs. Show/Henry match. Four big bastards just beating the hell outta each other. Good stuff.

:lol Favorite moment was Rollins taking the ice bucket challenge...well, more like Dean giving it to him instead.

"What? It's for charity." :ti

And Brock looks gay with that shiny new belt. He looks x10 more awesome with the Big Gold Belt instead. Are they gonna get a new one every year or two now? Is this their version of like when comic series revert back to #1 and think it will make a difference? Morons.

Really thought Big Dave was gonna show up tonight, but we might just get a Cena rematch at NOC instead. Don't worry folks, Cena will return next week and address the Universe on his physical and emotional state.

I love how so many think things are gonna change with Cena just because of one ass beating at Summerslam. Brock is the Network Beast, and at best will keep the belt till 31. Next year at some point (or maybe earlier), Cena will be champion again...and again...and again.

Rollins/Ambrose feud is still going strong. Can't wait until Dean returns and they go at it in the Cell. Yeah, that sounds quite epic.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW *"LIKES"*
-Steph! Steph! Steph! That shirt. 
-Natalya wins a match and Paige continues her feud with AJ.
-Fun six man tag match as the finishing sequence was pretty cool.
-Don't mind the new Belt at all. Looks good on Lesnar. Good promo from Paul Heyman again.
-Looks like Miz and Ziggler feud is going to continue.
-Cesaro getting the revenge win over his former partner Swagger.
-Stardust beating the Tag Team champs will probably lead into a feud.
-Main event match between Ambrose/Rollins was fun. Great finish as this is give Ambrose some time off to film a movie. Also makes Rollins look strong and gives him more heat. Excellent booking.

*"DISLIKES"*
-Why is Big Show team with Mark Henry? Rowan and Harper continuing to lose makes these guys look weak. And looks like Henry will now feud with Rusev which is cool.
-Nikki and Brie Bella's mic skills need a lot of work. Their monotone voice isn't helping matters either. 
That's it. Overall good show.


----------



## kenjiharima (Aug 13, 2010)

Brock and Dean vs Rollins nuff said


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

CESARO :hb

Usual ownage from Heyman, and Ambrose/Rollins was awesome lmao at no holds barred and no DQ both being options). Part of me expected BIG DAVE to show up though.


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

Expected more epic Lesnar celebration  Other than the part with him and Heyman, Ambrose-Rollins, Swagger's little promo and the "Feed me more" chants, RAW was completely forgettable.I expected something bigger after *that* Summerslam.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Did anyone notice Brock asking Heyman to say his name for the sake of doing it? :lmao

'I just- I love it when you say that, say that again, please.' Then Heyman said it and is like 'I love this man! I love it, I love it!' :lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm enjoying face Swagger way too much for my own good. Shame he'll be a jobber.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Did anyone notice Brock asking Heyman to say his name for the sake of doing it? :lmao
> 
> 'I just- I love it when you say that, say that again, please.' Then Heyman said it and is like 'I love this man! I love it, I love it!' :lol


Yep. Funny stuff.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Outside of the Ambrose/Rollins stuff and Heyman/Brock, pretty "meh" Raw to be honest. Not the best follow-up to a GREAT Summerslam IMO.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

I really enjoyed Mark Henry calling out Rusev.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Charles Robinson, the ref, telling Seth he went too far was a great moment. It helped heighten the emotional aspect of the story


----------



## WWEWHCVCA (Aug 19, 2014)

Where have been Heath Slater?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

WWEWHCVCA said:


> Where have been Heath Slater?


Superstars...it's not a pretty thing.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Super Hans said:


> I really enjoyed Mark Henry calling out Rusev.


WWE should give Henry a damn mic more often.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Heyman talking about Cena instead of what Brock's future plans were was a let down for me. This is only a personal preference not a knock on the segment, I just really want to know how Brock's reign is going to work with his limited dates. 

I guess when you've got several segments to fill up, the first one can talk about beating Cena and then move onto the next steps... 

I just wish Brock would talk a little as well just not Heyman, because he just looks stupid.say at least Heyman's last line in his promo perhaps.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Worst acting ever to open up the show, with the Bella's "conflict" this is basically the Owen/Bret and Taker/Kane strolling, dummed to the lowest point.*


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

WWEWHCVCA said:


> Where have been Heath Slater?


Lol who cares?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Finished the show now.

I like the new championship design more than the one with the previous logo. Good to see the WHC gone now since it was pretty pointless to have unified titles now they're one for so long. Paul Heyman is great but that promo was dragging way too much imo.

The six man tag was good for what it was and it's crazy how over Ryback was for someone who has done exactly nothing for over a year now. Wonder if the backstage segment with Orton and Flair is hinting at something. Whatever happens, Orton needs to break away from the Authority. They do him no good at this point and he should confront Lesnar for a challenge in the upcoming months with a face turn.

Main event was a good match too. Ambrose and Rollins both have bright futures. They can shove Reigns down throats all they want but with the vocal crowds, they will have to change things around a bit.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> The six man tag was good for what it was *and it's crazy how over Ryback was for someone who has done exactly nothing for over a year now.*


Ryback is from Las Vegas where RAW was airing from. :lol


Hometown, baby!





Lariatoh! said:


> Heyman talking about Cena instead of what Brock's future plans were was a let down for me. This is only a personal preference not a knock on the segment, I just really want to know how Brock's reign is going to work with his limited dates.
> 
> I guess when you've got several segments to fill up, the first one can talk about beating Cena and then move onto the next steps...
> 
> I just wish Brock would talk a little as well just not Heyman, *because he just looks stupid.*say at least Heyman's last line in his promo perhaps.


Go ahead and tell him that to his face. 

See what happens. :brock


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

glenwo2 said:


> Go ahead and tell him that to his face.
> 
> See what happens. :brock


Thank you for the input, JBL.


----------



## Zach Gowen's Leg (Oct 25, 2012)

Super Hans said:


> I really enjoyed Mark Henry calling out Rusev.


I'm not talking to you! :henry2


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Zach Gowen's Leg said:


> I'm not talking to you! :henry2


That had me dying for real. I thought I'd be pissed off by Swagger's feud being dropped, but the fact it's the GOAT Henry of all people feuding with Rusev and that promo he cut...:banderas

Lana looked like she shit her pants, it was a flawless moment.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> That had me dying for real. I thought I'd be pissed off by Swagger's feud being dropped, but the fact it's the GOAT Henry of all people feuding with Rusev and that promo he cut...:banderas
> 
> *Lana looked like she shit her pants*, it was a flawless moment.


I think we would've noticed as she was wearing a skirt :maury


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

Elipses Corter said:


> ^Yes.
> 
> Their chemistry is amazing, already rivaling Flair/Steamboat, HBK/HHH & Rock/Austin.
> 
> No carriers here, only equal contributors.



Indeed.

Chemistry like this comes once or twice every decade.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

- Rollins/Ambrose was pure awesome. Hope they push them to a main event feud soon enough.
- That bucket shot to the face looked fuckin horrid. Damn that had to hurt.
- Glad they _finally_ got somebody "legit" enough for Rusev. Was expecting Show, but whatevs.
- JBL fuckin pissed me off with that "they'll pretty much cheer for anyone who wins these days". Fuck off. I like Brock Lesnar and I don't like John Cena. Stop suckin dick.
- Glad they're back to just one belt. I'll definitely miss the big gold belt, but I like the new title well enough.
- Skipped the typical six man borefest. I like RVD and Reigns, but nah. No thanks.
- Also skipped the other tag match. Filler.
- Kinda looking forward to the Bella match. I'm not afraid to admit it.

Everything else has already been forgotten...


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

RAW was more enjoyable than all of Summerslam imo

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## [Hevan] (Sep 15, 2013)

Last episode has been pretty much good. EPIC Paul Heyman's promo and EPIC Main Event, one of the goodest match on Raw of the last years (Execpt Punk/Cena) and the Match of The Year for sure until now. They should focus on more on the matches and less on the comedy and promos, wrestling first of all, but I like how the things are going. Deam Ambrose will be out for some weeks because of his injury (keyfab, lol we all know he'll be out shooting a film) and then he will return to kick Rollins' ass being even more over with the fans! I love these two!


----------

